# Tahoe OG Kush Scrog in Dual Monster Plant System: Third Round with PO Tahoe



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay, Ladies and Germinators. This is it. Tahoe OG Kush - third time's a charm grow. No PM, no false starts, I promise an OG masterpiece this time.





Big, big shot out to Progressive Options for gifting these beautiful Tahoe clones to a humble grower free of charge. You guys are the bomb. Much love, Z&B. This grow is dedicated to you guys.





So please feel free to pull up a chair as I start up Tahoe round three. It's gonna be perfect this time... I can just feel it.





Powerful, equal root development on these two.





Nice.





So here we go again, Rollers. Don't forget to read plenty of Green Gurlz! It's good for you!


----------



## xx440kushxx (Nov 24, 2012)

Subb'd this looks interesting


----------



## Repete (Nov 24, 2012)

Seat Buckled, Tray-table away.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 24, 2012)

noice.. im looking into setting the screen low like you.. i have only done a medium scrog (2ft grown to 3 1/2 ft) and a tall scrog (4ft grown to 4 1/2 ft ) so far.. I hear differing opinions on which is better. It is looking like my tall scrog 4-600's (which I started training at beginning of flower) will yield higher quality buds, but a lower overall yield, while my medium height screen, under a single 600 yielded a GPW with similar strain, but not as delicious looking as my current grow.


subbd


----------



## samurai (Nov 24, 2012)

nice clean setup, really like the mass amount of airdisk..good luck


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2012)

xx440kushxx said:


> Subb'd this looks interesting


Thank you. Welcome.



Repete said:


> Seat Buckled, Tray-table away.


Hang on!



TheGreenHornet said:


> noice.. im looking into setting the screen low like you.. i have only done a medium scrog (2ft grown to 3 1/2 ft) and a tall scrog (4ft grown to 4 1/2 ft ) so far.. I hear differing opinions on which is better. It is looking like my tall scrog 4-600's (which I started training at beginning of flower) will yield higher quality buds, but a lower overall yield, while my medium height screen, under a single 600 yielded a GPW with similar strain, but not as delicious looking as my current grow.
> 
> 
> subbd


Thanks for sharing. And thanks for joining us. Yes, setting the screen at just 8" above the grow surface is extreme, but if you have the vigor that allows the plants to take it, it saves a few inches come stretchy stretchy.



samurai said:


> nice clean setup, really like the mass amount of airdisk..good luck


Thank you!


----------



## indicantonio (Nov 24, 2012)

Going to stick along .

I am contemplating SCROG and was afraid that I fimmed too soon but seeing your screen at only 8" gave me some hope to still be able to SCROG.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 24, 2012)

Tagging along


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

indicantonio said:


> Going to stick along .
> 
> I am contemplating SCROG and was afraid that I fimmed too soon but seeing your screen at only 8" gave me some hope to still be able to SCROG.


It's never too late. Thanks for joining.



D3monic said:


> Tagging along


I was counting on it. Thank you.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 25, 2012)

Expect to see me here and there buddy!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Expect to see me here and there buddy!


You know I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see you stick them funky green thumbs up them girls and make the leafs cream.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 25, 2012)

We dream of tricreams of trichomes of Jane doe, Tahoe ,Larry & the likes & now you also have the attention of Me & My Friend too.


----------



## lotsOweed (Nov 25, 2012)

Tagged!.. Your scrogs are always great. Cant wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## AlohaKid (Nov 25, 2012)

These clones look much more evenly matched this time, should make for a great show! Plus nice score on the donation.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey LJ,

You know I am subbed - Can I get a clipping off of one of those girls when you get them going?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

Me & My friend said:


> We dream of tricreams of trichomes of Jane doe, Tahoe ,Larry & the likes & now you also have the attention of Me & My Friend too.


Thanks. I'll try to make it a good show for you and your friend. Lol.


lotsOweed said:


> Tagged!.. Your scrogs are always great. Cant wait to see how this one turns out


Thank you. I have high hopes for this one.



AlohaKid said:


> These clones look much more evenly matched this time, should make for a great show! Plus nice score on the donation.


Yes, I made it a point to get the two with the most roots showing this time.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ,
> 
> You know I am subbed - Can I get a clipping off of one of those girls when you get them going?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mo. Sure, anything is possible. Let's see how these veg out.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 25, 2012)

How super cool of you to share & also very cool of P.O. to have provided the clones! My Friend also can't wait to be able to start a personal relationship with these type of girls & try his best to make them fully bloom! 

Being form So Cal makes the chances of that very very good!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

Me & My friend said:


> How super cool of you to share & also very cool of P.O. to have provided the clones! My Friend also can't wait to be able to start a personal relationship with these type of girls & try his best to make them fully bloom!
> 
> Being form So Cal makes the chances of that very very good!


You're kinda' weird.

How about tonight's update then? Here's Veg - Day 1.

Not a whole lot to report, but I'm gonna report it anyway. Clone 1 is exhibiting that characteristic 'first planting droop.'





But number two is just spreading her wings from the get-go. This one is gonna be a monster.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 25, 2012)

heeeeeeyyyyyy JIN!!!

been absent a while. looks like i chose a good day to check in on your other thread cause i found the new one. sweet.

im expecting big things from this one Jin. Got my next scrog in flower mode already. 







70 tops in a 1 foot by 3 foot space. under a 400w.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I'll tell you what, boys and girls. This here Louie XIII is kicking my stoner ass.





Which is better? Louie or Tahoe?





You're just gonna have to read Green Gurlz to find out.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

2easy said:


> heeeeeeyyyyyy JIN!!!
> 
> been absent a while. looks like i chose a good day to check in on your other thread cause i found the new one. sweet.
> 
> ...


Man, that looks sweet. You've crowded so many tops into such a small space. Nicely done, amigo. Strain info?


----------



## 2easy (Nov 25, 2012)

nothing special just clones of the Vanilla kush i grew last time. its a fairly decent yielder so i want to see if i can hit a gram per watt under the 400w. if the buds develop half as well as they did under the 600w its a shoe in. im pretty sure they will the 400w is fairly bright in that small space


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

2easy said:


> nothing special just clones of the Vanilla kush i grew last time. its a fairly decent yielder so i want to see if i can hit a gram per watt under the 400w. if the buds develop half as well as they did under the 600w its a shoe in. im pretty sure they will the 400w is fairly bright in that small space


Nice. I'll report on it at Green Gurlz.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 25, 2012)

hahaha thanks for the support but you better wait until i actually accomplish it i dont want to tlk it up to much then have it turn out like the buddha tahoe lol.

P.s that shot was taken with my new cam. its a little blurry due to my shaky hands. next time i will break out the tripod. but its actually taken under a HPS lamp.
used a white card and the custom white balance setting and the colour comes out nice.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 25, 2012)

2easy said:


> hahaha thanks for the support but you better wait until i actually accomplish it i dont want to tlk it up to much then have it turn out like the buddha tahoe lol.
> 
> P.s that shot was taken with my new cam. its a little blurry due to my shaky hands. next time i will break out the tripod. but its actually taken under a HPS lamp.
> used a white card and the custom white balance setting and the colour comes out nice.


Too late. I posted it at Green Gurlz. The internet moves at the speed of thought, mate.

Keep up the good work and keep the photos coming.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're kinda' weird.


Yup....That would be me!

But my Friend says this pic of the Louie you posted looks a lot like a King George Clone that he put to flower on Oct 1st.
Today (26th) she'll be 8 wks. but it seems the lower nugs still have some green hairs reaching out & developing ,that still need some time ,so maybe waiting at least a couple more weeks to see is she's all ready by then would be best.
Doesn't seem like she's going to yield a whole lot & the nugs aren't huge,maybe cause my friend is still getting the feel of basic things, but I'm still not sure if it something he's lacking to provide........or if it's also due to strain traits & such. 
the buds are only about 1/2" to 1 1/2" in diameter but mature, super dense & consistent from top to bottom so I'm thinking maybe he just need to work on fine tuning other details of growing for optimum buds size & yields.(Strain allowing that is) 

I just recently finished building my friend a 4'DX 4'W X 7'H Cab so he can also indulge in Scrog!

Seems this thread may be helpful & it's perfect timing so Thanks!





lordjin said:


>


----------



## flowamasta (Nov 26, 2012)

subbed like a sub


----------



## lordjin (Nov 26, 2012)

Me & My friend said:


> Yup....That would be me!
> 
> But my Friend says this pic of the Louie you posted looks a lot like a King George Clone that he put to flower on Oct 1st.
> Today (26th) she'll be 8 wks. but it seems the lower nugs still have some green hairs reaching out & developing ,that still need some time ,so maybe waiting at least a couple more weeks to see is she's all ready by then would be best.
> ...


Tell your friend that OG's are notoriously low yielders and that small nugs are quite normal.



flowamasta said:


> subbed like a sub


There he is!


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Nov 26, 2012)

Aww shit I'm pulling up a seat for this one bro can't wait for the outcome  i just got my tent in today and will be doing my very first scrog so please don't get annoyed if I ask too many questions lol


----------



## D3monic (Nov 26, 2012)

Still running the Tahoe huh? You must really enjoy that smoke. I've had the King Louis but never Tahoe... (same cross just different pheno's right?)


----------



## jojo2002 (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting... hmmm going to have to take a look


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey LJ,

Just ran my first real batch of trim through the HVY 5 gallon 8 bag set of Ice Water Extract bags. Wow! After I microplaned the frozen chunk of 73 micron I could not believe the size of the pile on the plate!

Grades from each bag on first gentle mixing run:











73 Micron collection in the bag:


















Microplaned and jarred:


























Smells like the buds but stronger and cleaner!!!!!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## chadster152 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sub'd in LJ. Looking forward to the results.

Chadster152


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2012)

WheresWaldosBUD said:


> Aww shit I'm pulling up a seat for this one bro can't wait for the outcome  i just got my tent in today and will be doing my very first scrog so please don't get annoyed if I ask too many questions lol


Thanks for joining. Feel free to ask away. That's what I'm here for.


D3monic said:


> Still running the Tahoe huh? You must really enjoy that smoke. I've had the King Louis but never Tahoe... (same cross just different pheno's right?)


You know it, bro. I'm a Tahoe head through and through. I think all them OG crosses are interrelated somehow.




jojo2002 said:


> interesting... hmmm going to have to take a look


Been wondering where you've been. Thanks for dropping by.


Mohican said:


> Hey LJ,
> 
> Just ran my first real batch of trim through the HVY 5 gallon 8 bag set of Ice Water Extract bags. Wow! After I microplaned the frozen chunk of 73 micron I could not believe the size of the pile on the plate!
> 
> ...


Oh, you're making bubble hash! No fair! I'm gonna put on Green Gurlz.



chadster152 said:


> Sub'd in LJ. Looking forward to the results.
> 
> Chadster152


Welcome, welcome.

And here's tonight's Veg - Day 2 update, growers.

Clone 1 is perking up.





Clone 2 never drooped and is on a tear. This one's gonna be a monster bitch.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2012)

God those are beautiful girls! Look at those stems  I need to grow some Tahoe!


----------



## Bonsai (Nov 27, 2012)

Been having a read through some of your other journals, glad I've jumped in early on this one.

Suuubbeeddd. ;D


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sub'ing up jin a things look good!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking good !! I'm sub'd!!  

Makes me wanna try a similar strain, Buddha Tahoe from big Buddha.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> God those are beautiful girls! Look at those stems  I need to grow some Tahoe!


Yes, the Tahoes have very pronounced purple in their stems. You should head on down to PO. They're good people, and I'm sure they'll treat you well.



Bonsai said:


> Been having a read through some of your other journals, glad I've jumped in early on this one.
> 
> Suuubbeeddd. ;D


Thank you. I hope you can get something out of them (and this one).



hellraizer30 said:


> Sub'ing up jin a things look good!


Thanks, Hell.



lahadaextranjera said:


> Looking good !! I'm sub'd!!
> 
> Makes me wanna try a similar strain, Buddha Tahoe from big Buddha.


Thank you. Anything with the name Tahoe in it can't be bad.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 27, 2012)

Lemon OG












RP's Skywalker OG unknown Pheno




I don't remember if I shared this popcorn shot with you. Turned out pretty.Lemon again (although it smells more of mango/papaya)




Chop a lil




Dry a lil




Dry Ice hash a lil.. mmm


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Lemon OG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. That's one for Green Gurlz.


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2012)

LJ - please go with me to PO!!!! I need your help and your notoriety


----------



## 2easy (Nov 27, 2012)

man that lemon OG looks radioactive lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2012)

Check it out. The little one is still drooping but growing.











And the big one? Well, see for yourself. Yes.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 28, 2012)

your monster system is tough on the little ones.... only the strong shall survive lol

those that make it through sure do seem to power on though lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2012)

2easy said:


> your monster system is tough on the little ones.... only the strong shall survive lol
> 
> those that make it through sure do seem to power on though lol


That's exactly right. The dual monster plant system is so harsh, it really is a matter of survival initially. And yes, once they get over that hump, there's no looking back. I'm pretty amazed that the bigger one isn't showing any signs of stress (yet).


----------



## AlohaKid (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, you throw those little girls right under the 1000 watt HPS correct? How far away from the plant is the light at this point? I tell you what though, no one can argue with your results that's for sure!


----------



## Xaselm (Nov 28, 2012)

Lookin' good, Jin. I'm along for the ride for sure. I've been meaning to do some of my own Scrog-ing, and seeing the results you're getting, I'm definitely gonna give it a whirl now. I'll just have to master the art on pepper plants first, haha.

Can't wait to see what these turn into. Mmm mmmmm!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - please go with me to PO!!!! I need your help and your notoriety


Just go bro, Z&B are cool as hell  

I've been there, it's like a journey to the holy land for growers lol

HAVE FUN AND INSPECT THE SHIT OUT OF THE CLONES FOR BUGS!!! Take the free dunk if you want.... Free insurance... 
As much as I love & respect PO you MUST do this... Carefully... They have slipped up before.....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 28, 2012)

Pirates Code


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Yeah, you throw those little girls right under the 1000 watt HPS correct? How far away from the plant is the light at this point? I tell you what though, no one can argue with your results that's for sure!


The light is fuckin' far as hell. I haven't measured, but I'll do that in a bit. Thanks for your comment.



Xaselm said:


> Lookin' good, Jin. I'm along for the ride for sure. I've been meaning to do some of my own Scrog-ing, and seeing the results you're getting, I'm definitely gonna give it a whirl now. I'll just have to master the art on pepper plants first, haha.
> 
> Can't wait to see what these turn into. Mmm mmmmm!


Peppers are important too.



AzCannaMan said:


> Just go bro, Z&B are cool as hell
> 
> I've been there, it's like a journey to the holy land for growers lol
> 
> ...


Agree.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2012)

The light is 24" away from the screen, 32" away from tub surface.

They're both doing really well. Ask me if I miss fucking with a slow starting runt.











Thanks for reading.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 28, 2012)

These look like they poked 24-36 hours ago. That makes it 3 days since planting. A new record.

The big one:





The little one:





This is amazing shit. It signals marvelous things to come. I knew these clones were winners the moment I saw them. Fresh and ready.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 29, 2012)

its "high"noon and its time for a growdown big vs little


----------



## AlohaKid (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, you are going to have a seriously good time with this run! Two big sexy girlz!


----------



## Bonsai (Nov 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The light is 24" away from the screen, 32" away from tub surface.
> 
> They're both doing really well. Ask me if I miss fucking with a slow starting runt.


I've recently purchased 2 400w HPS's I've read elsewhere some people are suggesting to just use low watt CFL's for starters, do you disagree for just one or two plants or just fuck it and throw them under the 400w's from the get go?

Looking awesome so far! ;D Yours are doing superb under the 1000w's.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2012)

2easy said:


> its "high"noon and its time for a growdown big vs little


Indeed. Glad it's gonna be a full harvest this time.



AlohaKid said:


> Yeah, you are going to have a seriously good time with this run! Two big sexy girlz!


Yeah, I still have that styrafoam clone ICU thing I made for the sickly one last time. Good memories (not).



Bonsai said:


> I've recently purchased 2 400w HPS's I've read elsewhere some people are suggesting to just use low watt CFL's for starters, do you disagree for just one or two plants or just fuck it and throw them under the 400w's from the get go?
> 
> Looking awesome so far! ;D Yours are doing superb under the 1000w's.


You should be okay just throwin' the little ones under the hid's. Just give 'em a good amount of space away from the light.


----------



## Robert4budz (Nov 29, 2012)

Shadow peepers are sub'd 2 ! You gonna try top'n this time ? Try it ! .. you'll like it ....... Spread them


----------



## DieselDog (Nov 29, 2012)

Your DWCs are fantastic man! You're a mad-scientist! lol Your bud looks so fire it's not funny. I have a few questions for you if you've got the time...

I noticed your rootmass was a little bit darker than what i'm used to seeing in DWC and it made me wonder... I saw that you ran AN as base nutes, but do you run a root booster or maintain any root cultures? Roots excelurator? mycorrhizae? enzymes? Roots excelurator was the best thing I ever did for my crops. With RE and proper res temps I eliminated h2o2 completely from my feed!!!

I know you must get tired checkin these things out, but this was my last soil run years ago. I wish I had ran a better strain than candy purple, but it sure came out fire for what it was...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 29, 2012)

^^^ agreed!!!


----------



## DieselDog (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry Jin, the moderators deleted the link to my thread @ THCFarmer. I'll find another way to get it to you...


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 29, 2012)

They are gorgeous from day 1. Can't wait to see how she turn out. Here is Tahoe Blue finishing up.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 30, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Shadow peepers are sub'd 2 ! You gonna try top'n this time ? Try it ! .. you'll like it ....... Spread them


There he is. I haven't really given anything much thought. Just getting high and watching 'em grow.




DieselDog said:


> Your DWCs are fantastic man! You're a mad-scientist! lol Your bud looks so fire it's not funny. I have a few questions for you if you've got the time...
> 
> I noticed your rootmass was a little bit darker than what i'm used to seeing in DWC and it made me wonder... I saw that you ran AN as base nutes, but do you run a root booster or maintain any root cultures? Roots excelurator? mycorrhizae? enzymes? Roots excelurator was the best thing I ever did for my crops. With RE and proper res temps I eliminated h2o2 completely from my feed!!!
> 
> I know you must get tired checkin these things out, but this was my last soil run years ago. I wish I had ran a better strain than candy purple, but it sure came out fire for what it was...


The darker color comes from the fact that the roots are exposed to more air than conventional DWC's, and I had a bit of an algae attack. I haven't used any h202 yet, but I had a really bad experience with 'zymes once in my system (actually twice).



OldLuck said:


> They are gorgeous from day 1. Can't wait to see how she turn out. Here is Tahoe Blue finishing up.
> 
> View attachment 2425038View attachment 2425039View attachment 2425040


That looks really solid, man. Here's how I'm looking as of Veg - Day 5.

The little one.





The big one.












Down below...

Big one:





Little one (actually winning):


----------



## 2easy (Nov 30, 2012)

yo jin i have got something really special in the works for you to post on green girls im building a massive vegetable garden using aquaponics so not only is it totally organic and very inexpensive to run but i will have bumper crops of vegetables to feed myself with the added bonus of regularly being able to farm my own home farmed barramundi (native australian fish, great eating). its the whole shebang. im really excited

im going to be builing a chift pist system

Chift Pist systems are popular amongst the aquaponics DIY sector with many people. Water is pumped from the sump tank into the fish tank, this causes the water level in the fish tank to rise, flowing out into the growbed. The growbed then drains into the sump tank before being pumped back to the fish again. Uses either an autosiphon within the growbed to flood and drain the growbed or run with the growbed constantly flooded.
A SLO (Solids Lift Overflow) is normally incorporated into these systems, This means that the overflow pipe in the fish tank goes right down top the base of the fish tank where it will draw solids upfrom the bottom of the tank and deposit them into the growbed.








got my fish holding tank today







and some drums to cut in half for garden beds







i will keep you updated. i think it will be a while before it is up and running because im a little strapped for cash at the moment so im building the whole thing from recycled and free equipment. that will slow things down a little. also i think there is a period of running the system before you can plant it out as you need to let benneficial bacteria etc establish in the system.


----------



## DieselDog (Nov 30, 2012)

One last try to upload these... thanks for being patient Jin. You're da man!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Guys, Check out these Tahoe OG also from PO I've got going right now.

Day 41 Bloom 

Boom! Rep+ if you like'em, this includes you Jin lol


----------



## D3monic (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope to grow shit that frosty one day..but i cant complain either.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> One last try to upload these... thanks for being patient Jin. You're da man!
> View attachment 2426192View attachment 2426193View attachment 2426195View attachment 2426196View attachment 2426197View attachment 2426198View attachment 2426199View attachment 2426200View attachment 2426201View attachment 2426202View attachment 2426203View attachment 2426204View attachment 2426205View attachment 2426206


Fantastic. I think _you're_ da man. Strain info please and brief rundown on grow technique. This is one for Green Gurlz.


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 1, 2012)

Reptilian og is the frostiest girl in the garden right now. Every leaf outside of the big fan leafs are dripping with resin on the top and bottom. Love all the amazing pics everyone post up here. Thanks LJ for being so kind.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2012)

2easy said:


> yo jin i have got something really special in the works for you to post on green girls im building a massive vegetable garden using aquaponics so not only is it totally organic and very inexpensive to run but i will have bumper crops of vegetables to feed myself with the added bonus of regularly being able to farm my own home farmed barramundi (native australian fish, great eating). its the whole shebang. im really excited
> 
> im going to be builing a chift pist system
> 
> ...


Incredible. Green Gurlz material for sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Reptilian og is the frostiest girl in the garden right now. Every leaf outside of the big fan leafs are dripping with resin on the top and bottom. Love all the amazing pics everyone post up here. Thanks LJ for being so kind.
> 
> View attachment 2426803View attachment 2426804View attachment 2426805View attachment 2426806View attachment 2426809View attachment 2426810View attachment 2426811View attachment 2426812


Green Gurlz stamp of approval. Amazing job.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Guys, Check out these Tahoe OG also from PO I've got going right now.
> 
> Day 41 Bloom
> 
> Boom! Rep+ if you like'em, this includes you Jin lol


Wow, your crystals. You really pushed the Tahoe to the max. I'm impressed. Green Gurlz material.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 1, 2012)

damn there be some smokin hot innovative growers up in here . what an awesome journal jin.. green gurlz is going to eXPLODE with material like this.
is the world ready? YES YES YES
hey i just saw that movie SAVAGE last night. its was really good. i think u would like it.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 1, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm There is some insane lookin material out there!! WOW I need to get me some yummy strains and produce some crazy colours! makes me weep with delight


----------



## DieselDog (Dec 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fantastic. I think _you're_ da man. Strain info please and brief rundown on grow technique. This is one for Green Gurlz.


Thanks Jin! This was a few years ago in San Jose, CA. Your journal really has my green thumb itching lately. May just have to get started all over again... 

It was a little strain called "Candy Purple." Indica dominant hybrid, "Sweet Tooth" x "Da Purps" from Harborside Health Center in Oakland. In retrospect, I wish I had run a better yielding strain, but a friend of mine convinced me to run her because she finished between 49-56 days. They topped themselves and were very prone to an even canopy, so I didn't have to do too much there. I honestly don't remember if this run was soil or coco, I think I have it listed as soil, but it's more than likely coco.

I ran 24 of them elevated on tables, under 8kw (first month i only had 4kw running, had to redo the electrical to support 8kw). Hand fed with RO water... AN Connoisseur, Sensizyme, Roots Excelurator, Bud Candy and a few other root bootsers. Pulled a little over 9lb total but it took forever to harvest by myself, so i never had more than 3-4lb at one time.

(EDIT) Oh and by the way, to give you an idea of the size/scale of the grow... I know the plants were elevated, but all the Colas were at eye-level height. The canopy stretched my entire master bedroom (kicked my girl out to make room for more plants lol). A few of the pictures of the top of the canopy were taken while I was standing on top of a 6ft ladder in the middle of the room (Head above the lights).


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> Thanks Jin! This was a few years ago in San Jose, CA. Your journal really has my green thumb itching lately. May just have to get started all over again...
> 
> It was a little strain called "Candy Purple." Indica dominant hybrid, "Sweet Tooth" x "Da Purps" from Harborside Health Center in Oakland. In retrospect, I wish I had run a better yielding strain, but a friend of mine convinced me to run her because she finished between 49-56 days. They topped themselves and were very prone to an even canopy, so I didn't have to do too much there. I honestly don't remember if this run was soil or coco, I think I have it listed as soil, but it's more than likely coco.
> 
> ...


Alright. I'll edit my Green Gurlz post on you with this information. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm There is some insane lookin material out there!! WOW I need to get me some yummy strains and produce some crazy colours! makes me weep with delight


Hi.



cONkey said:


> damn there be some smokin hot innovative growers up in here . what an awesome journal jin.. green gurlz is going to eXPLODE with material like this.
> is the world ready? YES YES YES
> hey i just saw that movie SAVAGE last night. its was really good. i think u would like it.


Thank you. You're really too kind. Check 'em out at Veg - Day 7, hun.


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Dec 2, 2012)

this thread is what i'm talkin about. awesome budporn and growers giving respect where respect is clearly due. subbd


----------



## lordjin (Dec 2, 2012)

perdrick l. hapley said:


> this thread is what i'm talkin about. awesome budporn and growers giving respect where respect is clearly due. subbd


Thank you. Welcome.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 4, 2012)

Some of my White Rhinos. This one finished 53 days when they normally finish 63 days. Don't ask me what I did to speed it up. I have no clue lol. Grown in Soil.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> View attachment 2430204View attachment 2430205View attachment 2430206View attachment 2430207
> 
> Some of my White Rhinos. This one finished 53 days when they normally finish 63 days. Don't ask me what I did to speed it up. I have no clue lol. Grown in Soil.


Looks very similar to OG. Beautiful.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, Ladies and Germinators. This is it. Tahoe OG Kush - third time's a charm grow. No PM, no false starts, I promise an OG masterpiece this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about this. I moved some folders around at Photobucket and it got fucked up. Too late to edit.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 4, 2012)

Look who's at the gate...





Bam!





And less than an hour later, bam!






Need bud porn for Green Gurlz. 20,000 views a day and growing.


----------



## AlohaKid (Dec 5, 2012)

20 G views a day, wow!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 5, 2012)

I got some early bud porn for you  Day 24 for my Behemoth!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I got some early bud porn for you  Day 24 for my Behemoth!!!!


Nice. Will post on GG.


----------



## kBAKED (Dec 5, 2012)

Subba dub dubbed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 5, 2012)

very nice.. is Behemoth the strain? or do you just call it that because its friggin huge? very nice man. 

here's my chinese KF7 at day 46.. i have some jackberry that is phenomenal too but cant find the pics at the moment


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> very nice.. is Behemoth the strain? or do you just call it that because its friggin huge? very nice man.
> 
> here's my chinese KF7 at day 46.. i have some jackberry that is phenomenal too but cant find the pics at the moment
> 
> ...


Hey, that purple stuff is superb. Thanks for the contribution! Green Gurlz! Green Gurlz!


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looks very similar to OG. Beautiful.



Yeah, very similar. Just easier to grow and more buds overall. I love this strain and sure is a crowd pleaser.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 5, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> very nice.. is Behemoth the strain? or do you just call it that because its friggin huge? very nice man.
> 
> here's my chinese KF7 at day 46.. i have some jackberry that is phenomenal too but cant find the pics at the moment
> 
> ...


Wow! Great job, love the colors.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 6, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> very nice.. is Behemoth the strain? or do you just call it that because its friggin huge? very nice man.
> 
> here's my chinese KF7 at day 46.. i have some jackberry that is phenomenal too but cant find the pics at the moment
> 
> ...


Thanx man! Its actually Jack Herer x Old Skunk an oldie crossed with a new age, she has a while to go yet nearly half way 

She is a biiig plant, easily my biggest.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Nice. Will post on GG.


Thankyou Lordjin!  I'm there!!!


----------



## growking420 (Dec 6, 2012)

im subbed love ur grows


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks guys

aw man, i wish i could try some old skunk.... i love skunk, but have been hesitant to grow it because of my proximity to neighbors. never smoked jack herer, but hear good things.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2012)

Sup, kids?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 6, 2012)

Jin, you need to top those beasts this time! I'm telling you the Tahoe LOVES being topped. You'll be surprised how much of a difference it makes!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Jin, you need to top those beasts this time! I'm telling you the Tahoe LOVES being topped. You'll be surprised how much of a difference it makes!


But if I did that, I would want to clone the cuttings, and I'm not sure I want to hassle with that just now - I'm so h igh these days, it's all I can do to adjust the ph. Lol. But man, you are tempting me.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> But if I did that, I would want to clone the cuttings, and I'm not sure I want to hassle with that just now - I'm so h igh these days, it's all I can do to adjust the ph. Lol. But man, you are tempting me.


It is hard throw'n 'possibles' away .. but the beauty of plants are .. they regenerate. And it is this quality why you should TOP um ! They react with INCREASED vigor to show you .. "F w/ me and I'll double .. do it again .. and I'll show you quadruple !"

Honestly ... it'll cut down on ur veg and increase the # of cola's. That can only be a GOOD thing w/ OG's yield issues. Please .. Please .. Please top um for me and AZ ! LoL


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> But if I did that, I would want to clone the cuttings, and I'm not sure I want to hassle with that just now - I'm so h igh these days, it's all I can do to adjust the ph. Lol. But man, you are tempting me.


No, no, no.... Your thinking of cutting WAYYYYYYYYY too much off bro. You CAN NOT CLONE the amount you should cut off. It will literally be probably 1/4" off the top. Just go 1 SINGLE NODE DOWN. DO NOT CUT OFF INCHES - When I clone i take 6" cuts, when I top the part thats getting cut off is only the highest node till there is a clear seperation down to the next node. This area I am referring to is aprox 1 millimeter usually. Maybe 2 or 3mm at the most. Literally just take the TOP off the plant.

*Go 1 node down from the top, and cut those bitches Jin! DO IT! Trust me you'll be doing the opposite of hurting them or setting yourself back! They will love you for it! *

Now is the time, ive been waiting to interject my asinine commentary till when I would top them if I was you


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 7, 2012)

^ Dont forget you have the unique advantage of me already trying it on these exact same genetics, from the same spot. Some strains like to be topped, others dont. *The Tahoe OG loves being topped.* I guarantee it!


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 7, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> thanks guys
> 
> aw man, i wish i could try some old skunk.... i love skunk, but have been hesitant to grow it because of my proximity to neighbors. never smoked jack herer, but hear good things.


YES I will agree, the skunk strains stink alot more than then normal, even in veg they give off a perculiar funk... You have to be on good terms with your neigbours because there isnt much hiding the smell. I run 2 carbon filters and she's just now starting to take over rui thouse. We now have 4 compost bins around the house lol. We juice more fruit than you can imagine around this time to fill the bins up with pulp then come stink time, do some lawn mowing and open the compost bins and spread some filth!!!


lordjin said:


> Sup, kids?





lordjin said:


> But if I did that, I would want to clone the cuttings, and I'm not sure I want to hassle with that just now - I'm so h igh these days, it's all I can do to adjust the ph. Lol. But man, you are tempting me.


They are starting to get legs now Jin  It looks like a minor over-watering or your 1000Watter is a bloody beast of a thing!!! How many grows have you done with that globe? you know they increase in radiant heat by 20-30% when they deteriorate? just a thought....

I would top aswell, But thats me  and ditch the snip!!! dont worry about cloning, you have 2 beautiful Tahoes, I think its time for a bit of experimenting  dont you  I guarantee it will also shorten your node length by 30% minimum during flowering, or i'll smuggle an oz of Jack Skunk to you !!!!! Your coverage will end up being alot more shorter and gather more light as the surface area is more like a blanket of solar panels rather than a field of sunflowers if you will..... 

Love ya work Jin!!!


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 7, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> very nice.. is Behemoth the strain? or do you just call it that because its friggin huge? very nice man.
> 
> here's my chinese KF7 at day 46.
> 
> ...


Holy Guacamole Hornet !!! Those are PRETTY PURPLE FLOWERS man !!! How'd you get Chinese KF7 ?? WTH is it .. Indie .. Sativ .. cross ... ??? Either way ..  that's a beautiful garden I'd like to be in


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Sup, kids?


AZ MAN is on it again ! Ur not take'n neck and head .. just some nipple tips ! I KNOW ur a master at nipples TOO .. so this shouldn't be a STRETCH 4 ya !! Cummon .. tweak her nipples like the good bud perv we ALL have come to admire. The bud porn shotz you'll get alone are worth the RISk. Mwaaahahahaa


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 7, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Holy Guacamole Hornet !!! Those are PRETTY PURPLE FLOWERS man !!! How'd you get Chinese KF7 ?? WTH is it .. Indie .. Sativ .. cross ... ??? Either way ..  that's a beautiful garden I'd like to be in


Thanks man! Chinese KF7 is a hybrid but sativa dominant. Sannie is the breeder, he used to have them as feminized freebies but I think they were discontinued. It is supposed to flower in 10-12 weeks. This one is pretty much done at 7 1/2 weeks for some reason (50 day veg) .. i dropped the temperature on them early, so i think that triggered something, but the sativa stretch was very much evident at the beginning of flower, and the leaf shape, and plant structure etc. Never seen any plant fill out so quickly.. purple spears shot straight up off the screen 6-8 inches high and then just started stacking weight.  kudos


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm way too high to respond right now!  I'll get back to y'all in the morning. But thanks for all the great comments, as always.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

u really love that clone only tahoe og huh jin? get a cut of the true og...its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay funkier smelling... its pure jetfuel/pinesole/gasoline. big rock hard chunky nuggs


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u really love that clone only tahoe og huh jin? get a cut of the true og...its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay funkier smelling... its pure jetfuel/pinesole/gasoline. big rock hard chunky nuggs


Do they have it at PO? Sounds like a good one...


----------



## frotastic (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Jin! How are things? Your plants look nice, they grow so fast in your system, and greengurlz is highly entertaining. I'm currently growing some seeds I got from PO, Larry OG, started around the same time you started your clones. I'm doing soil and 400 watts (currently MH for veg), and I'm thinking about buying a new 400 watt HPS bulb for flower. Just wondering what you or other people on here thought about "what is the best" or does the brand/type really not matter, and any fresh 400 watt bulb will give out the same lumens and basically the same spectrum of light as the super expensive bulbs, or are the expensive bulbs worth it? Any comments would be greatly appreciated-


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 8, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin! How are things? Your plants look nice, they grow so fast in your system, and greengurlz is highly entertaining. I'm currently growing some seeds I got from PO, Larry OG, started around the same time you started your clones. I'm doing soil and 400 watts (currently MH for veg), and I'm thinking about buying a new 400 watt HPS bulb for flower. Just wondering what you or other people on here thought about "what is the best" or does the brand/type really not matter, and any fresh 400 watt bulb will give out the same lumens and basically the same spectrum of light as the super expensive bulbs, or are the expensive bulbs worth it? Any comments would be greatly appreciated-


As for HPS brand I cant tell you which is best, ask the guy at your hydro store, but I do think it would be worth it to spend the extra $ on a super HPS. They_ will _put out more lumens which will be worth the additional investment.


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 8, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Thanks man! Chinese KF7 is a hybrid but sativa dominant. Sannie is the breeder, he used to have them as feminized freebies but I think they were discontinued. It is supposed to flower in 10-12 weeks. This one is pretty much done at 7 1/2 weeks for some reason (50 day veg) .. i dropped the temperature on them early, so i think that triggered something, but the sativa stretch was very much evident at the beginning of flower, and the leaf shape, and plant structure etc. Never seen any plant fill out so quickly.. purple spears shot straight up off the screen 6-8 inches high and then just started stacking weight.  kudos


Now I know why ur Avatar is do'n the Happy Dance ! The flower structure is sooo tight for a Sativa .. the effects must keep you lofted for quite a few hrs. Love the visual appeal as well ... All around A+ . Ain't it comforting to know there's Cannabis cultivators still mastering the craft of personal relief and enjoyment.

To ALL of US who strive for the Best ... This Toke's 4U  ALL Aboard .. the Pineapple Express !!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin! How are things? Your plants look nice, they grow so fast in your system, and greengurlz is highly entertaining. I'm currently growing some seeds I got from PO, Larry OG, started around the same time you started your clones. I'm doing soil and 400 watts (currently MH for veg), and I'm thinking about buying a new 400 watt HPS bulb for flower. Just wondering what you or other people on here thought about "what is the best" or does the brand/type really not matter, and any fresh 400 watt bulb will give out the same lumens and basically the same spectrum of light as the super expensive bulbs, or are the expensive bulbs worth it? Any comments would be greatly appreciated-


Hey, buddy. Thanks for reading Green Gurlz. AzCannaMan know s what he's talkin' about. But yeah, a new HPS bulb will do you right in flower. Please share pictures of your project here... they'll likely end up on Green Gurlz.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey, dudes. Love the topping suggestions. And believe it or not, I was actually about to alcohol my blades last night, but I read a comment from our good friend, DieselDog, at Green Gurlz. And I quote:

_*"Please don&#8217;t top those beauties&#8230; In the long run each time you cut a top is a waste of a cola. If you weren&#8217;t SCROGing i could understand but it will just result in unnecessary stress and lower yield. You&#8217;re better than that."*_

Now first off, I would like to the thank the good DieselDog for reading and taking part in Green Gurlz. And his comment came at a time when I was giving deep thought to a new method of increasing vigor and possibly yield. And since his comment is very consistent with the underpinning of my new theory, I'll thank him once again.

Now I realize one method isn't necessarily better than another, given case by case variance and all that, so let me note that I really did entertain the idea of cutting since I recognize it as a legit technique for increasing yield.






But what am I talking about? What's my new theory that's consistent with Diesel's comment? Nothing. Absolutely nothing.





I know what you're thinking. I've finally smoked one bowl too many, right?





Probably. But the answer to this riddle can be found at Green Gurlz (later).











Tune in and find what the fuck I'm riddlin' about. Now I'm gonna take another hit and probably end up taking a much-deserved nap, but all will be revealed later when I wake up.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking fabulous bro! Those roots are banging!  what is your ppms at when they get thrown into the system? Just curious because your roots look great. Subbed up and along for the ride.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 8, 2012)

so how does the king louis compare to the tahoe?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looking fabulous bro! Those roots are banging!  what is your ppms at when they get thrown into the system? Just curious because your roots look great. Subbed up and along for the ride.


I started these off right around 250ppm. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> so how does the king louis compare to the tahoe?


I think it's a draw. Read about it in detail at Green Gurlz. Sorry, I can't risk linking my articles here.


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 8, 2012)

First 2 weeks down, many more to come. I'm sure you will keep them happy and healthy every step of the way. How is your last run curing out?

View attachment 2435103View attachment 2435098


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome man! I'm running some ebb and grows right now. Struggling with getting the roots to come out of the bottom but plants look robust! Kinda strange but I hope they start to take off. Honestly it seems like my soil plants are growing faster then hydro so I know something isn't clicking right. I idle them at about 3-500 for the first week then give them progressively stronger feedings. Do you use any root products? Or are you strictly just using sensi a + b?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> First 2 weeks down, many more to come. I'm sure you will keep them happy and healthy every step of the way. How is your last run curing out?
> 
> View attachment 2435097View attachment 2435100View attachment 2435101View attachment 2435102View attachment 2435103View attachment 2435104View attachment 2435098


Dude, I'm fucking in wonderland with the way this cure is playing out! Thanks for the bud porn. Attention, Green Gurlz newz desk! Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, dudes. Love the topping suggestions. And believe it or not, I was actually about to alcohol my blades last night, but I read a comment from our good friend, DieselDog, at Green Gurlz. And I quote:
> 
> _*"Please dont top those beauties In the long run each time you cut a top is a waste of a cola. If you werent SCROGing i could understand but it will just result in unnecessary stress and lower yield. Youre better than that."*_
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants Jin!!! I still don't think you should be scared of a little snip, i mean you get your hair cut right??  

I gotta say though......' _*each time you cut a top is a waste of a cola ' ??????? ummm no. No it certainly is not.

*_


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

FLOWA!!!!!LMAO that has got to be one of the most awesome pictures i have ever seen! all those colas with the red numbers .... i want a print. that is cash baby.. get that copywrighted right now !!! i will trade you one of my drawings for that photo....deal?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Beautiful plants Jin!!! I still don't think you should be scared of a little snip, i mean you get your hair cut right??
> 
> I gotta say though......' _*each time you cut a top is a waste of a cola ' ??????? ummm no. No it certainly is not.
> 
> View attachment 2436267*_


Flowa knows best! Do you think his monster plants would be where there with no topping? No, certainly not. Actually i'd be impossible to achieve what he does w/o topping. 

I'd say if anything *your wasting potential colas by not topping*


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

cONkey said:


> FLOWA!!!!!LMAO that has got to be one of the most awesome pictures i have ever seen! all those colas with the red numbers .... i want a print. that is cash baby.. get that copywrighted right now !!! i will trade you one of my drawings for that photo....deal?


lol  I actually don't remember who did that for me!! I remember saying in a thread i dont remember exactly how many tops i had, so someone counted them and labeled them for me LOL  feel free to copy it!! The edit is not of original quality, but i'm sure i got the original on a USB key somewhere.
Glad you like it 



AzCannaMan said:


> Flowa knows best! Do you think his monster plants would be where there with no topping? No, certainly not. Actually i'd be impossible to achieve what he does w/o topping.
> 
> I'd say if anything _your wasting potential colas by not topping_


awwwww guys  But it is true, there is no way i would get even 1 lb without topping, I have a mate who tries and tries, and simply refuses to top, he even states that he tops to shut me up, but you cant fool someone who has properly topped a plant, some say you cant some say you shouldn't. I'm here to say 'why talk about it??' DO IT. Reap the rewards  the way you scrog Jin would be a plus beneficial!!! i used alot of your alone skills to implement into my own, if you top yours your bottoms will come up and become mains, not strong bottoms, therfore you will end up with 'lets say' a broom of tips to sweep across your screen instead of balancing out technical octopus arms  It will also shorten your node length come flowering time, as it doesn't 'slow growth' it simply transfers sugars and divides the growth, to give equal and balanced growth 

time to ponder....... I'm like the guy in school who tried Ganja first and wanted everyone to see how good it was  I couldn't listen to the teachers, I just wanted people to be high and happy


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Beautiful plants Jin!!! I still don't think you should be scared of a little snip, i mean you get your hair cut right??
> 
> I gotta say though......' _*each time you cut a top is a waste of a cola ' ??????? ummm no. No it certainly is not.
> 
> View attachment 2436267*_


Great pic. I'm stealing it.

Also, I'm not trying to start some kind of top / no-top battle or anything. I just thought it was interesting how Diesel had a differing view.


----------



## Noob187 (Dec 9, 2012)

Subbed  I'm running the same cut, still babies but I'm taking notes.... Keep em' green


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 9, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> Subbed  I'm running the same cut, still babies but I'm taking notes.... Keep em' green


Congrads, it's a _freaking amazing cut_, I have it as well... Welcome to the Tahoe OG Kush club! It's a good club to be in lol

By the way, you should note topping them works well hahaha.......


----------



## Noob187 (Dec 9, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Congrads, it's a _freaking amazing cut_, I have it as well... Welcome to the Tahoe OG Kush club! It's a good club to be in lol
> 
> By the way, you should note topping them works well hahaha.......


Thanks, I planned on putting up a trellis to support them after week 3 so the colas don't go flopping on the floor.  Which is a current problem I'm having with Deep Sleep (Larry OGK x pre98 Bubba), after the calyxes started swelling the stalks started revealing their weakness and now the buds want to lean. I staked it and tied up the branches to try to keep them near the light.  It's probably a must they get some kind of tomato cage or support netting to help support their colas near harvest time.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> awwwww guys  But it is true, there is no way i would get even 1 lb without topping, I have a mate who tries and tries, and simply refuses to top, he even states that he tops to shut me up, but you cant fool someone who has properly topped a plant, some say you cant some say you shouldn't. I'm here to say 'why talk about it??' DO IT. Reap the rewards  the way you scrog Jin would be a plus beneficial!!! i used alot of your alone skills to implement into my own, if you top yours your bottoms will come up and become mains, not strong bottoms, therfore you will end up with 'lets say' a broom of tips to sweep across your screen instead of balancing out technical octopus arms  It will also shorten your node length come flowering time, as it doesn't 'slow growth' it simply transfers sugars and divides the growth, to give equal and balanced growth
> 
> time to ponder....... I'm like the guy in school who tried Ganja first and wanted everyone to see how good it was  I couldn't listen to the teachers, I just wanted people to be high and happy



how many times did you top that one - and what was your veg time? thats awesome canopy distribution..


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 9, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> Thanks, I planned on putting up a trellis to support them after week 3 so the colas don't go flopping on the floor.  Which is a current problem I'm having with Deep Sleep (Larry OGK x pre98 Bubba), after the calyxes started swelling the stalks started revealing their weakness and now the buds want to lean. I staked it and tied up the branches to try to keep them near the light.  It's probably a must they get some kind of tomato cage or support netting to help support their colas near harvest time.


Sweet I have the Deep Sleep too, how do you like it? I have some cloning right now but haven't run it out yet. The 3 cuts I have from them are the Tahoe OG, Chem D & Deep Sleep

I use cages on the Tahoe and it works great! Here are some of the ones I have in bloom right now, 

Tahoe Og Day 50 Bloom













And here is a Chem D also at day 50 bloom for good measure 







Cheers!


----------



## Noob187 (Dec 9, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Sweet I have the Deep Sleep too, how do you like it? I have some cloning right now but haven't run it out yet. The 3 cuts I have from them are the Tahoe OG, Chem D & Deep Sleep
> 
> I use cages on the Tahoe and it works great! Here are some of the ones I have in bloom right now,
> 
> ...


Looks great dude 

I only know one other grower who's run it before and he was in love with her, its a low yield but connoisseur quality. I'm on my first run of her through flower right now and she smells pretty good, the calyxes start swelling up around week 5-6 I'll be harvesting her around new years. 

So far I'm liking it, it is a challenge to clone in my experience, doubles in size during transition. 

She a real heavy feeder in flower, takes a lot of nutes, prefers a calcium rich environment, best to train her while its young because the branches are weak, the most my bro could get out of her is about an elbow per 1kw. 

He also told me that its best to dry her slowly with the fan leaf and everything still on it, then trim when dry, this makes the finished product much smellier. I tried it for myself on a few different harvests and have to agree with him, especially when the buds come out small, they'll dry too quickly if you aren't careful.

Peace


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Sweet I have the Deep Sleep too, how do you like it? I have some cloning right now but haven't run it out yet. The 3 cuts I have from them are the Tahoe OG, Chem D & Deep Sleep
> 
> I use cages on the Tahoe and it works great! Here are some of the ones I have in bloom right now,
> 
> ...


Dude, I think you beat my trichs. Amazing. Green Gurlz. You need a better camera, though.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's the big plant recovered from her second train.





Lookin' strong.











The little one is coming along for the ride it seems.












Bonus: Louie XIII Bud Porn. 32 days of cure.











Shit's like cement.





Are you ready Cannabis Cup? Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Great pic. I'm stealing it.
> 
> Also, I'm not trying to start some kind of top / no-top battle or anything. I just thought it was interesting how Diesel had a differing view.


I agree, i am sorry that did rather come off smart assy, But my defenses went up the minute i seen that someone was saying something that they hadn't quite evaluated properly. Saying something without trying it first is one thing but to actually understand the science behind it is another. Every cannabis strain that i've seen loves a topping sativa or indica, indicas need alot less because of their already stocky nature, but sativas you can go hard on aaaalllll day long. imagine them in the wild, and some animal comes up and his favourite food happens to be purple haze hehe and he takes a few good mungs off some vegging tips...... the plant if not totally eaten ( not likely ) will respond with explosions of growth from wherever she was eaten from. You cannot kill the plants, nor take away any potency from what i can tell anyway!!!??? Yeah they can be a tiny bit stressed if you go madhouse and top all the tips. I do, but my plant is big and 2-3 nodes off each off the mains and splicing every other is just a little bite off the top by..... well a bird could do more damage. I don't even notice my plant whimper, stop growing or anything, she just goes mental, its a must have learning experience i say, if you want to grow more ganja. _I constantly repay the guy that taught me to top properly. I couldn't thank him enough.
_
after, whats to lose?? either way you do a superb job  and your plants love you 



TheGreenHornet said:


> how many times did you top that one - and what was your veg time? thats awesome canopy distribution..


I top once at the very start, basically chopping the clone in half, then i wait around 3 weeks then i tip, top and carefully snip Every main tip. I vegged for 28 days with that girl. I cannot veg for longer than 30 days given my small given time to grow in ( rental 3 months inspections ) but thats plenty long enough for 2 toppings and 2 minor recoveries, this is in 100% perlite......

filthy Jin  absolutely sticky filth


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, I think you beat my trichs. Amazing. Green Gurlz. You need a better camera, though.


Thanks Jin, that means a lot coming from you! The girls are looking quite nice! I almost got a new camera on black Friday, ended up blowing all my extra $ on a 60" plasma with Blueray player and surround sound though lol 

These are taken on my cell phone and emailed to myself so the quality certainly leaves much to be desired compared to your pimp status photography.


----------



## AlohaKid (Dec 10, 2012)

Or you could just top one for comparison sake.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I top once at the very start, basically chopping the clone in half, then i wait around 3 weeks then i tip, top and carefully snip Every main tip. I vegged for 28 days with that girl. I cannot veg for longer than 30 days given my small given time to grow in ( rental 3 months inspections ) but thats plenty long enough for 2 toppings and 2 minor recoveries, this is in 100% perlite......


ahh, very nice. I love hempy buckets man, (especially perlite hempies). I might do modified hempies again at some point, and try to combine the aspects of DWC with it, (like putting one or two air rings in the bottom of the bucket) but its hard to stray from the DWC path now that i've got it dialed in. but shit, if you can pull a lb from an indica with a 28 day veg, in a hempy bucket, with a single 600w - then fuck man, i am going to have to do some serious thinking.

Idk if you use hempies but if your doing 100% perlite I figured you would be.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 10, 2012)

AlohaKid said:


> Or you could just top one for comparison sake.


That sounds logical.....


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 10, 2012)

It's so fun to read along and see other people's methods. I feel like I am learning a lot. I almost ran a giant cooler DWC this time around so I really like your setup! 

What's the difference between Tahoe and Larry og? Have some Larry (hopefully) making its way to me in the mail so excited to see how it looks!


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 11, 2012)

Got some bud porn to add to your thread Jin now that RIU has fixed the site for me to finally UL some pictures again! Day 47 Cannacopia's BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk:
View attachment 2438236View attachment 2438237View attachment 2438238View attachment 2438239View attachment 2438240View attachment 2438241View attachment 2438242


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol, Round 2 where you and I are on the same schedule Slanty.. great minds think alike I suppose. Lookin good dude.


@ Ron Swanson - DWC cooler grows are epic mang. If you live in an area that gets pretty hot, or your AC wont get temps down below 70 F, then coolers are definitely the best way to go in DWC. (unless you are RDWC and run a chiller). Even then, if I could afford coolers I'd use em, instead of my ghetto rigged totes.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Got some bud porn to add to your thread Jin now that RIU has fixed the site for me to finally UL some pictures again! Day 47 Cannacopia's BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk:
> View attachment 2438236View attachment 2438237View attachment 2438238View attachment 2438239View attachment 2438240View attachment 2438241View attachment 2438242


Wicked. Green Gurlz post coming up.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 11, 2012)

shit slanty every bud i see you post is just beyond dank. great work


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a crisis to deal with a week ago. I didn't put my netting in this round, and what a mistake!

The smaller of my 2 plants was having issues with the branches unable to support the weight the buds were starting to develop. The larger one, well it is just so damn massive that the weight of it was forcing my net pot right through the lid of my tote! I managed to get some support in there, but still is not as good as it could have been. Oh well, live and learn as they say!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I had a crisis to deal with a week ago. I didn't put my netting in this round, and what a mistake!
> 
> The smaller of my 2 plants was having issues with the branches unable to support the weight the buds were starting to develop. The larger one, well it is just so damn massive that the weight of it was forcing my net pot right through the lid of my tote! I managed to get some support in there, but still is not as good as it could have been. Oh well, live and learn as they say!


Hey, it still looks great. Especially on Green Gurlz.


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, it still looks great. Especially on Green Gurlz.


Did I mention that I will need a saw to cut down the big girl?


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 11, 2012)

Jin I really like your duct tape and string training method. I was wondering how I was going to get my plants to start out growing sideways and think you gave me the idea. Thanks!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 11, 2012)

one girl down


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Those nugs are straight bangin! Love the bright purp color


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> View attachment 2439248
> 
> one girl down, 5 to go


You know that shit is going on Green Gurlz, right?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

Some down right nasty frost going on


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> That sounds logical.....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2012)

But you know where to go if you want all the gory details.





How about that? Looks like they're growing.





Two plants enter, two plants leave. This isn't Thunderdome.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You know that shit is going on Green Gurlz, right?


thanks Jin - by the way.. what is Green Gurlz? I keep hearing it pop up..


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> thanks Jin - by the way.. what is Green Gurlz? I keep hearing it pop up..


Google it, friend. You're on it twice already.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

Girls and canna, ver nice


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 12, 2012)

very cool. I'm a fan of photography and good looking girls too! lol .. I don't know if you can tell or not, but in the "purp" picture background there is a beer pong table that a friend and I made with vintage playboy and hustler magazines.  need to clean them off.. they're a little sticky at the moment.. (its laminated)


----------



## McGrower420 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> View attachment 2439248
> 
> one girl down



dude what strain is that and where can i get it. shit looks amazing with that color


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

I ordered my superhero Team Greengurlz Growerz bodysuit yesterday!!!!!!!!! Everyone on the team has to get one. NO EXCUSES!lol


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 12, 2012)

Girls and weed? happy birthday to me!!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 12, 2012)

in the last post.. i want to clarify that my playboy/hustler table is sticky from beer pong spillage (only)*

@ McGrower - Sannie bred them, but he only bred one batch of Killing Fields #7 x Killing Fields Chinese Pheno (fem), I think he is out of stock and been discontinued.  
KF#7 had the yield, colors and potency, (has been worked on for years and years by Sannie) and the Chinese KF was a cut direct from Asia I believe, with outstanding flavor and aroma (like Juicy Fruit / kiwi ). the pheno I had, "der Wunderplant" (as I refer to it) was Juicy Fruity/ Flinstone vitamin chewables / berries and diesel. It is by far the most impressive feminized plant I've ever seen, and would be the "best ever" if I hadnt also stumbled across this heavy heavy blueberry influenced (Dj Short indica) JackBerry F4. I refer to this pheno as "george bush", because it is extremely bushy. I was also listening to Lil' Wyte's - George Bush when I named it.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2434190d1354927453-jackberry-grow-img_2269.jpg


Bush ^


----------



## kgp (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought he called it the Chinese killingfields because the buds when growing looked like Chinese temples. It was just a different pheno of the killing fields not a new seperate strain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2012)

keeping my eyes out for kf7.... nice job... i love the portrait in the background also!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2012)

cONkey said:


> I ordered my superhero Team Greengurlz Growerz bodysuit yesterday!!!!!!!!! Everyone on the team has to get one. NO EXCUSES!lol


I have one in gold and one in silver, but I hardly ever wear them.


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Dec 12, 2012)

cONkey said:


> I ordered my superhero Team Greengurlz Growerz bodysuit yesterday!!!!!!!!! Everyone on the team has to get one. NO EXCUSES!lol


What if you have a small penis hahahahahahagagahagahagahahahagahahaha


----------



## vapedup (Dec 12, 2012)

What up Jin! Looking good homie!!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 12, 2012)

kgp said:


> I thought he called it the Chinese killingfields because the buds when growing looked like Chinese temples. It was just a different pheno of the killing fields not a new seperate strain.


Dude idk.. I thought I read an article (too high to find the article to verify, but im almost positive it was on OpenGrow/Sannies Corner) that the Killing Fields strain came from Asia via a close friend of Sannies and fellow breeder. Then Sannie selectively bred it with his own something or other to make "The One".. And then of course, he ended up crossing it with his Jack Herer, he really likes using that one. But maybe I got mixed up somewhere.. 

I thought the original Killing Fields was from Asia, not just the Chinese Pheno. That makes sense about the Chinese Temples though, because Killing Fields wasn't in China, they were in Cambodia.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I have one in gold and one in silver, but I hardly ever wear them.


would you put it on for me? please.


WheresWaldosBUD said:


> What if you have a small penis hahahahahahagagahagahagahahahagahahaha


Its ok you can still show me it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2012)

WheresWaldosBUD said:


> What if you have a small penis hahahahahahagagahagahagahahahagahahaha


Those zentai suits are very flattering. They make you look like you have a huge package even if you don't.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2012)

cONkey said:


> would you put it on for me? please.
> 
> 
> Its ok you can still show me it.


My models have worn them so I don't think I should put them on.

I want to see _*you*_ in it!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2012)

vapedup said:


> What up Jin! Looking good homie!!


Hi. Wow. Long time. Glad you didn't change your avatar!


----------



## McGrower420 (Dec 13, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> in the last post.. i want to clarify that my playboy/hustler table is sticky from beer pong spillage (only)*
> 
> @ McGrower - Sannie bred them, but he only bred one batch of Killing Fields #7 x Killing Fields Chinese Pheno (fem), I think he is out of stock and been discontinued.
> KF#7 had the yield, colors and potency, (has been worked on for years and years by Sannie) and the Chinese KF was a cut direct from Asia I believe, with outstanding flavor and aroma (like Juicy Fruit / kiwi ). the pheno I had, "der Wunderplant" (as I refer to it) was Juicy Fruity/ Flinstone vitamin chewables / berries and diesel. It is by far the most impressive feminized plant I've ever seen, and would be the "best ever" if I hadnt also stumbled across this heavy heavy blueberry influenced (Dj Short indica) JackBerry F4. I refer to this pheno as "george bush", because it is extremely bushy. I was also listening to Lil' Wyte's - George Bush when I named it.
> ...


you should hermi one of them and make some seeds haha.


----------



## vapedup (Dec 13, 2012)

No doubt Jin! I have a CC Buddha Tahoe OG im running. When I get home, im gonna post some pics s for u in here, working on a tree


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 13, 2012)

cONkey said:


> I ordered my superhero Team Greengurlz Growerz bodysuit yesterday!!!!!!!!! Everyone on the team has to get one. NO EXCUSES!lol


That's a GREEN DUDE .. not Gurl ! LoL .. besides .. if that's the uni .. where's the toke openning ? LoL


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 13, 2012)

yea, it doesnt flatter this dudes package ^


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2012)

cause thats a chick ^^^ lol


----------



## vapedup (Dec 13, 2012)

what up Jin! love the blog homie!! i wanna buy a Nikon 3700 here pretty soon. as promised, the upload after work!! the bag seed is a quality seed, just forgot what it was, i think trainwerck though! all the pics have titles, enjoy!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2012)

vapedup said:


> what up Jin! love the blog homie!! i wanna buy a Nikon 3700 here pretty soon. as promised, the upload after work!! the bag seed is a quality seed, just forgot what it was, i think trainwerck though! all the pics have titles, enjoy!! View attachment 2441438View attachment 2441440View attachment 2441441View attachment 2441442View attachment 2441444View attachment 2441445View attachment 2441446View attachment 2441447View attachment 2441448View attachment 2441449View attachment 2441450View attachment 2441451View attachment 2441452View attachment 2441449View attachment 2441453


Fuck, man. You've stepped up your game it looks like. Is that some vertical action I see? Outstanding. Welcome to Club Green Gurlz.


----------



## tomat0 (Dec 13, 2012)

LJ, check your PMs. Reference from your last grow.


----------



## vapedup (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Jin! Im running 2 600w up top, and a 400w mh in the middle, 4plants around it. And I gladly accept my invitation


----------



## cONkey (Dec 14, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> That's a GREEN DUDE .. not Gurl ! LoL .. besides .. if that's the uni .. where's the toke openning ? LoL


 if your a real team player then you have to be creative. I have many plans for my uniform. You can dress it up anyway you want . Like i have my green wig and im getting green platform glitter boots as well. Maybe a long or short Hawaiian grass dress. Im not going to tell you eveything and give away all my beauty secrets but it sure would be nice if you would join the team. We can become good freinds and have lots of terrific laughs together.
so this song goes out to my homies here....., master jin, my soul mate.... and to all the greengurlz playerz. i love you all! 
[video=youtube_share;PtVCBJbyesM]http://youtu.be/PtVCBJbyesM[/video]


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 14, 2012)

greenghost420 said:


> cause thats a chick ^^^ lol


If it is .. that's one bush on here I DON'T Wanna see ! LoL .. what up cONKey .. is this ur jungle ? jjk.


----------



## vapedup (Dec 14, 2012)

Just saw Slightly Stupid this past Saturday! !


----------



## cONkey (Dec 14, 2012)

how were they?im going to see them next month and again 4-20-2013 with Cypress Hill at Red Rocks Ampitheatre in Colorodo.


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Dec 14, 2012)

cONkey said:


> would you put it on for me? please.
> 
> 
> Its ok you can still show me it.


 Ill show you mine if you show me yours lmfao............ to owner of this thread srry for blowing it up with stupid shit lol last comment i promise


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2012)

WheresWaldosBUD said:


> Ill show you mine if you show me yours lmfao............ to owner of this thread srry for blowing it up with stupid shit lol last comment i promise


you can find me on greengurlz im the greenest one there.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 14, 2012)

really love green gurlz, the past two days I've become quite fond of stopping by.


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey bro, when is your next update? Cut down Master Thai Tahoe Blue Classic / Real OG @63 days. Rock hard frosty buds with a hint of blue smells.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Jin, got something for ya  Here is my 'other girl' @ Day 37 last night if you haven't had a squiz yet 













After all..... You were the one that helped me scrog this way  Thanx again Jin, You made my grows even more neat! i'm almost there


----------



## jokerjon00 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love bud porn


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey, Jin. I decided to crawl out from the rock I've been under and catch up on your latest grow. Your girls look like they're pretty happy with whatever you do to them. On the topic of topping... what about an experiment? You have two girls growing side by side. Why not top one and not the other and do a side-by-side comparison?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> really love green gurlz, the past two days I've become quite fond of stopping by.


And I'm glad to have you stop by. Thank you.

I think you've earned a dedication for that. Tonight's Veg - Day 21 update goes out to the Hornet.  Peace, brah.





Yep, she's a pokin'.





Before:





After:






Hey, and much love to everyone kicking in their grow photos! You're the best! See you at Green Gurlz!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Hey bro, when is your next update? Cut down Master Thai Tahoe Blue Classic / Real OG @63 days. Rock hard frosty buds with a hint of blue smells.
> 
> View attachment 2442879View attachment 2442917View attachment 2442915View attachment 2442916View attachment 2442918View attachment 2442919


That looks tight. What's it smell like?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Hey, Jin. I decided to crawl out from the rock I've been under and catch up on your latest grow. Your girls look like they're pretty happy with whatever you do to them. On the topic of topping... what about an experiment? You have two girls growing side by side. Why not top one and not the other and do a side-by-side comparison?


I'll do it next time... I want to try cloning for the first time next round. Didn't I say that two grows ago? Lol.

It's good to have you back.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Jin, got something for ya  Here is my 'other girl' @ Day 37 last night if you haven't had a squiz yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus H, it's always a little shocking to see your grows. When are you writing a book?


----------



## Robert4budz (Dec 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Jin, got something for ya  Here is my 'other girl' @ Day 37 last night if you haven't had a squiz yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By JOVE iT ! That damn boyz GOT IT Downnnnn !  Flowa .. to the Mista .. to the shizaaaa  I dunno if I'm shed'n a trich tear for the pure beauty & awe .. or the fact I don't know how to have a sample !  

Either waaaay ... it'z daaaaaank bro ! Thank you for helping those in need .. since a friend w/  is a friend .. in Deed .


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Jesus H, it's always a little shocking to see your grows. When are you writing a book?


lol  Well, my book kind of consists of my methodology, but i guess one day i will write it all down, perhaps create some sort of basic grow-guide, I haven't had a bad run yet, so thats got to be a good thing surely?! Like you Jin, cleanliness plays a huuuuge game, i'm sure having things fresh and clean makes for a healthier more potent erb in the end... I have no problem forking out the cash for each grow, i can start playing around a bit now, and experimenting to create my own cut soon.  I'm after a bit of a challenge now 

Your plants are growing beautifully fast now  best out of the last few i think 



Robert4budz said:


> By JOVE iT ! That damn boyz GOT IT Downnnnn !  Flowa .. to the Mista .. to the shizaaaa  I dunno if I'm shed'n a trich tear for the pure beauty & awe .. or the fact I don't know how to have a sample !
> 
> Either waaaay ... it'z daaaaaank bro ! Thank you for helping those in need .. since a friend w/  is a friend .. in Deed .


LOL   i'm happy to share, come on dooooooooooown  and then go waaaay up and get super High!!!!, feel free to check more bud porn out in my thread, copious amounts of highres bud porn.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 16, 2012)

be safe flowa, deuces to all!


----------



## DieselDog (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks fantastic Flowmasta! Very even, uniform tops. What strain are you runnin there? Whats your yield like?

Hey Jin, girls are lookin good! Idk what kind of room you have in your cabinet... but have you ever considered runnin a double-decker scrog? Really packs on the lbs for stretchy strains. That's how I ran my Grape Stomper's and XJ-13's up north. OAK would only let us have 32 sqft (8x4 tent) per patient... so we started utilizing that vertical space. It really made a difference letting them stretch into the second screen (30% + yield).


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 16, 2012)

sup jin how goes it? no more of the hot girl pics on your journal? 

btw - i'm growing my last tahoe og now (the cali connect plant was good and i've made crosses, but it's not good enough anymore). phased her out and not running it again. i really like my goji og atm. i also just got a hells angel og cut i'm vegging. you ever run that cut? 

here's the goji og 5wks


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Dec 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll do it next time... I want to try cloning for the first time next round. Didn't I say that two grows ago? Lol.
> 
> It's good to have you back.


Thanks, Jin. I don't have a current grow right now, just have a mother Master Bubba I'm keeping alive because I just can't bring myself to kill her. That sweet bubba taste is tooooo good. I am very tempted to start another grow, but still have ~20 jars of sweet buds from the last grow. My OG crop wasn't great - the buds were pretty poor compared to what you're growing, but it's still good weed. I did some topping on my og girls, but I am almost wondering if that created the problems I had with drooping of the colas. I almost think with OGs you don't need to top - just laying them down makes them go crazy enough. A time-lapse after tucking them down would be amazing to see. I think with your scrog setup, you are doing great things for your girls.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2012)

The Mantis said:


> sup jin how goes it? no more of the hot girl pics on your journal?
> 
> btw - i'm growing my last tahoe og now (the cali connect plant was good and i've made crosses, but it's not good enough anymore). phased her out and not running it again. i really like my goji og atm. i also just got a hells angel og cut i'm vegging. you ever run that cut?
> 
> here's the goji og 5wks


Hi, Mantis. Just in the nick of time. I was just tapping my foot waiting for some more bud porn to post at Green Gurlz.






And just for that, here's tonight's Veg - Day 22 update.





Scroggin' time.











Little sub-sub-branches comin' up nice.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks, Jin. I don't have a current grow right now, just have a mother Master Bubba I'm keeping alive because I just can't bring myself to kill her. That sweet bubba taste is tooooo good. I am very tempted to start another grow, but still have ~20 jars of sweet buds from the last grow. My OG crop wasn't great - the buds were pretty poor compared to what you're growing, but it's still good weed. I did some topping on my og girls, but I am almost wondering if that created the problems I had with drooping of the colas. I almost think with OGs you don't need to top - just laying them down makes them go crazy enough. A time-lapse after tucking them down would be amazing to see. I think with your scrog setup, you are doing great things for your girls.


Hi. Don't sit around too long. I made that mistake once and ran out of weed! Grow, grow, grow! Lol.

I think my plants would probably do pretty well with topping considering the vigor my system promotes... but yeah, I like to let things ride undisturbed until early/mid-flower when I do all my pruning.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2012)

They are looking good LJ!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> They are looking good LJ!


Peace to you, pilgrim. What's that sativa smoke like?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 17, 2012)

Really starting to work that trellis, people. Dig it.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Morning GIN.
I remember the discussion about topping your girls, did you end up doing so? 
Your girls really impress me because they always have such a unique look to them. 
I am growing 2 Hot Hoes presently.Hot Hoe, is case you dont know, is Fire OG x Tahoe. 
I foolishly topped both of them way way too early but im wondering if my technical errors are why they look like they do or if its the genetics. After the topping they didnt grow for like 2 weeks. totally stunted them. Other factors played in growth rate situaltion as well. (under 600 hsp with no nodes) But now they are growing with vigor now . (well at least one) 
I noticed your Tahoe has a kinda long stretchy airy appearance. with lots of nice spacial growth between leafs. She is very beautiful . My Hot hoe is kinda presenting with that same appearance..... 
the thought of having kinda kinda the of herb as you is getting me really excited. 
have a very nice day!


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 18, 2012)

Just thought I would share some up to date bud porn!


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see the legs stretch on your girls. Just chopped my oger99. Sweet banana/pineapple funk all through flower.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Can't wait to see the legs stretch on your girls. Just chopped my oger99. Sweet banana/pineapple funk all through flower.
> 
> View attachment 2447943View attachment 2447944View attachment 2447945View attachment 2447946View attachment 2447948View attachment 2447949View attachment 2447955View attachment 2447956View attachment 2447957


Brilliant harvest. Bravo.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Just thought I would share some up to date bud porn!
> 
> View attachment 2447381View attachment 2447382View attachment 2447383View attachment 2447384


Fantastic as always.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2012)

Unusually quiet in here. What's the matter? Are you all gun-owners?


----------



## 2easy (Dec 21, 2012)

nope still here jin. just lurking.

in fact there is only 2 threads i even read on RIU anymore. yours and Z's. oh and the aussie thread of course.
spend most my time on another forum but always check in here to see whats going on.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Really starting to work that trellis, people. Dig it.


Beautifully healthy, as always a perfect grow Jin.

Time to spice the pag a little if you don't mind ofourse 

Day 42  feel free to pop over and take whatever pics you like Jin, my new update is a little out of this world!



















Thanx Jin  keep up the awesome growing!! Can't wait to see what you squeeze out of Tahoe legs this time!!!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi GIn ! i hope your having a nice weekend. 
I was on greengurlz , as ususal , and wanted to let you know how nice your new upgrades are. I really like the colors and the water droplets. 
But i miss the forum,i cant find it anymore. 
i posted a movie for you to watch on your me me me page after aprilfool posted.lol. shes a trip! 
The beginnin of the movie really awesome. Merry chrimbo babe!


----------



## 2easy (Dec 23, 2012)

hahaha green gurlz is getting some decent coverage these days i was googling for images of goji OG as i just put 2 of those seeds down yesterday and one of the images directed me to green gurlz. gotta love it lol


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 24, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Can't wait to see the legs stretch on your girls. Just chopped my oger99. Sweet banana/pineapple funk all through flower.
> 
> View attachment 2447943View attachment 2447944View attachment 2447945View attachment 2447946View attachment 2447948View attachment 2447949View attachment 2447955View attachment 2447956View attachment 2447957


gotta say OldLuck. THAT is some qulaity Ganja right there. Well done also. I looked at every pic and thought over and over.... 'wow they look like rose buds!!!' very unique, and those sugar leaves are incredible. You must be able to use them as sandpaper  I love the pineapple smells in erb.......


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Just thought I would share some up to date bud porn!
> 
> View attachment 2447381View attachment 2447382View attachment 2447383View attachment 2447384


These are gonna look great on the New Green Gurlz. I'll get to work on posting them in a bit.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Beautifully healthy, as always a perfect grow Jin.
> 
> Time to spice the pag a little if you don't mind ofourse
> 
> ...


More for Green Gurlz. Cheers.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2012)

2easy said:


> hahaha green gurlz is getting some decent coverage these days i was googling for images of goji OG as i just put 2 of those seeds down yesterday and one of the images directed me to green gurlz. gotta love it lol


Thanks, man. That is good news.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 24, 2012)

cONkey said:


> Hi GIn ! i hope your having a nice weekend.
> I was on greengurlz , as ususal , and wanted to let you know how nice your new upgrades are. I really like the colors and the water droplets.
> But i miss the forum,i cant find it anymore.
> i posted a movie for you to watch on your me me me page after aprilfool posted.lol. shes a trip!
> The beginnin of the movie really awesome. Merry chrimbo babe!


Thanks! I got really high and did it all in like a couple of hours.

I did Green Gurlz Movie Night based on your suggestion.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Growers!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 25, 2012)

fuck shit fuck!!!! i went out to do a special nude christmas photo shoot for you out in the mountains today for your christmas present.
But it was an ugly cold gloomy shitty day!!! im sooo pissed. i hauled all my gear 3miles up to the PURFECt spot!!almost fell off a cliff and then almost broke my ankle on the way down.. on top of that my camera got jammed and the battery died!! so all i got was a lousy picture that looks like the ghost of christmas past and my smoking accessories.....OH well..
ill try again next year.lol merry fuckin christmas.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 27, 2012)

cONkey said:


> fuck shit fuck!!!! i went out to do a special nude christmas photo shoot for you out in the mountains today for your christmas present.
> But it was an ugly cold gloomy shitty day!!! im sooo pissed. i hauled all my gear 3miles up to the PURFECt spot!!almost fell off a cliff and then almost broke my ankle on the way down.. on top of that my camera got jammed and the battery died!! so all i got was a lousy picture that looks like the ghost of christmas past and my smoking accessories.....OH well..
> ill try again next year.lol merry fuckin christmas.
> View attachment 2455195
> ...


It's the thought that counts. Thank you.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 28, 2012)

i miss your ladies Jin on RIU!! You are a godsend for GreenGurlz!! Such an honor to know a classy photographer who loves growin his erbs as much as he loves beautiful women  Love the classy colours and layout! think i'm getting used to it all now! love the callender setup, makes it super easy for me to go back!!!
Thanx again Jin!! Love ya work as always!!

Here's a shot of mine at day 49. Nearly over now... all too quick really! what just happened!?


----------



## jojo2002 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking really nice flowmasta... still running that 100% perlite? Sorry jin didn't mean to mini hi-jack btw well you be attending LA Can Cup in Feb?


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 29, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Looking really nice flowmasta... still running that 100% perlite? Sorry jin didn't mean to mini hi-jack btw well you be attending LA Can Cup in Feb?


Mate  It's pretty hard to contend with Lordjin. I strive to produce quality like his!!! One day I will wipe tears of happiness away as i smoke myself into oblivion with something that resembles Lorjins mental stuff!!


----------



## jojo2002 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea i know whats the link to your new thread so i can check it out? Jin's got the setup down... jin you still picking up your genetics from PO? Do you know if they clone directly from seed ( mother grown from seed)?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 29, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Yea i know whats the link to your new thread so i can check it out? Jin's got the setup down... jin you still picking up your genetics from PO? Do you know if they clone directly from seed ( mother grown from seed)?


They have elite _*Clone Only Strains*_ at PO... All of them started as a seed somewhere by someone once upon a time, etc. The Tahoe OG cut started floating around So Cal in 2007 I believe. But to get a truly clone only strain, no the mother wouldn't be from seed because only 1 from seed Tahoe OG mother plant (of the true clone only strain) ever existed. So no most of their rare genetics are not from mothers from seed, it's not a plausible way of continuing clone only genetics. That's the point of a clone only strian, it's that plant that was like 1 in 1,000 or 10,000 just a freak of nature awesome goodness. You'd have to bust thousands of seeds to get something like that, and if the seeds didnt have the right genetics you may not find one at all. The clone only strains are someone found one of those 1/10,000 strains and named it and started giving out cuts to people, who mom them out and also give out cuts, etc. Eventually a place like PO gets a cut and now they are available to the public if you know where to go. Who knows how many times it's been a cut of a cut of a cut by now.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> They have elite _*Clone Only Strains*_ at PO... All of them started as a seed somewhere by someone once upon a time, etc. The Tahoe OG cut started floating around So Cal in 2007 I believe. But to get a truly clone only strain, no the mother wouldn't be from seed because only 1 from seed Tahoe OG mother plant (of the true clone only strain) ever existed. So no most of their rare genetics are not from mothers from seed, it's not a plausible way of continuing clone only genetics. That's the point of a clone only strian, it's that plant that was like 1 in 1,000 or 10,000 just a freak of nature awesome goodness. You'd have to bust thousands of seeds to get something like that, and if the seeds didnt have the right genetics you may not find one at all. The clone only strains are someone found one of those 1/10,000 strains and named it and started giving out cuts to people, who mom them out and also give out cuts, etc. Eventually a place like PO gets a cut and now they are available to the public if you know where to go. Who knows how many times it's been a cut of a cut of a cut by now.


saying that how many times can you go down the line with the same plant like clone off the given flowering plant continued off the next than the next not just from the original mother, can the genetics stay strong? I'm on Jack x Skunk's 3rd run all using my own cuts and keeping them alive for 8 weeks until harvest then straight in and away i go... I haven't noticed ANY downgrade or yield drop yet, but i guess numbers will tell and smoke will determine  Here's hoping, as learning what you can about horticulture is one thing but they don't exactly teach about cannabis strains  I would love to keep this cut growing, i still have a chance to clone my outside Jack x which is also a current cut from the plant you see growing in my Blue coloured link in my sig...

Sorry to JAck your thread Jin!!! I can delete prompty if you say so, I am curious about this clone only biz..... I was under the impression that a genetic clone is an EXACT duplicate of the mother the only difference being the sex continues to be female and shows no signs of seedling stage.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> saying that how many times can you go down the line with the same plant like clone off the given flowering plant continued off the next than the next not just from the original mother, can the genetics stay strong? I'm on Jack x Skunk's 3rd run all using my own cuts and keeping them alive for 8 weeks until harvest then straight in and away i go... I haven't noticed ANY downgrade or yield drop yet, but i guess numbers will tell and smoke will determine  Here's hoping, as learning what you can about horticulture is one thing but they don't exactly teach about cannabis strains  I would love to keep this cut growing, i still have a chance to clone my outside Jack x which is also a current cut from the plant you see growing in my Blue coloured link in my sig...
> 
> Sorry to JAck your thread Jin!!! I can delete prompty if you say so, I am curious about this clone only biz..... I was under the impression that a genetic clone is an EXACT duplicate of the mother the only difference being the sex continues to be female and shows no signs of seedling stage.


thats true flower it is an exact copy of the mother however the cutting carries the age of the mother plant. this is why a clone will often outperform the original seed plant, because it is essentially more mature. so if you keep taking cuttings from your plants in the manner that you do you are effectively keeping the same plant alive. in 10 yrs you could take a cutting and it would essentially be a 10yr old plant if that makes sense. after a while they do simply get too old and tire out. cuttings wont take and vigor is lost

this is why some clone only strains like the famous G13 simply die out of existence

or at least that is my understanding of it


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> saying that how many times can you go down the line with the same plant like clone off the given flowering plant continued off the next than the next not just from the original mother, can the genetics stay strong? I'm on Jack x Skunk's 3rd run all using my own cuts and keeping them alive for 8 weeks until harvest then straight in and away i go... I haven't noticed ANY downgrade or yield drop yet, but i guess numbers will tell and smoke will determine  Here's hoping, as learning what you can about horticulture is one thing but they don't exactly teach about cannabis strains  I would love to keep this cut growing, i still have a chance to clone my outside Jack x which is also a current cut from the plant you see growing in my Blue coloured link in my sig...
> 
> Sorry to JAck your thread Jin!!! I can delete prompty if you say so, I am curious about this clone only biz..... I was under the impression that a genetic clone is an EXACT duplicate of the mother the only difference being the sex continues to be female and shows no signs of seedling stage.


Not sure, a lot I bet. Hell im on my 3rd mom since I got the cuts from PO, began with only 1 cut from them of each of the strains i picked up and mom'd it out. Those are since long gone and I got cuts to root off them, re planted mom's, and so on. About to start Gen 4 moms here, this latest round of Tahoe is the best one i've run yet. The hardest thing about keeping the genetics going for me is keeping the mom's healthy long term, that's how I can see loosing a clone only strain. Once the mom is too old (happens in <6 months to me) I have to re start them before they loose vigor and go to shit. As long as you take cuts while the mother plant is thriving, it seems the cuts do very well. If you cut a plant not doing so good, good luck getting those little bitches to root!

That's my .02 FM


----------



## AzCannaMan (Dec 30, 2012)

Jin's thread has gotten a lot slower since GG started, by the way Jin, looks like you got some adds in that beast after all - for seeds and sluts lol Nice, goes perfectly with the GG website.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Yea i know whats the link to your new thread so i can check it out? Jin's got the setup down... jin you still picking up your genetics from PO? Do you know if they clone directly from seed ( mother grown from seed)?


Hi, jojo. Just google green gurlz. Peace bro. Yeah, still chuggin' on the PO gear. My latest is my best from them I think.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Jin's thread has gotten a lot slower since GG started, by the way Jin, looks like you got some adds in that beast after all - for seeds and sluts lol Nice, goes perfectly with the GG website.


Beanz N Bitchez. Lol.

I've been having a little trouble lately with my Photobucket image loader, but I think I got it all squared away and should be running my updates here again soon. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years Lorjin!!!  Also to all the rest on RIU!!!

I've finished chopping the plant down and she's getting manicured like a sexy lady likes to


----------



## lordjin (Jan 1, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Happy New Years Lorjin!!!  Also to all the rest on RIU!!!
> 
> I've finished chopping the plant down and she's getting manicured like a sexy lady likes to


And a Happy New Year to you, old chap. Righteous looking as always.

I really must apologize to you and the rest of the Rollers for being away so long. I just realized that this was the last time I updated:





Here we are at *Veg - Day 38*. I performed one last round of severe tucking. Check it out:

















And after train recovery:











What better way to ring in the New Year, ay growers? Peace!


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, those look terrific. I think you'll get a great yield with this run!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2013)

AlohaKid said:


> Wow, those look terrific. I think you'll get a great yield with this run!


Thanks, kid. These are def the best I've gotten from PO so far. Have a look at Veg - Day 40.





I'm gonna start flowering this Saturday. This is gonna be monstrous.





TGIF, Rollers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

did you do any supercropping? shes gonna be a beast!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> did you do any supercropping? shes gonna be a beast!


Didn't cut a thing.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 4, 2013)

That is def a sea of green!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2013)

Strong side:





Weak side (not weak at all thankfully):





Yeah, I gotta do underscreen pruning soon. Probably day after tomorrow.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 5, 2013)

OMG, this is much better then last time when you were filling space with the little runt on one side. But I bet the smoke was good none the less this yield will be much better! And no PM or pests? I want to give PO a try if they are back on track. Plus weren't these freebies? NICE


----------



## doubletake (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry if I missed what are the dimensions of the screen like 2x3ish I really like the screen idea but I just like doing s.o.g and flipping sooner just so I get the bud in 2 months instead of 4 maney one day though I will experiment with it
well great grow and can't wait to see some buds start fillin in that screen


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2013)

AlohaKid said:


> OMG, this is much better then last time when you were filling space with the little runt on one side. But I bet the smoke was good none the less this yield will be much better! And no PM or pests? I want to give PO a try if they are back on track. Plus weren't these freebies? NICE


Tell me about it. I'm pretty happy with these two. And I'm glad to report that these are absolutely clean and free of PM, pests, all that shit. And YES! This is free weed you're lookin' at! Way to go, PO. You guys aren't so bad after all. Lol! 

Oh, I almost forgot! Here we are at Flower - Day 1! Hooray for weed!
Weak side:





Strong side:





Center mass:





Le roots:


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking good up in here Jin! 

I'm running their P.O. 4 and Tahoe OG, I haven't tried the Tahoe yet, but I wasn't disappointed with Deep Sleep (PO4) still haven't smoked it yet, but vaped a sample nug and it was a very enjoyable and progressive high. Looking forward to running more of their strains in the future.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> Looking good up in here Jin!
> 
> I'm running their P.O. 4 and Tahoe OG, I haven't tried the Tahoe yet, but I wasn't disappointed with Deep Sleep (PO4) still haven't smoked it yet, but vaped a sample nug and it was a very enjoyable and progressive high. Looking forward to running more of their strains in the future.


You're running PO gear? Let's have pics!


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 6, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Tell me about it. I'm pretty happy with these two. And I'm glad to report that these are absolutely clean and free of PM, pests, all that shit. And YES! This is free weed you're lookin' at! Way to go, PO. You guys aren't so bad after all. Lol!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot! Here we are at Flower - Day 1! Hooray for weed!
> Weak side:
> ...


Yeah, PO is totally legit. Just went thru a rough spot for a minute, but they really came through.


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 6, 2013)

lordjin said:


> You're running PO gear? Let's have pics!


 For sure man, so far so good...  

Tahoe OG in 12/12 for over a week now, managing stretch with super cropping and pinching tops down. 


Tahoe OG in veg, I wanted to make this one bushier than that other girl. I did top them both once. 


Deep Sleep, just put into flower 2 days ago. 


Here's a couple shots of the last Deep Sleep, also the last time I'll grow out of smart pots. I had too much over/under watering issues in them. 

This plant was ready to come down in the pics, @ 8 wks but I took it to 9 and she started to throw nanners at the end week 9. Also lost some of the lemony smell at 8 1/2 weeks  still smells good, just more grapefruit than lemony now.  


An almost dried cola from the line. 3 oz of smoke also got 32 grams of hash materials, this plant makes a lot of popcorn if you don't lollypop.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> For sure man, so far so good...
> 
> Tahoe OG in 12/12 for over a week now, managing stretch with super cropping and pinching tops down.
> View attachment 2469309
> ...


Nice. Yes, those leaf characteristics look mighty familiar on that first plant. That's the real shit alright. Tell me more about that Deep Sleep. Do you know its cross origins?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey, kids. How are you feeling? Good? Good. Here's how it looks at day 2 of bloom.











Pretty swell, huh?

















From above:











I hope you like dope. Cuz that's what we're growing.


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Nice. Yes, those leaf characteristics look mighty familiar on that first plant. That's the real shit alright. Tell me more about that Deep Sleep. Do you know its cross origins?


 They said Deep Sleep is a cross of Larry OG x Pre98 Bubba Kush, its less lanky than the Larry but still packs a nice OG funk, structurally and yield-wise she's more Bubba leaning. 

Nice canopy management in that scrog. I like the nice solid stem you got, straight up wood.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Nice. Yes, those leaf characteristics look mighty familiar on that first plant. That's the real shit alright. Tell me more about that Deep Sleep. Do you know its cross origins?


I have it too Jin, It's Larry OG x Pre-98 Bubba Kush

Running it right now actually, gonna move em into the bloom room tonight... & Take some cuts for the next round...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> For sure man, so far so good...
> 
> *Tahoe OG in veg, I wanted to make this one bushier than that other girl. I did top them both once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 7, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Looks beautiful! Love that Tahoe OG... I really like all the 3 & 4 finger leaves the Tahoe throws, just looks old school bad ass to me lol
> 
> You know you could also just let em stretch... Thats what I do. Plan on them tripling (1' at flip will be about a 3' finished plant, etc.) and they will be done stretching by end of week 3 bloom. I top all of mine, have some pics I've been meaning to put up here in Jin's thread.... Just been too lazy lol, I have to email em to myself, then upload to photobucket, then post them here lol or I could do nothing which is what I have been doing. I probably beat on ole Jin enough for a lifetime about topping by now anyway. Any more and I'll probably be making him _less_ likley to try topping out of sheer spite to go against what I and everyone has said LoL
> 
> But anyway, yea if you let em go during the stretch on a topped one you can expect about 3x stretch. If you plan it in (which I do, as well as growing them in tomato cages) I only end rooting the cuts 14 days and then vegging 14 days from planting now. By then they are about 16" and exploding and they finish about 4' high every time. Chem D is also a tripler in height when flipped from PO. Side note - I think the Chem D is actually...... wait for it......... better than the Tahoe. Which is a very_ very_ bold statement. Cant wait to see how the Deep Sleep turns out...


Thanks man, my bro says he likes the Deep Sleep better than the Tahoe, the yield is a bit lower than the Tahoe though with that Deep Sleep you'll need to give it more veg to compensate for yield. 

I'm going to let the other Tahoe stretch more, so it can catch up to the bigger Deep Sleeps, but the one that's getting bushier will need to be tamed if I want to keep the canopy relatively even. 

But that Tahoe stinks like a mofo already, I got up this morning and she was smelling real loud. Anybody tried Cookies yet?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2013)

Deep Sleep, ay? Maybe I have my next strain in mind?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Noob187 said:
> 
> 
> > For sure man, so far so good...
> ...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Deep Sleep, ay? Maybe I have my next strain in mind?


Naw, I vote either Girl Scout Cookies or Herijuana OG. Both available at the best clone house in the world now lol 

As a matter of fact, I think I am gonna drive over and get both of those myself, wanna smoke while im in LA?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 7, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> Thanks man, my bro says he likes the Deep Sleep better than the Tahoe, the yield is a bit lower than the Tahoe though with that Deep Sleep you'll need to give it more veg to compensate for yield.
> 
> I'm going to let the other Tahoe stretch more, so it can catch up to the bigger Deep Sleeps, but the one that's getting bushier will need to be tamed if I want to keep the canopy relatively even.
> 
> But that Tahoe stinks like a mofo already, I got up this morning and she was smelling real loud. Anybody tried Cookies yet?


Thanks for the input man, I was gonna move em tonight, but I'll take your advise and veg another week. Thx again

No I havent tried the Girl Scout Cookies, but I want to actually come get that one and the Herijuana OG, both sound like I _*NEED*_ to add them to the little mini PO collection I have here!!!!

Any ideas on the Girl Scout Cookies Genetics? Or the Herijuana for that matter?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, kids. Check it. Strong side. Fully covered a long time ago.





The weak side, however, has gaps at the corners!





Can't have that now, can we?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Naw, I vote either Girl Scout Cookies or Herijuana OG. Both available at the best clone house in the world now lol
> 
> As a matter of fact, I think I am gonna drive over and get both of those myself, wanna smoke while im in LA?


No shit? When are you thinking about heading down?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> No shit? When are you thinking about heading down?


Possibly later this month, in a couple weeks


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Deep Sleep, ay? Maybe I have my next strain in mind?


The word is still out in my personal opinion of the smoke and comparing the two strains, but he grew out both of these from P.O. and had cured buds from both at the same time and probably put them side by side. I'll let ya know how I think they compare when I get to that point. 


AzCannaMan said:


> Thanks for the input man, I was gonna move em tonight, but I'll take your advise and veg another week. Thx again
> 
> No I havent tried the Girl Scout Cookies, but I want to actually come get that one and the Herijuana OG, both sound like I _*NEED*_ to add them to the little mini PO collection I have here!!!!
> 
> Any ideas on the Girl Scout Cookies Genetics? Or the Herijuana for that matter?


They just got the GSC and the Herijuana OG in. P.O. says on the website they think GSC is really just Cherry Pie OGK renamed and popularized in mainstream culture, but its a very successful phenotype of that crossing. I followed this grower in the Bay on another forum and the Cookies are his favorite now, he has platinum and the thin mint. Thin mint is his favorite because the platinum is real heavy. I also heard its Cherry Pie crossed to an unknown OG.

I've grown Herijuana before, its an old crossing of a Kentucky Sativa "Killer New Haven" with a pre soviet Afghan line called Petroleum Headstash. The Herijuana is a potent strain but the taste was very spicy, specifically like liverwurst spices. It was very easy to grow and had no problems outdoors, no pests or mold, very fast maturing it was showing amber in 7 weeks. They crossed Herijuana to Tahoe OG to make Herijuana OG. 

Looks good Jin, I think the OG's were made for Scrog, I'm considering throwing up a trellis netting after week 3. I have bamboo stakes because last attempt with no stakes resulted in top heavy buds hanging upside down.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> The word is still out in my personal opinion of the smoke and comparing the two strains, but he grew out both of these from P.O. and had cured buds from both at the same time and probably put them side by side. I'll let ya know how I think they compare when I get to that point.
> 
> They just got the GSC and the Herijuana OG in. P.O. says on the website they think GSC is really just Cherry Pie OGK renamed and popularized in mainstream culture, but its a very successful phenotype of that crossing. I followed this grower in the Bay on another forum and the Cookies are his favorite now, he has platinum and the thin mint. Thin mint is his favorite because the platinum is real heavy. I also heard its Cherry Pie crossed to an unknown OG.
> 
> ...


Sweet Thanks!! Rep+ 

I want the Thin Mint GCS now im obsessed lol I love Cherry Pie, so if thats the case I am sure it will be bomb and I would be really happy with it. The Herijuana sounds really nice too! You should change your screen name though, you dont seem like a noob LOL Props Bro!

Oh and fuck the bamboo stakes, get tomato cages and throw them on at the beginning of stretch, they work wonders on these strains. Swerve actually is the one who suggested it to me for the Tahoe OG


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 8, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Noob187 said:
> 
> 
> > For sure man, so far so good...
> ...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 8, 2013)

AlohaKid said:


> AzCannaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you're right about the Chem D, because I have going right now I got from MMRC in Sherman Oaks. Dying to run the Herijuana OG, it has always been in my top 3 strains to smoke. Been lookin for a legit cut for awhile!
> ...


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 8, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Sweet Thanks!! Rep+
> 
> I want the Thin Mint GCS now im obsessed lol I love Cherry Pie, so if thats the case I am sure it will be bomb and I would be really happy with it. The Herijuana sounds really nice too! You should change your screen name though, you dont seem like a noob LOL Props Bro!
> 
> Oh and fuck the bamboo stakes, get tomato cages and throw them on at the beginning of stretch, they work wonders on these strains. Swerve actually is the one who suggested it to me for the Tahoe OG


Thanks for the rep, I've been growing for a little over a year and a half, so still technically new. I didn't know you could change your s/n I tried on another forum with no luck.  I guess I could always just create a new account, since I haven't built up rep or made a ton of posts here. 

I have the trellis netting so I'll just go with that this round, I may run with tomato cages in the future though, sea of green style. I don't think there is a way I could use the tomato cage and the trellis, all my plants need support incl Deep Sleep. Couldn't get a tomato cage around that if I tried.  

Bamboo stakes will hold up the lower nugs. It worked last time when used in conjunction with soft garden ties. Overall I was not impressed too much by the Herijuana, I gave it a 7/10 but it was the original strain before the cross to Tahoe. The main problem with it was poor yield and taste, so I imagine the OG will help the taste and reduce some of the paranoia I felt when smoking that herb. It was also a decent pain killer and come down would make you very very tired. 

Here's a shot of Herijuana (not the OG) at 7 weeks, I took her to 60 days but should've chopped at 7. I don't keep track of schedules I mostly just try to read the plants.  She was an outdoor babe, that's why she looks wet.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> Thanks for the rep, I've been growing for a little over a year and a half, so still technically new. I didn't know you could change your s/n I tried on another forum with no luck.  I guess I could always just create a new account, since I haven't built up rep or made a ton of posts here.
> 
> I have the trellis netting so I'll just go with that this round, I may run with tomato cages in the future though, sea of green style. I don't think there is a way I could use the tomato cage and the trellis, all my plants need support incl Deep Sleep. Couldn't get a tomato cage around that if I tried.
> 
> ...


Yeah, them skinny-ass stems and heavy buds are a tough combo. Stakes, string, anything it takes to keep 'em upright. Tomato cages are well-suited as well.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2013)

Check out the power.





Hell yeah.





Who's into growing weed? Me! Me!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking stellar jin....


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 9, 2013)

Bravo Jin!! Always looking like a spread of one of your finely detailed photographed ladies  healthy as race horses.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow Jin can't wait to see how these turn out, your best grow yet that I have seen posted!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 9, 2013)

^ Must concur, lookin flawless so far!!! Nice Work my friend!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking stellar jin....





flowamasta said:


> Bravo Jin!! Always looking like a spread of one of your finely detailed photographed ladies  healthy as race horses.





AlohaKid said:


> Wow Jin can't wait to see how these turn out, your best grow yet that I have seen posted!





AzCannaMan said:


> ^ Must concur, lookin flawless so far!!! Nice Work my friend!


Please, please... you're all too kind. Let's have a look at tonight's update. Flower - Day 5!





Whoo hoo! Woudja lookit that thar canopy? Hot dang!





Rock it!


----------



## kBAKED (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't wait to watch these girls start buddin!


----------



## AlohaKid (Jan 10, 2013)

Ditto! what he said


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2013)

AlohaKid said:


> Ditto! what he said


Tritto!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2013)

Titto?!



Still building my new stainless steel hempy system. Had a hard drive failure and have been dealing with computer hell since 12/21!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 11, 2013)

So, now that you have tried the "KISS" method when it comes to maintaining your reservoir, what are your thoughts? Everything is looking stellar and with only one res change to date, you have saved yourself a lot of hassle and coin for nutes to boot! Bravo!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Titto?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was liking the fact that you're building something cool, not the fact that you've been having computer problems.




^Slanty said:


> So, now that you have tried the "KISS" method when it comes to maintaining your reservoir, what are your thoughts? Everything is looking stellar and with only one res change to date, you have saved yourself a lot of hassle and coin for nutes to boot! Bravo!


Hello, Dear Slanty. Yes, I'm a believer now. It's a total win-win-win. Less money on nutes, less effort, better plants. Wow. Here's how they were lookin' last night on the seventh day of Flower:





Really exploding now.











And these are the whitest roots I've ever grown. I do believe it's because I haven't been changing their water or running the sprayers that frequently. I'll have root photos up later.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like the little one caught up. Look at that. Even Steven.











And look at this. Gorgeous. Do you like marijuana? Oops I said the "m" word.





Check out my radish garden:





Nice. You can almost smell it.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks fantastic as always! Can't wait to see what they look like in a few weeks. Buds galore!  lol what is your nute lineup looking like now a days? Those plants are stupendous. +rep my friend


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2013)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looks fantastic as always! Can't wait to see what they look like in a few weeks. Buds galore!  lol what is your nute lineup looking like now a days? Those plants are stupendous. +rep my friend


Wow, hey. It's been so quiet around here lately, I was wondering when someone was gonna show up. And here I was getting ready to quietly post my latest update without anyone noticing! Lol. Thanks so much, Birdie. Here's how they look at Flower - Day 9.





I'm still using AN. I'm sorry.






Powerful, bro. Powerful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Wow, hey. It's been so quiet around here lately, I was wondering when someone was gonna show up. And here I was getting ready to quietly post my latest update without anyone noticing! Lol. Thanks so much, Birdie. Here's how they look at Flower - Day 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome grow dude.

....and it's okay bro, I use AN too


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jan 13, 2013)

AN s good stuff man, you just need to know how to use it  you've always been a pro in the advance nutrient club lol. No enzyme products, just sensi A+B? Whatever you are doing you are doing it right


----------



## 2easy (Jan 14, 2013)

hey jin want to see my latest incarnation

cinderella 99 bx1 (mosca)

























1 plant



















smells like raspberries. its bloody amazing. makes me hungry being around her


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2013)

2easy said:


> hey jin want to see my latest incarnation
> 
> cinderella 99 bx1 (mosca)
> 
> ...


There you are. That's gonna look great on Green Gurlz.


----------



## HiImNick (Jan 15, 2013)

Things are looking dank as usual in Jin's garden  I hope all is well! It's been a long time... this is what I've been up to  

Btw how is that blog/ezine going? Did that plan ever come to fruition?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

HiImNick said:


> Things are looking dank as usual in Jin's garden  I hope all is well! It's been a long time... this is what I've been up to  View attachment 2481096
> 
> Btw how is that blog/ezine going? Did that plan ever come to fruition?


Hi there. Long time. But not too long to recall that we had a little tiff once long ago. Whatever it was, I apologize. I'm a changed man. That there is some nice looking nuggage. Thanks for kicking in.

Here's how we're looking at Flower - Day 11, Nick. Good to have you back.












Have a look at my radish whips, Rollitup! Cheers! That's for you Aussies and Brits!





I'm gonna whip you with these, RIU. Yeah!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey LJ,
Those roots look amazing. I definitely need to move my res level down. I also need to get a chiller.
How many sprinkler heads are you running?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 16, 2013)

*Im a lil late but my o my are those some sexy cannabis fem nice fucking job jin*B][/B]I


----------



## HiImNick (Jan 16, 2013)

How's your cat doin? Haven't seen him in a while. Mines likes to roll himself in blankets.

No hard feelings Jin! I would be lying if I didn't say that I did my part to fuel the fire, so the apology goes both ways. I'm sowwy. It should always be about this beautiful plant, and that's what I'm about  

Peace, prosperity and -liberty- my bro ^_^


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

NavySEALsVet said:


> *Im a lil late but my o my are those some sexy cannabis fem nice fucking job jin*B][/B]I


You really a Navy Seal? I reserve a special place in my heart for service people.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

HiImNick said:


> View attachment 2482827
> 
> How's your cat doin? Haven't seen him in a while. Mines likes to roll himself in blankets.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Anton is as fat as ever, and he also does that blanket thing!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ,
> Those roots look amazing. I definitely need to move my res level down. I also need to get a chiller.
> How many sprinkler heads are you running?
> Cheers,
> Mo


I'm running a total of eight - four for each plant.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 16, 2013)

Operation Iraqi freedom my man served two tours I'm stationed out here in fort Carson colorado.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 16, 2013)

Anywho subbed can't wait to see the final results lordjin.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hooyah! Navy


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

NavySEALsVet said:


> Operation Iraqi freedom my man served two tours I'm stationed out here in fort Carson colorado.


So what's it like in a legal state?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2013)

those are the heathiest most robust strong roots i have seen. Thank you for getting those shots for us they looked difficult to get.cool chit mon.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those are the heathiest most robust strong roots i have seen. Thank you for getting those shots for us they looked difficult to get.cool chit mon.


Thanks, hunny bunny. That there was only the third attempt. It was during a sprinkle cycle too!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2013)

I think all I can manage is posting these photos, eating this spaghetti, and passing out.





























Good night! Read my blog!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I think all I can manage is posting these photos, eating this spaghetti, and passing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool blog!

I found myself grooving to some 'sweet gurl like you'. good stuff man.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2013)

Sexy. So so sexy. I wanna grow in a cabinet!! 

Do yo miss Tahoe Jin?? i'm bettin thats an understatement!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cool blog!
> 
> I found myself grooving to some 'sweet gurl like you'. good stuff man.


Thanks for reading.




flowamasta said:


> Sexy. So so sexy. I wanna grow in a cabinet!!
> 
> Do yo miss Tahoe Jin?? i'm bettin thats an understatement!


Hey there, FM. Oh boy, do I ever miss it... but not for long. Here's Flower - Day XIII for you. Partially blocked hps shots. Look at the shine on those leaves, mate.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to back grow updates. Now this is a serious grow journal. Miss the old days when I used to talk shit? Lol.





Blocked the hps a bit more this time.





Hey, you know what? I think these just might yield something. An OG that yields? Is this the perfect pheno, PO? Is this that special surprise you had for me? You sly devils.

















This is pretty damned near perfect even by my ridiculous standards.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow she stretched out like a yawning cat. All i can say is "hellooooooooooo nurse" cant wait to see what she can do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

how are things going lordjin? hope all good


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yes... those spears look 1.5-2ft above the screen, yield should be sexy  

So I couldnt stay away for too long :/ - and now that im back i remember what i was missing out on. 
i want every girl on your website to sit on my face..

here is "Georgia Bush" , my George Bush mother that I have been unsuccessfully cloning for a week or two now...




My clones




my upgrade.. idk if yall run 120v or 220-240 but this is going to be a game changer for sure.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 4, 2013)

Check this out Jin, a Forbes article on how drugs should be legalized! 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/artcarden/2012/04/19/lets-be-blunt-its-time-to-end-the-drug-war/


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, all. Sorry I've been away so long. Update coming up.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 5, 2013)

Another one for ya!

In November, MPP was the driving force behind the successful Campaign to Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol ballot initiative in Colorado. Now, the wave of momentum we created in that state has hit the nation's capital.

Today, historic legislation was introduced in Congress to regulate marijuana like alcohol at the federal level!

The Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act (H.R. 499), introduced by U.S. Rep. Jared Polis (D-CO), would end federal marijuana prohibition and let states decide their own marijuana policies without the threat of federal interference. It would also establish a regulatory process similar to the one for alcohol, which is exactly what Colorado is working to set up right now!

In an interview this past December, President Obama referred to the need to reconcile the differences between state and federal marijuana laws. This bill would do just that, by taking marijuana off of the federal list of controlled substances and allowing states to determine their own policies.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2013)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Oh yes... those spears look 1.5-2ft above the screen, yield should be sexy
> 
> So I couldnt stay away for too long :/ - and now that im back i remember what i was missing out on.
> i want every girl on your website to sit on my face..
> ...


Sweet little setup you got there. Nicely done. I once named one of my girls Kate Bush.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Another one for ya!
> 
> In November, MPP was the driving force behind the successful Campaign to Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol ballot initiative in Colorado. Now, the wave of momentum we created in that state has hit the nation's capital.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome, but I'm angry at Mr. Above the Law Droney-pants right now.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how are things going lordjin? hope all good


Things are going well, doctor. Thank you. I hope you've been well as well.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are the buds.

















Thanks for reading GG, everyone. My numbers are solid every day, and I get the feeling you guys have something to do with that.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 5, 2013)

we have to go somewhere to get our daily dose of jin its not a regular thing here anymore haha. nah gg is killing it jin keep up the good work


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 5, 2013)

go to greengurlz.. its also pretty nifty if you can't find a playboy mag  jk - (slap myself with surprised look on face)


----------



## doubletake (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice man those are ganja really start swelling now you got something to really look at when your in there.


Great job man, is odor a real problem for you yet, I have 4 in my closet under a 400 watt no odor control, and is Sunday will be there beginning of 4th week of flower so day 28 
not too bad yet by just wondering if mabey the next week or two I might need to buy one. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2013)

OK Jin - I gotta see these girls in person! When can we get together?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2013)

2easy said:


> we have to go somewhere to get our daily dose of jin its not a regular thing here anymore haha. nah gg is killing it jin keep up the good work


Thanks, but it's not for the easily offended or the weak-stomached that's for sure.



TheGreenHornet said:


> go to greengurlz.. its also pretty nifty if you can't find a playboy mag  jk - (slap myself with surprised look on face)


Some people just get it.



doubletake said:


> Nice man those are ganja really start swelling now you got something to really look at when your in there.
> 
> 
> Great job man, is odor a real problem for you yet, I have 4 in my closet under a 400 watt no odor control, and is Sunday will be there beginning of 4th week of flower so day 28
> not too bad yet by just wondering if mabey the next week or two I might need to buy one. Thanks for any input.


Depends on the strain. What are you growing? Some are smellier than others. Yeah, I don't have to hide my odor, which is a good thing because it just seeps through carbon scrubbers.




Mohican said:


> OK Jin - I gotta see these girls in person! When can we get together?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


You just may, old chap... you just may. I have some very important work to do in the near future that will be keeping me busy (photography related), but as soon as my calendar settles, I figure I'll be a week or more into cure. That's when you want to 'see' them.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2013)

I can almost see the smell hanging in the air.





These are gonna taste nice because all that chlorophyll has been used up.





This round looks like a cross between the first PO Tahoe pheno I grew and the drastically different second one. I think they engineered a smarter Tahoe.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking good jin


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow Jin!!! You just keep gettin better and better don't you!! your small break was just what the doctor ordered 

I think this is the most visually sexy crop i've seen you grow. Much broader leaves than the last Tahoe from what i can remember?! change the nute regime much? 

Going to be a heavy harvest by the looks of those dripping calyxs 

Oh i got this happening outside (Jack X Skunk) she's going on 5 months old now, and fully re-vegged and into her 2nd week of flowering. This pic was about 1 week ago. Been layin low







This is the new Amsterdam Gold X unknown hybrid

same time bout a week ago, she's just starting to take off now.







she looks sad, and has gone through hell, she had mites, white flies and barely a healthy leaf on her, nearly root rotted, so i made a clean cut and re-cloned her and finally after about 4 weeks she's showing promising signs. 1 of her fan leaves has around 10 blades on it!!?? Twas the last of her kind and i had to save her, i wasn't going to go indoors this summer, but last yield wasn't upto my standards and need something new anyway...... Jack Outdoors will be great no matter what from what i can imagine!, already smelling like a fermenting mango!


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 7, 2013)

If I am not mistaken Flowa, Jin has only changed out his res/system once to date for this entire grow! He has finally taken the plunge and took some advice! 

Now if only he would take others advice on topping his plants!  My guess is he would more than likely cut out at least a week worth of veg time if he did!

You would be amazed to see the root growth in a 24 hour period in my UC setup Jin! They are doubling in size, if not more! Me adding just over 200PPM of nutes to my 200PPM water made my plants cry! It was way too much for them, and yet I was running more in my DWC with any other clone of the same age without issues! Up top looks like it had a rough time, but down below, things are shaping up for a stellar round once again! I will be adding 2 other plants to my 2 G13xHaze ones in there now in about a weeks time. I will be adding a GHS Bubba Kush and a BCSeedKing Blueberry to the bud area once these two catch up a bit to the others that I have been vegging for a few weeks longer under my T5's.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 7, 2013)

@ slanty - they're going to want more room pretty quick..


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 7, 2013)

TheGreenHornet said:


> @ slanty - they're going to want more room pretty quick..


Naw... you just wait and see what these roots will do! Those are 18 Gal(or more) Rubbermaids! There is plenty of room for roots! The buckets will be half full or more in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 8, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> If I am not mistaken Flowa, Jin has only changed out his res/system once to date for this entire grow! He has finally taken the plunge and took some advice!
> 
> Now if only he would take others advice on topping his plants!  My guess is he would more than likely cut out at least a week worth of veg time if he did!
> 
> ...


Your roots look great slanty. So you say Jin gets away with only one Res change? How is this possible? That would save me a ton of money on nutrients.  or is this only capable with smaller res? Sorry a little ripped


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 8, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> Naw... you just wait and see what these roots will do! Those are 18 Gal(or more) Rubbermaids! There is plenty of room for roots! The buckets will be half full or more in a couple of weeks!


yea maybe not.. i grow mine pretty big, so they like room, but everyone's got their own strat.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 8, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Wow Jin!!! You just keep gettin better and better don't you!! your small break was just what the doctor ordered
> 
> I think this is the most visually sexy crop i've seen you grow. Much broader leaves than the last Tahoe from what i can remember?! change the nute regime much?
> 
> ...


Hey, there he is. I'm glad you finally came back.

Funny story. I didn't change anything other than NOT doing weekly flushes and nute swaps. Leaving the roots alone like this produced one of my best veg periods on record, but it's not ideal in the first few weeks of bloom when the plants are at their hungriest. 

So I figure with my particular setup, I can get away with not changing the water throughout veg, but I'll be changing it once or twice throughout the bloom cycle. Three water changes for the entire grow is still not too bad, huh Slanty?

Oh, your plants look great again. And you have the patience of a saint.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 8, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> If I am not mistaken Flowa, Jin has only changed out his res/system once to date for this entire grow! He has finally taken the plunge and took some advice!
> 
> Now if only he would take others advice on topping his plants!  My guess is he would more than likely cut out at least a week worth of veg time if he did!
> 
> ...


I'm cutting next time for sure. Sorry for waiting so long to take good advice, everyone.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 8, 2013)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Your roots look great slanty. So you say Jin gets away with only one Res change? How is this possible? That would save me a ton of money on nutrients.  or is this only capable with smaller res? Sorry a little ripped


If everything is in check in your system, you should not ever need to do regular reservoir changes! I do one change out about 1 1/2 weeks into flower. Unless I run into any issues, that is the only one I ever do! I top up my water every day or 2nd day.(adding several gallons back) Usually on the 2nd to 3rd top up I add back some nutes to the happy level. Simple as that! All those res changes are a pita! My system holds roughly 160L-180L so I try to minimize the change outs!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## NEONKINEBUDZ (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking good man...makes the mouth water...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

damn! that's beautiful


----------



## lordjin (Feb 9, 2013)

NEONKINEBUDZ said:


> Looking good man...makes the mouth water...


It's starting to make my eyes water.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn! that's beautiful


Peace, brah.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2013)

Picked up a 1K system with an HPS bulb. Need to get an MH bulb and pop a seed!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Picked up a 1K system with an HPS bulb. Need to get an MH bulb and pop a seed!


No more big HPS in the sky huh Mo? Fuck a Seed Man!!! Head up to PO and grab some Girl Scout Cookies or Hero-juana OG or somethin _killl_


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2013)

Do they have the real GSC? Maybe I will visit after the L. A. Cup.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Do they have the real GSC? Maybe I will visit after the L. A. Cup.


If anyone does I would trust that it's them. They claim it's the real deal, good enough for me. I went to the LA cup last year, it was a LOT of fun dude!

I've been wantin to head over and grab both GSC and Hero OG from them


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> If anyone does I would trust that it's them. They claim it's the real deal, good enough for me. I went to the LA cup last year, it was a LOT of fun dude!
> 
> I've been wantin to head over and grab both GSC and Hero OG from them


I know little to nothing about Girl Scout Cookies. What's the back story on that?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is some background:



> A (genius!) blend of Durban Poison, OG Kush, and Granddaddy Purple.
> Known for its dense, resinous, purple, green, and orange flowers and its one of a kind sweet, spicy, and savory scent. Mmmmm!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2013)

A little more info:



> Classification: Indica-dominant
> Parents: OG Kush x Durban Poison x Cherry Kush
> Growing Environment: Indoor/outdoor
> Garden Skills: Intermediate
> ...


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lookin good there jin.... im thinking about going to LA cup but not till sunday have plans already saturday... you guys have any input wheter i should buy my tickets now? any info would be great--- sorry jin didnt mean to hijack your incredible thread...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 10, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I know little to nothing about Girl Scout Cookies. What's the back story on that?


This is direct from PO. 

_*Girl Scout Cookies* &#8211; What is possibly the most requested strain this year, partially because of such a tight grip kept by breeders and growers alike to maintain its rarity, the Girl Scout Cookies, a cross between the Cherry Pie and an unknown OG, is finally ready for release. From the information we&#8217;ve gathered GSC has been around for quite a while longer than is assumed under its original name Cherry Pie OGK. The resurfacing of old strains under new names is not something new to the MMJ community but this one in particular has had much larger success due to the specific phenotype of the strain and a combination of word of mouth with mainstream advertising. Though we caution that our patients keep in mind that there are multiple varieties of Girl Scout Cookies with dozens of breeders claiming separate information as to what the real GSC may be, we trust this is the original GSC phenotype that became the phenomenon it is now from the combined efforts of our most trusted breeders to verify its integrity. _


----------



## doubletake (Feb 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Do they have the real GSC? Maybe I will visit after the L. A. Cup.


Is the l.a cup hemp con? I'm from dago and have been seeing sins for it and was wondering if it would be worth going to?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Feb 10, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> This is direct from PO.
> 
> _*Girl Scout Cookies* &#8211; What is possibly the most requested strain this year, partially because of such a tight grip kept by breeders and growers alike to maintain its rarity, the Girl Scout Cookies, a cross between the Cherry Pie and an unknown OG, is finally ready for release. From the information we&#8217;ve gathered GSC has been around for quite a while longer than is assumed under its original name Cherry Pie OGK. The resurfacing of old strains under new names is not something new to the MMJ community but this one in particular has had much larger success due to the specific phenotype of the strain and a combination of word of mouth with mainstream advertising. Though we caution that our patients keep in mind that there are multiple varieties of Girl Scout Cookies with dozens of breeders claiming separate information as to what the real GSC may be, we trust this is the original GSC phenotype that became the phenomenon it is now from the combined efforts of our most trusted breeders to verify its integrity. _


GSC is amazing. Once I fill my room with them I will post pictures on green gurlz as well as your thread Jin. 

@azcannaman do you know or happen to know anything on "Animal cookies?"


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> This is direct from PO.
> 
> _*Girl Scout Cookies* &#8211; What is possibly the most requested strain this year, partially because of such a tight grip kept by breeders and growers alike to maintain its rarity, the Girl Scout Cookies, a cross between the Cherry Pie and an unknown OG, is finally ready for release. From the information we&#8217;ve gathered GSC has been around for quite a while longer than is assumed under its original name Cherry Pie OGK. The resurfacing of old strains under new names is not something new to the MMJ community but this one in particular has had much larger success due to the specific phenotype of the strain and a combination of word of mouth with mainstream advertising. Though we caution that our patients keep in mind that there are multiple varieties of Girl Scout Cookies with dozens of breeders claiming separate information as to what the real GSC may be, we trust this is the original GSC phenotype that became the phenomenon it is now from the combined efforts of our most trusted breeders to verify its integrity. _


Oh, I've seen Cherry Pie OG Kush. So that's it, huh? Interesting.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2013)

jojo2002 said:


> Lookin good there jin.... im thinking about going to LA cup but not till sunday have plans already saturday... you guys have any input wheter i should buy my tickets now? any info would be great--- sorry jin didnt mean to hijack your incredible thread...


Hi, jojo. Long time. Don't be silly about "hijacking." I think this thread became sort of an open forum a while back ago.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Jin,
You going to the cup?
http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/8171
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin,
> You going to the cup?
> http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/8171
> Cheers,
> Mo


Only if that cup involves two girls. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2013)

Did they get Dorner?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like it. I will bring some of my ladies


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Looks like it. I will bring some of my ladies


Yeah, I gotta check out one of them cannabis events at some point. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 13, 2013)

i see lots of highness your near future..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2013)

You should go - it's in friggen Glendale for God's sake! Perfect place to meet


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 13, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Is the l.a cup hemp con? I'm from dago and have been seeing sins for it and was wondering if it would be worth going to?


It's fucking suck dude, go! I think it would be worth a 6hour drive easily, your a lot closer than I am


----------



## Noob187 (Feb 13, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Did they get Dorner?


looks great jin  your pics do her good justice, mine are smelling amazing right now, smellier than the deep sleep


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> looks great jin  your pics do her good justice, mine are smelling amazing right now, smellier than the deep sleep


Thanks. What are you growing again? Are you growing Tahoe as well? Sorry if you already told me. Y'know how it is... lol. Here's how it looks at day 41. Thought this picture might look good on Rollitup.







Edit:
Oh yeah, bro. The smell is effin' killing me softly with its song.


----------



## Noob187 (Feb 14, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. What are you growing again? Are you growing Tahoe as well? Sorry if you already told me. Y'know how it is... lol. Here's how it looks at day 41. Thought this picture might look good on Rollitup.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh yeah, bro. The smell is effin' killing me softly with its song.


ya im growin out the same tahoe cut just out of soil, got about 2-3 weeks left on the first one i threw in 12/12. smelliest plant ive grown so far  

heres a pic of her @ 5 weeks, my recent photos are not so great because my good hand is out of service.  







hey @ bird g i heard that animal is supposed to be GSC x Fire OG


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking good Jin and the rest of the Rollitup crew. Keep up the awesome jobs my fellow green thumbs.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2013)

Frosty as ever Ice Man!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> ya im growin out the same tahoe cut just out of soil, got about 2-3 weeks left on the first one i threw in 12/12. smelliest plant ive grown so far
> 
> heres a pic of her @ 5 weeks, my recent photos are not so great because my good hand is out of service.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah... that's the real shit alright. Nicely done.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2013)

happy valentines day sweetheart. i love you! your girlz looking spot on !


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy valentines day sweetheart. i love you! your girlz looking spot on !


Hey, you look a lot like Chuck Bukowski. Here they are at day 42.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2013)

Fire and Ice - perfect timing - listening to Pat Benatar Live on vinyl  

Soaring on Bubblegum Mulanje

Edit 1:

I just sampled some of the Bubblegum. 2 months in a jar - still sticky, thick rich smoke, smiley buzz, only started one tangent project and only laughed uncontrollably once 

Edit 2:

Hey Doc - you look like Danny Partridge! Are you going to the San Berdu Cup? hehe


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Fire and Ice - perfect timing - listening to Pat Benatar Live on vinyl
> 
> Soaring on Bubblegum Mulanje
> 
> ...


You know your weed... and your music.
[video=youtube;dsKCU5ll3D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKCU5ll3D0[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> ya im growin out the same tahoe cut just out of soil, got about 2-3 weeks left on the first one i threw in 12/12. smelliest plant ive grown so far
> 
> heres a pic of her @ 5 weeks, my recent photos are not so great because my good hand is out of service.
> 
> ...


Hey!! I also agree! That is some splendid work right there!! Amazing to see the difference some good ol fasioned soil can do!  

Is it just the pic, or do my eyes tell me there is quite alot ripened (amber) trichs on those leaves!? I guess it could be some sort of camera glare perhaps?? High levels of UV penetration? either way, i don't think thats a bad shot at all! Not a pinch of tip burn by the looks of that! and a hard task to accomplish with soil i'm sure!! I'm sooooo gonna get me some Tahoe beans down here to Auz  People are gonna need nappies ( or diapers as you Americanas say  )cause that wets my pants!!

And jin.............







Beautiful. Its like i've opend a web page to a treasure chest I'D LIKE TO OPEN!!  looks like sprinkled gold sugar...... EVERYWHERE. SPLENDID.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2013)

i can not believe ya'll listen to Pat Benatar. EWWWWW! please tell me its only a joke or i iwll have to remove you from my friends list.LOL! only jokin..
i wanst plannin goin to the the san berdu cup but maybe i should. i need to get away for a weekend.oh shit its this weekend isnt it. i just figured out its only 6 hours drive..cool they moved it to san bern it cuts an hour off my drive time. yeah im going it will be a blast. .i got my tix for the denver cannabis cup and my tix for the cypress hill concert at red rocks ...all 4-20-2013.
are you going / yoouz got to goezzz.. its going to so much fun. LEGAL!! legal smoke room and all. its going to be the bomb babys.
The trichome coverage on you flowers jin babe is quite impressive. i want to lick them all up.
have a nice weekend everyone.catch up with you all at the cup this weekend!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i can not believe ya'll listen to Pat Benatar. EWWWWW! please tell me its only a joke or i iwll have to remove you from my friends list.LOL! only jokin..
> i wanst plannin goin to the the san berdu cup but maybe i should. i need to get away for a weekend.oh shit its this weekend isnt it. i just figured out its only 6 hours drive..cool they moved it to san bern it cuts an hour off my drive time. yeah im going it will be a blast. .i got my tix for the denver cannabis cup and my tix for the cypress hill concert at red rocks ...all 4-20-2013.
> are you going / yoouz got to goezzz.. its going to so much fun. LEGAL!! legal smoke room and all. its going to be the bomb babys.
> The trichome coverage on you flowers jin babe is quite impressive. i want to lick them all up.
> have a nice weekend everyone.catch up with you all at the cup this weekend!


I do like Pat Benatar. I also like Heart and some Fleetwood Mac. I don't care for Joan Jett.


----------



## Noob187 (Feb 15, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Oh yeah... that's the real shit alright. Nicely done.


thanks jin, yours are looking real nice as well 


flowamasta said:


> Hey!! I also agree! That is some splendid work right there!! Amazing to see the difference some good ol fasioned soil can do!
> 
> Is it just the pic, or do my eyes tell me there is quite alot ripened (amber) trichs on those leaves!? I guess it could be some sort of camera glare perhaps?? High levels of UV penetration? either way, i don't think thats a bad shot at all! Not a pinch of tip burn by the looks of that! and a hard task to accomplish with soil i'm sure!! I'm sooooo gonna get me some Tahoe beans down here to Auz  People are gonna need nappies ( or diapers as you Americanas say  )cause that wets my pants!!
> 
> ...


thanks 

the leafs have been triched up since it stopped stretching so i wouldnt doubt it im runnin a 600w in an air cooled hood. i get much more uv in the sun 

tahoe is good, i saw the gdp company made a cross with it, i dont know the odds of finding a keeper but im guessing fairly high


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Hey!! I also agree! That is some splendid work right there!! Amazing to see the difference some good ol fasioned soil can do!
> 
> Is it just the pic, or do my eyes tell me there is quite alot ripened (amber) trichs on those leaves!? I guess it could be some sort of camera glare perhaps?? High levels of UV penetration? either way, i don't think thats a bad shot at all! Not a pinch of tip burn by the looks of that! and a hard task to accomplish with soil i'm sure!! I'm sooooo gonna get me some Tahoe beans down here to Auz  People are gonna need nappies ( or diapers as you Americanas say  )cause that wets my pants!!
> 
> ...


Cheers, mate. This one's for you. Flower - Day 44.
























Edit: As fucking impressive as Louie XIII was in sheer nug size, I think the smaller, tighter nugs of the Tahoe represent a purer OG form.







With this direct comparison, it's clear to me that Louie was bred to have bigger buds... but to me, bigger buds mean some kind of genetic deviation from pure OG.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

How do I talk to you on GG?


----------



## 2easy (Feb 21, 2013)

i dont know jin that louie looks oh so tasty right there in that pic. yum yum yum yum yum.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

thebeef said:


> nice plants..what camera you using? for some reason my razr doesnt want to focus when im taking bud shots..i hope somethings not wrong with it


This is the camera I use. It's one of the first digital cameras released by Nikon about 13-15 years ago. What's a razr?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How do I talk to you on GG?


I used to have a mini-forum installed, but no one was participating so I took it down.

I guess leaving comments on posts? But that's not what you're talking about. You can always email "the webmaster." lordjin at GreenGurlz dot com.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

thebeef said:


> an android phone. it has a 6mp camera, but i dont get why its not working well


Ah. Those damned phones claiming to be cameras. They're not. Your cell phone camera just doesn't have the lens power to focus on small objects up close (no macro function). If you want quality bud shots, get yourself a good used point-and-shoot. Probably can get yourself above 10mp these days for under $100.00.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

Those 'striped' calyxes are beautiful, yeah?


----------



## 2easy (Feb 22, 2013)

i didnt know you had a mini forum. i would have been onto that had i known.

i miss the way this thread used to move. making comments on posts is too much work


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree - I miss your sage advice and thought provoking conversations. Just add a mini RIU to GG. We can post our grows and chat  I have a 1K system now and I will need your help taming this beast. I also got this:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 22, 2013)

Quick post from a Jin protege .. with a few minor mods to the system dynamics. Not bad for a 600 !


Yes .. it was a Very Happy V Day !


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow Robert! Got more pics and description of your setup? You definitely pulled off a spectacular grow!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Quick post from a Jin protege .. with a few minor mods to the system dynamics. Not bad for a 600 !
> View attachment 2537282View attachment 2537283
> 
> Yes .. it was a Very Happy V Day !


Beautiful work. And I know you're a Libertarian, so take me with a grain of salt at Green Gurlz. Peace.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I agree - I miss your sage advice and thought provoking conversations. Just add a mini RIU to GG. We can post our grows and chat  I have a 1K system now and I will need your help taming this beast. I also got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus OG Kush? Hells OG x JTR? Subcool?

Interesting to say the least. I'll put the forum back up at GG this weekend.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

2easy said:


> i didnt know you had a mini forum. i would have been onto that had i known.
> 
> i miss the way this thread used to move. making comments on posts is too much work


Sorry. I had to make it hard because the spammers are relentless. I'll put the forum back up so you guys can rip me a new one for my extreme views.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 22, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Those 'striped' calyxes are beautiful, yeah?


So nice man. I thought I can grow some og, but dude those r something special. Nice job.


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 22, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Beautiful work. And I know you're a Libertarian, so take me with a grain of salt at Green Gurlz. Peace.


Green Gurlz is ur spot .. much respect ! No Salt please .. LoL If everyone would just toke'a little more .. there'd be less stress !! You're do'n a good job educating the masses ... and for that .. you'll be eternally karma positive. Keep um lit Jin !!

Here's for more positive vibrations .. MON !


----------



## lordjin (Feb 22, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> So nice man. I thought I can grow some og, but dude those r something special. Nice job.


Hi. Thank you. But really, I can't take all the credit. Progressive really laid a doozy on me this time. Disease-free. And they gave this to me for free.


Robert4budz said:


> Green Gurlz is ur spot .. much respect ! No Salt please .. LoL If everyone would just toke'a little more .. there'd be less stress !! You're do'n a good job educating the masses ... and for that .. you'll be eternally karma positive. Keep um lit Jin !!
> 
> Here's for more positive vibrations .. MON !
> View attachment 2537678


Thanks, R4B. I'm gonna have to watch out for what you've done with my concept. Those latest photos from you were quite impressive. Here's tonight's Green Gurlz / RIU simultaneous update for you at day 49.

















And definitely one of my favorite shots tonight...





Trichomes, crystals, resin ooze... you name it, we got it.





Love not hate.





Peace not war. 





And good growing.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2013)

Just found my 73 micron Ice Water Extract from the Malawi. Lips are numb 

Hells OG = Hell's Angels Cut :0


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Wow Robert! Got more pics and description of your setup? You definitely pulled off a spectacular grow!


Don't wanna jack Jin's thread. Same principal set up ... it's SICK ! Rez temp is key tho ..

I'll give some updates as the cure is on. Think I've got to get back on the Pineapple Express for now tho ... soooo smooooth & fruity !


----------



## lordjin (Feb 23, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Don't wanna jack Jin's thread. Same principal set up ... it's SICK ! Rez temp is key tho ..
> 
> I'll give some updates as the cure is on. Think I've got to get back on the Pineapple Express for now tho ... soooo smooooth & fruity !


Dude, my thread is your thread. I wanna see your pix and info in greater detail, too. Maybe *I* can learn something.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 24, 2013)

KICK-ASS.
























I think this pretty much establishes Progressive Options as the shit. And no, I don't work for them - they work for me.






edit:
Big, big shout out to Progressive Options for working so hard to supply their patients with quality genetics.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2013)

quality , nice thick dense buds with tons of sugary frost. very nice work. how much longer till the flush and chop?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 25, 2013)

lordjin said:


> KICK-ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Moly!!! I was going to say you outdone yourself, But really, as always you master each grow. To come out with this i would say clearly this is your sexiest grow yet. Look at them chunky balls of goodliness  THAT IS RESIN AND CHUNK TO THE MAX. Quality. Quality.......... almost disbelief..... you know how to really show how its done man don't ya. Enjoy every minute, and every breath


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 25, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Dude, my thread is your thread. I wanna see your pix and info in greater detail, too. Maybe *I* can learn something.


Ok. Need to up my photog game for ur thread tho ! Here's some candy for thought .. Next batch on tap for Spring Break !! Frosty Peaks .. 


The bowl is pretreated pellets soaked in Hy's Tea .. cuts 1-2 wks off veg as the starts EXPLODE ! As you've taught me .. what's on top .. is only as good as what's on bottom. This is my theory for Stephy too ! LoL


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 25, 2013)

lordjin said:


> KICK-ASS.


Oopah gundam JIN style ! Kill'n it bro ...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> quality , nice thick dense buds with tons of sugary frost. very nice work. how much longer till the flush and chop?


Thanks, hun. This is the final week. I'm letting the PPM draw down now and wont' be injecting anymore throughout this last week. Saturday chop.



flowamasta said:


> Holy Moly!!! I was going to say you outdone yourself, But really, as always you master each grow. To come out with this i would say clearly this is your sexiest grow yet. Look at them chunky balls of goodliness  THAT IS RESIN AND CHUNK TO THE MAX. Quality. Quality.......... almost disbelief..... you know how to really show how its done man don't ya. Enjoy every minute, and every breath


You nutter. Comments like that from you make it all worth it.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 25, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Oopah gundam JIN style ! Kill'n it bro ...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 26, 2013)

Selective editing of my journal, mods? Why don't you just ban me?

edit:
Oh, wait. I did make fun of you at Green Gurlz, didn't I, RIU? Why so butt hurt? I make fun of everyone.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Jin - I am sorry I have not posted on GG yet. I am not a big fan of signing up for stuff. I will try and get over it!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin - I am sorry I have not posted on GG yet. I am not a big fan of signing up for stuff. I will try and get over it!


Oh, come on. People who never even knew of me on Rollitup have already registered... with their real names and email addresses no less! Lol.


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 27, 2013)

Tried posting a reply to your "more info" request there .. even Registered . .but site keep asking for some captchka math problem thing that wasn't on page to complete. Tech issue ? or operator error ? .. (very possible since I can't get off the Express .. it's just tooo sweet !)

 Smoke report 2wks: Draw is smooth .. expands just right .. exhale is like a fruity mango Rose .. fragrant, tasty, euphoric. First thot .. that's good stuff, curing right. Within 10 mins U know it's quality. I let it go just a tad longer than last time to put some punch into it .. yup .. it worked. 1st hr is amazingly mind active .. 2nd to 3rd is just stoked on life. No headaches, throat burns, foggy head, or complaints on bouquet.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 27, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin - I am sorry I have not posted on GG yet. I am not a big fan of signing up for stuff. I will try and get over it!


LOL - and it's a pain in the ass because Jin moves so damn fast, if I want to see if he responded to my comment I have to scroll & scroll.... I signed up right in the beginning, but now it dosen't reckognize me? I'm easily annoyed by shit like that, so I haven't signed up again...yet...lol Stonerness at it's best... 



lordjin said:


> Oh, come on. People who never even knew of me on Rollitup have already registered... with their real names and email addresses no less! Lol.


Yes.... People with nothing to hide Jin! UNLIKE Mo and I and probably most others on here. Hell maybe your a cop and tracking me through my IP address and already have my full name, address, etc. If so have fun wasting your time piggy, fully compliant AZ caregiver here LOL

But if I actually thought that was the case I sure as shit would _never_ go to GG and would _not_ be posting in your thread. Hell I've wondered if RIU itself isn't some government agency's website anyway. (think DEA, FBI, Etc) I mean, why _wouldn't_ it be? But again, fuck off piggy's - permits and whatnot (on a state level at least)


----------



## lordjin (Feb 27, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> LOL - and it's a pain in the ass because Jin moves so damn fast, if I want to see if he responded to my comment I have to scroll & scroll.... I signed up right in the beginning, but now it dosen't reckognize me? I'm easily annoyed by shit like that, so I haven't signed up again...yet...lol Stonerness at it's best...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! And I was so close to nailing all of you! Damn!

How did you figure me out? Actually I'm not a cop, but my mom works for Homeland security. So yes, my mom is a federal law-enforcement officer - has been for almost as long as I've been alive. I gotta tell ya, it does come with its perks.

And yes, Rollitup cooperates without Rollitup even knowing that they're cooperating... BOO!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 27, 2013)

lordjin said:


> LOL! And I was so close to nailing all of you! Damn!
> 
> How did you figure me out? Actually I'm not a cop, but my mom works for Homeland security. So yes, my mom is a federal law-enforcement officer - has been for almost as long as I've been alive. I gotta tell ya, it does come with its perks.
> 
> And yes, Rollitup cooperates without Rollitup even knowing that they're cooperating... BOO!


HAHAHAHA Love your sense of humor Jin!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn sativa has me soooo paranoid - don't do that to me! Now I must run back to my off-the-grid underground bunker and hide


----------



## lordjin (Feb 27, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> HAHAHAHA Love your sense of humor Jin!





Mohican said:


> Damn sativa has me soooo paranoid - don't do that to me! Now I must run back to my off-the-grid underground bunker and hide


Just testing you guys. Thanks for keeping the faith.


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 27, 2013)

Yo Mo an Az ... u need to cross ur strains w mine cause the paranoia is tooo strong u 2 ! Bwaahahaha. 

Let's see .. Jin a cop ?? Post's grade AAA nudies (sure the sarge wud approve) ... can grow some serious CRIP OG (must'a learned from all his busts') ... then post's about it to entrap us all (that'll stand up  in an un-just court) .. all so he can admit it and blow the whole op.

Sounds like a version of a weed movie I saw ... Pineapple Express ...  you ever get de ja vu ? or is that just memory loss ? Aw screw it .. 

Flick Flick goes my bic ..


----------



## lordjin (Feb 27, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Yo Mo an Az ... u need to cross ur strains w mine cause the paranoia is tooo strong u 2 ! Bwaahahaha.
> 
> Let's see .. Jin a cop ?? Post's grade AAA nudies (sure the sarge wud approve) ... can grow some serious CRIP OG (must'a learned from all his busts') ... then post's about it to entrap us all (that'll stand up  in an un-just court) .. all so he can admit it and blow the whole op.
> 
> ...


Damn, I could never put one over on this guy. Peace.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2013)

When are we having our trim party? I need to share some Malawi IWE with Jin Popo :')


----------



## lordjin (Feb 27, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Tried posting a reply to your "more info" request there .. even Registered . .but site keep asking for some captchka math problem thing that wasn't on page to complete. Tech issue ? or operator error ? .. (very possible since I can't get off the Express .. it's just tooo sweet !)
> 
> Smoke report 2wks: Draw is smooth .. expands just right .. exhale is like a fruity mango Rose .. fragrant, tasty, euphoric. First thot .. that's good stuff, curing right. Within 10 mins U know it's quality. I let it go just a tad longer than last time to put some punch into it .. yup .. it worked. 1st hr is amazingly mind active .. 2nd to 3rd is just stoked on life. No headaches, throat burns, foggy head, or complaints on bouquet.


Is that stupid catpcha causing problems? Maybe I should try another plugin.

Nice smoke report, btw. What strain is it again? Your description sounds right up my alley. Nice.


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 27, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Is that stupid catpcha causing problems? Maybe I should try another plugin.
> 
> Nice smoke report, btw. What strain is it again? Your description sounds right up my alley. Nice.



Perfect Purple Pineapple Express 
Trainwreck x Maui Wowwie .. and that about describes it. Take'n a wild tropical ride .. scream'n weeeeeee the whole way !  It's a perfect daytime med.

Next on tap .. Blackberry Kush and Blue Cheese for some indie nite time formula !


----------



## lordjin (Feb 27, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> View attachment 2545569
> Perfect Purple Pineapple Express
> Trainwreck x Maui Wowwie .. and that about describes it. Take'n a wild tropical ride .. scream'n weeeeeee the whole way !  It's a perfect daytime med.
> 
> Next on tap .. Blackberry Kush and Blue Cheese for some indie nite time formula !


Hey, man. This is really nice. And I'd love to see some BB Kush done right. I tried it once and fucked it up.






And proving once again that no one does it better than the feds, here's Flower - Day 54.





Keep growing, kids... and always watch your back.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> When are we having our trim party? I need to share some Malawi IWE with Jin Popo :')


Wow, I think I got the wrong idea with 'trim party.' Gutter mind! Gutter mind!


----------



## Robert4budz (Feb 28, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Hey, man. This is really nice. And I'd love to see some BB Kush done right. I tried it once and fucked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay copp'ah .. see .. you got me. I gotta seed cross w sum BB .. maybe you could arrange to hook me up some crime lab PO gear eh ? I'll put it in the hopp'ah for the next round ...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 28, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Okay copp'ah .. see .. you got me. I gotta seed cross w sum BB .. maybe you could arrange to hook me up some crime lab PO gear eh ? I'll put it in the hopp'ah for the next round ...


That's sounds interesting. PO does have a lot of stuff other than OG. Purple stuff too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2013)

i forgot my log in to gg. yeah i wonder about riu too. especially after the k9 came through my apt. i have my AZ mj card but not a mj safe apt.the fuckers made me sign a no grow clause when i moved in . now in tucson with the new dispensarys opening up they say you cant grow within 25 miles of a dispensary! a sick monopoly where the dispenary owners instead of helpin the sick are evil greedy fuckers who are creating fear for those who need to grow within the limits. They are selling overpriced shit meds and im sure will be working , or already work with the pigs, to make sure patients remain compliant. In a local mj forum they are already reporting raids on unsuspecting patients. could be just scare tactics but afterwhat i expereinced it wouldnt surprise me .
Have fun with your harvest tomorrow jin baby! man this grow went by fast. Beautiful work as always. Have a terrific weekend. xox ambz


----------



## lordjin (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i forgot my log in to gg. yeah i wonder about riu too. especially after the k9 came through my apt. i have my AZ mj card but not a mj safe apt.the fuckers made me sign a no grow clause when i moved in . now in tucson with the new dispensarys opening up they say you cant grow within 25 miles of a dispensary! a sick monopoly where the dispenary owners instead of helpin the sick are evil greedy fuckers who are creating fear for those who need to grow within the limits. They are selling overpriced shit meds and im sure will be working , or already work with the pigs, to make sure patients remain compliant. In a local mj forum they are already reporting raids on unsuspecting patients. could be just scare tactics but afterwhat i expereinced it wouldnt surprise me .
> Have fun with your harvest tomorrow jin baby! man this grow went by fast. Beautiful work as always. Have a terrific weekend. xox ambz


Really. That happened to you, huh? And that bullshit is going on with the dispensaries in AZ, huh? Wow and wow. Fucking bullshit I tell you. Absolutely. Dispensaries trying to hurt patients who don't want their overpriced low-quality shit is fucking stomach-turning. Where's the compassion in that? There is none. It's greed plain and simple. I've been saying all along that these 'compassionate care dispensaries' are nothing more than semi-legal drug-dealers who are out to make a buck and nothing else. Okay, okay, some might be run by decent folks, but I would say a lot if not most are run by shady scumbags who were drug-dealers before the law passed. Same in Cali, same in AZ, same in any other medical state.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish there was a hippie web site for finding the good dispensaries. I have an overage I would like to donate to cancer and aids patients.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I wish there was a hippie web site for finding the good dispensaries. I have an overage I would like to donate to cancer and aids patients.


I'm sure there are good ways for you to go about that. I would try some 420-friendly non-profit cancer/aids organizations. Kinda' broad and vague, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I wish there was a hippie web site for finding the good dispensaries. I have an overage I would like to donate to cancer and aids patients.


You are a good man. If you have a med license. I would ask one of the guys at the med shops how you can go about that. I they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 1, 2013)

inhaleindica said:


> You are a good man. If you have a med license. I would ask one of the guys at the med shops how you can go about that. I they might be able to point you in the right direction.


But make sure it's a shop you like and likes you!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2013)

OK - I signed up and signed in to GG but I do not see how to talk to you. I tried leaving a comment but it said I did not fill out the captcha or some such thing. 

Help me Obi Jin Kenobi - your my only toke!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> OK - I signed up and signed in to GG but I do not see how to talk to you. I tried leaving a comment but it said I did not fill out the captcha or some such thing.
> 
> Help me Obi Jin Kenobi - your my only toke!


I'll try another captcha plugin. That one is clearly fucked up. Sometimes it won't even let _*me*_ log in. Lol.

BTW: Dig that new avatar. Playing around with lens flare? Look who's the photographer now.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 1, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Really. That happened to you, huh? And that bullshit is going on with the dispensaries in AZ, huh? Wow and wow. Fucking bullshit I tell you. Absolutely. Dispensaries trying to hurt patients who don't want their overpriced low-quality shit is fucking stomach-turning. Where's the compassion in that? There is none. It's greed plain and simple. I've been saying all along that these 'compassionate care dispensaries' are nothing more than semi-legal drug-dealers who are out to make a buck and nothing else. Okay, okay, some might be run by decent folks, but I would say a lot if not most are run by shady scumbags who were drug-dealers before the law passed. Same in Cali, same in AZ, same in any other medical state.


I think it's important to remember the dispancary owners did not write the law and have no say in this. I wouldnt say they all will have shit meds, if I can ever get through all the fucking red tape maybe the cannaman will have one... and I resent that Scumbag remark Jin, mine would feature Tahoe OG, Chem D and if up and running many other PO genetics, my strategy will be to blow every other dispencsary out of the water with my superior cali meds, grown in AZ of course! So not all of us will have "shit meds" and run it like "Scumbags" and if it were up to be I would abolish the stupid 25 mile rule. So dont call me greedy either, it think it's fucked and unconstitutional, and now I will get off my soapbox hahaha 


Peace - AzCannaMan


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, not bad for a $100 camera! Let me know when GG is ready for some tophat Mohican. I willbe at LAX in the afternoon tomorrow. Want to get together? 

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 1, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> I think it's important to remember the dispancary owners did not write the law and have no say in this. I wouldnt say they all will have shit meds, if I can ever get through all the fucking red tape maybe the cannaman will have one... and I resent that Scumbag remark Jin, mine would feature Tahoe OG, Chem D and if up and running many other PO genetics, my strategy will be to blow every other dispencsary out of the water with my superior cali meds, grown in AZ of course! So not all of us will have "shit meds" and run it like "Scumbags" and if it were up to be I would abolish the stupid 25 mile rule. So dont call me greedy either, it think it's fucked and unconstitutional, and now I will get off my soapbox hahaha
> 
> 
> Peace - AzCannaMan


Touche. So I guess I can count you among the few who are good folks? Of course. Hey, man. I want to see your Cali meds in AZ vision come to life more than anyone here (except you). You can count on me to assist in any way I can.



Mohican said:


> Thanks, not bad for a $100 camera! Let me know when GG is ready for some tophat Mohican. I willbe at LAX in the afternoon tomorrow. Want to get together?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Not bad at all. And GG is always ready for tophat Mohican. I would love to, but I'll be a little busy tomorrow cutting these down.


----------



## frotastic (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Jin! Your tahoe looks so nice, and only 8 weeks and it already looks done...your system is awesome

Here's pics of my stuff, started flowering around the same time as yours. I'm growing seeds I got from PO a while ago, larry og. I think they were seeds made by the guys at PO using their clones, 44 seed company I think? Anyways I never grew seeds before and I'm pretty happy with these. They're in soil/perlite under 400 watts, 54 days


I just have a shitty point and shoot digital camera, from 2005 or something, but I played around with blocking the flash with my finger and got a cool pic of the lower nugs in the dark hours:


----------



## 2easy (Mar 2, 2013)

man i love those pink trichs


----------



## lordjin (Mar 2, 2013)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin! Your tahoe looks so nice, and only 8 weeks and it already looks done...your system is awesome
> 
> Here's pics of my stuff, started flowering around the same time as yours. I'm growing seeds I got from PO a while ago, larry og. I think they were seeds made by the guys at PO using their clones, 44 seed company I think? Anyways I never grew seeds before and I'm pretty happy with these. They're in soil/perlite under 400 watts, 54 days
> View attachment 2549319
> ...


Thanks, Fro. Nice to see you again.

Yeah, I saw something at the PO site about seeds. They mentioned that they had Tahoe x Larry OG in seed form. Is that what you're growing? It's beautiful. Goin' up on GG.


----------



## frotastic (Mar 2, 2013)

No tahoe (unfortunately), I got these seeds over a year ago...it was labelled as larry og S1. does anyone know what this means? I thought it meant first generation but I'm especially confused when it's from clone-only type genetics. Is it just larry pollen with a larry clone, and where does larry pollen come from, unless it was just cali connection repackaged/renamed. The two seeds I grew this time have slightly different characteristics but they both look like og. and they're just as frosty as when I grew tahoe clones from PO...although those clones had broad mites and then powdery mold and these plants from seeds have had absolutely nothing wrong...

good to see you haven't had any of those issues and have outgrown the need for serenade...powdery mold sucks ass (so do microscopic creatures that make your plants not flower)

have fun harvesting! can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2013)

I know - that is why I wanted to be there. Smoke some Malawi and trim some OG


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 2, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Touche. So I guess I can count you among the few who are good folks? Of course. Hey, man. I want to see your Cali meds in AZ vision come to life more than anyone here (except you). You can count on me to assist in any way I can.


I'll take you up on that if your willing, check your gmail lordjin


----------



## 2easy (Mar 2, 2013)

frotastic said:


> No tahoe (unfortunately), I got these seeds over a year ago...it was labelled as larry og S1. does anyone know what this means? I thought it meant first generation but I'm especially confused when it's from clone-only type genetics. Is it just larry pollen with a larry clone, and where does larry pollen come from, unless it was just cali connection repackaged/renamed. The two seeds I grew this time have slightly different characteristics but they both look like og. and they're just as frosty as when I grew tahoe clones from PO...although those clones had broad mites and then powdery mold and these plants from seeds have had absolutely nothing wrong...
> 
> good to see you haven't had any of those issues and have outgrown the need for serenade...powdery mold sucks ass (so do microscopic creatures that make your plants not flower)
> 
> have fun harvesting! can't wait to see the final product


S1 is a selfed seed. so they took a larry og and stressed it until it threw out male flowers. they collected that pollen and pollinated either athe same plant or another larry og clone. the end result is a seed that should be a pretty close genetic copy of the mother plant. almost like a seed clone.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2013)

How's your trimming coming?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 3, 2013)

2easy said:


> S1 is a selfed seed. so they took a larry og and stressed it until it threw out male flowers. they collected that pollen and pollinated either athe same plant or another larry og clone. the end result is a seed that should be a pretty close genetic copy of the mother plant. almost like a seed clone.


Your explanation of S1 should be a sticky.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 3, 2013)

frotastic said:


> No tahoe (unfortunately), I got these seeds over a year ago...it was labelled as larry og S1. does anyone know what this means? I thought it meant first generation but I'm especially confused when it's from clone-only type genetics. Is it just larry pollen with a larry clone, and where does larry pollen come from, unless it was just cali connection repackaged/renamed. The two seeds I grew this time have slightly different characteristics but they both look like og. and they're just as frosty as when I grew tahoe clones from PO...although those clones had broad mites and then powdery mold and these plants from seeds have had absolutely nothing wrong...
> 
> good to see you haven't had any of those issues and have outgrown the need for serenade...powdery mold sucks ass (so do microscopic creatures that make your plants not flower)
> 
> have fun harvesting! can't wait to see the final product


Yeah, I gotta tell ya... whenever I'm sure there's gonna be no powdery mildew, I do a little victory dance. Only PO growers understand how good it feels to sit back and watch the Serenade bottle collect dust.

PO's seed selection looks interesting, and it's a much safer alternative for people wanting read OG without the possibility of PM or pests. I'm actually considering a bean grow from PO next round myself.

Much love.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How's your trimming coming?


Hi. A little late in responding, but I survived another harvest.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 3, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> I'll take you up on that if your willing, check your gmail lordjin


I saw your email.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 4, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Hi. A little late in responding, but I survived another harvest.


I'll take that popcorn!!!  SHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET JIN!!!

Hey on another note, to think i was thinking of scrogging this in my mini greenhouse...... I got this pic today, and i think its such an awesome shot, Who better deserves it than LordJin!!? cause she's so green i bet she'd look pretty sweet @ GG


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2013)

OMFG!!!! She is a monster 

How is the fragrance?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> OMFG!!!! She is a monster
> 
> How is the fragrance?


LOL  

Her fragrance is changing all the time actually! When she first flowered she had a ripe cherry smell to begin with but never flowered out, now with the re-veg she has gone through a multitude of aromas from skunky musky smell, to peaches and oranges, but at the moment she has a strange hash like smell completely noticeable without going up to the plant, put your head in between a crown and it smells like sweet oranges and lemon.... A huge whack different from indoors. I hope the Skunkiness comes out soon.... but not too soon, i'm sure i can smell this 3 blocks down going for a walk.

I can't wait to see my roots after  lol a 36 litre pot! I actually think the weight of the plant could tip my pot if i'm not careful. The plant seems to be maturing from the bottom up... More shaded area maybe? The stretch of light over the fence might have given these colas an added 'few inches' hehe.

I can't wait to taste her.


----------



## Robert4budz (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't like bushes on my women . .but that bushy byach is SEXXXXY ! Love the 'stealth' green guard .. just for peace of mind ? .. or you got noisy types around ?

Nice round Jin !  2 weeks till the first cure report ? You gonna top the next one ?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 6, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> I don't like bushes on my women . .but that bushy byach is SEXXXXY ! Love the 'stealth' green guard .. just for peace of mind ? .. or you got noisy types around ?
> 
> Nice round Jin !  2 weeks till the first cure report ? You gonna top the next one ?


I'm high, Robert. I'm so fucking high. And before the cure!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2013)

Really???? I pictured a totally different type of guy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2013)

wow! intesense totally wierd shit. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2013)

This is made up shit. U guys r just fooling with us. Funny though. I guess (other than the real name dropping, if that's even true. Which I hope it's not).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2013)

wheres Dennis rodMan when you need him?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> This is made up shit. U guys r just fooling with us. Funny though. I guess (other than the real name dropping, if that's even true. Which I hope it's not).


are you kidding? My name is Jin Kim, and my picture even used to be up here. Lol.

But you'll notice he started using my real name first. I just responded.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2013)

i didnt see yur picture. damn! i bet your just as cute as sleezy says.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2013)

What is PO?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 6, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> What is PO?


Only the best clone place ever... I also learned of it through Jin's thread's


----------



## lordjin (Mar 6, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Only the best clone place ever... I also learned of it through Jin's thread's


Yeah, and their shit is for legit growers like ACM.


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2013)

I told you guys enough. Quit act like friggin teenagers


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol, the last couple of pages are funny, seriouly i keep envisioning you guys as nick an t dog from the movie waiting. Grow up girls.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lol, the last couple of pages are funny, seriouly i keep envisioning you guys as nick an t dog from the movie waiting. Grow up girls.


I've not seen "Waiting," I'm afraid.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> I told you guys enough. Quit act like friggin teenagers


I'd rather get scolded by mellokitty.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Dude you gotta watch it, its a restaurant comedy and dane cooks in it. I peed a little watching it rotfl


----------



## lordjin (Mar 6, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Really motherfucker? Your the dumbshit posting on my journal talking shit first! I didn't start this. You crossed the line now homie. Karma is a bitch


Yeah, hey. I did go too far with that. I apologize, S.

And I would be open to apologizing in person, my friend. I'm not here to start violence verbal or otherwise. I don't know what got into me.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 6, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, hey. I did go too far with that. I apologize, S.
> 
> And I would be open to apologizing in person, my friend. I'm not here to start violence verbal or otherwise. I don't know what got into me.


I hope the mods don't get mad at me for posting this. I really don't know if this is a sincere apology.. depends on which Lordjin you decide to be. Look man, I never wanted this to get out of hand like it did. We both look like fucking idiots on RIU, do you realize this? Some viewers may think it is entertaining, but it is just really sad. You came onto my journal initially, and I apologized to you for the past, explained what I was going thru, said it was good to see you, complimented you on your master growing, told you I do look at your RIU journal to compare my grows, because I am such an amateur. Then you attacked me over and over and over again, before I lost it. It took you insulting my dead father's penis before you realized that you were out of line. If you have a problem with me fine, ignore me and don't comment on my journal. But to insult family, thats an all time low. I take nothing away from your growing abilities, I hope to get to your skill level one day. That is the whole reason we are all here on RIU, to learn from others! I hope you understand all the fucked up things I said to you was in direct retaliation for your insults. I didn't take us there. Instead of forgiving me and moving on, you started a verbal war. The war is really against the Cannabis laws and the federal government. Im happy for your grow results, and I am happy for your new website. Why did you attack me over and over? You preach about non violence, but you wonder why things turn violent when you attack a person's character and FAMILY! We need to squash this bullshit and you need to continue growing bomb OG. We are LA natives, and we just look like crazy mofos to the whole world.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 7, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> I hope the mods don't get mad at me for posting this. I really don't know if this is a sincere apology.. depends on which Lordjin you decide to be. Look man, I never wanted this to get out of hand like it did. We both look like fucking idiots on RIU, do you realize this? Some viewers may think it is entertaining, but it is just really sad. You came onto my journal initially, and I apologized to you for the past, explained what I was going thru, said it was good to see you, complimented you on your master growing, told you I do look at your RIU journal to compare my grows, because I am such an amateur. Then you attacked me over and over and over again, before I lost it. It took you insulting my dead father's penis before you realized that you were out of line. If you have a problem with me fine, ignore me and don't comment on my journal. But to insult family, thats an all time low. I take nothing away from your growing abilities, I hope to get to your skill level one day. That is the whole reason we are all here on RIU, to learn from others! I hope you understand all the fucked up things I said to you was in direct retaliation for your insults. I didn't take us there. Instead of forgiving me and moving on, you started a verbal war. The war is really against the Cannabis laws and the federal government. Im happy for your grow results, and I am happy for your new website. Why did you attack me over and over? You preach about non violence, but you wonder why things turn violent when you attack a person's character and FAMILY! We need to squash this bullshit and you need to continue growing bomb OG. We are LA natives, and we just look like crazy mofos to the whole world.


I don't know why. It's just the way I am. I'm a bipolar, crazy, psycho asshole. You correctly said it yourself (again and again lol). That was always out in the open here. Good at growing, maybe... psycho definitely.

Yes, again and again, I apologize. I seriously wish I could turn the clock back and reset, man. That's how fucking bipolar I am. I wish I could somehow go back in time and just say, "Hi, you're growing PO? Let me watch and offer comments." 

I'm a serious ass, everyone. But that shouldn't surprise anyone here if they've been reading my bullshit here and elsewhere for any length of time.

I honestly and deeply regret making our personal squabble public. And about what I said about your family, I think it's best if we keep that PM from now on. But I'm thinking about shooting myself for what I said, seriously. Sorry, man. I prostrate myself before you.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I don't know why. It's just the way I am. I'm a bipolar, crazy, psycho asshole. You correctly said it yourself (again and again lol). That was always out in the open here. Good at growing, maybe... psycho definitely.
> 
> Yes, again and again, I apologize. I seriously wish I could turn the clock back and reset, man. That's how fucking bipolar I am. I wish I could somehow go back in time and just say, "Hi, you're growing PO? Let me watch and offer comments."
> 
> ...


We all make mistakes man. It's all good. Lets just get back to helping each other out here. You have great growing talent, all of us learn a lot from you. Don't be so hard on yourself, life is too short. Smoke some of your delicious tahoe and be happy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2013)

i had nightmarres last night about the fight. i dreampt about you jin, kinda hazy but i was worried about you. Im so happy you guys came to your sences and resolved the situation. No one is too crazy to me here, we all get emotional and thats just human, some of us are more sensitive and emotional then others. i take no offense by the posts at all.I thinks its important to express ourselves . I still totally respect you lordjin and am glad to have met you sleeezy. 
what you say sleezy is so right on..."The war is really against the Cannabis laws and the federal government"
we need stay united as growers and support eachother with love and dignigty and respect. have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2013)

You are a fucking amazing gardner and photographer Jin and that is also what defines you. Keep positive and don't get sucked in to useless arguing - it will upset Anton


----------



## lordjin (Mar 7, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> We all make mistakes man. It's all good. Lets just get back to helping each other out here. You have great growing talent, all of us learn a lot from you. Don't be so hard on yourself, life is too short. Smoke some of your delicious tahoe and be happy!


Really? You're just gonna forgive me just like that? You're too nice to me. Thanks, man.

I've asked the mods to clean up the shit I smeared on the walls (again). Let's hope they grant my wish.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i had nightmarres last night about the fight. i dreampt about you jin, kinda hazy but i was worried about you. Im so happy you guys came to your sences and resolved the situation. No one is too crazy to me here, we all get emotional and thats just human, some of us are more sensitive and emotional then others. i take no offense by the posts at all.I thinks its important to express ourselves . I still totally respect you lordjin and am glad to have met you sleeezy.
> what you say sleezy is so right on..."The war is really against the Cannabis laws and the federal government"
> we need stay united as growers and support eachother with love and dignigty and respect. have a wonderful day everyone!


I dunno, I'm pretty bat shit... But as always, I appreciate your positive words... Thank you.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 7, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Really? You're just gonna forgive me just like that? You're too nice to me. Thanks, man.
> 
> I've asked the mods to clean up the shit I smeared on the walls (again). Let's hope they grant my wish.


No Problem. My mother is Bipolar and I know how "bat shit crazy" she can get. One minute screaming bloody murder, the next asking me if I want to come over for dinner. Just don't talk about "sucking my dead father's penis". I actually kinda laughed before I got really angry.. 

Don't get mad, but I also included pics of my cars just so you know I am not all talk. I tried calling you but you changed your number..


----------



## Robert4budz (Mar 8, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I'm a bipolar, crazy, psycho asshole. That was always out in the open here. Good at growing, maybe... psycho definitely But I'm thinking about shooting myself.


As a responsible gun owner .. I'd have to ask you to use the castration device instead please. We have enough issues with mentally challenged getting weapons and mess'n it up for the rest of us. 

It all boils down to one simple fact for us all ... Bob Marley said it best .. One Love .. Catch a Fire ! 

Whoo hoo .. 100 posts .. wonder what I should do to celebrate ??


----------



## lordjin (Mar 10, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> No Problem. My mother is Bipolar and I know how "bat shit crazy" she can get. One minute screaming bloody murder, the next asking me if I want to come over for dinner. Just don't talk about "sucking my dead father's penis". I actually kinda laughed before I got really angry..
> 
> Don't get mad, but I also included pics of my cars just so you know I am not all talk. I tried calling you but you changed your number..


It's all good. I'm trying to eradicate all traces of my horrible insult, but you keep mentioning it again! Lol.

Yes, my bipolar condition requires that I smoke the best, best weed just to act normal. My latest harvest wasn't ready yet, and the leftovers from my last weren't cuttin' it -- so yeah, I was acting kinda' crazy in the past few weeks. Just ask my co-workers at the office! Lol.

Yeah, and don't worry, man. I believe you about the cars and everything. I was just yankin' your chain.

I'll be checkin' in your grow from time to time.

Peace.

Edit:

And here's what you're currently shooting for, bro. Good luck. And yes, it's keeping me very, very normal.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 10, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> As a responsible gun owner .. I'd have to ask you to use the castration device instead please. We have enough issues with mentally challenged getting weapons and mess'n it up for the rest of us.
> 
> It all boils down to one simple fact for us all ... Bob Marley said it best .. One Love .. Catch a Fire !
> 
> Whoo hoo .. 100 posts .. wonder what I should do to celebrate ??


Don't worry. I won't shoot myself. But your comment does remind me of my social experiment. See, I'm gonna show how easy it is for a mentally unstable person (me) to purchase a firearm even in the 'strict' state of California.

Thanks for caring. Lol.

But I can't for the life of me find my castration device!

Oh, and to celebrate we should plan for a trip to the shooting range! Whoo hoo!


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 10, 2013)

lordjin said:


> It's all good. I'm trying to eradicate all traces of my horrible insult, but you keep mentioning it again! Lol.
> 
> Yes, my bipolar condition requires that I smoke the best, best weed just to act normal. My latest harvest wasn't ready yet, and the leftovers from my last weren't cuttin' it -- so yeah, I was acting kinda' crazy in the past few weeks. Just ask my co-workers at the office! Lol.
> 
> ...


Dude I pray everyday it comes out just like this! If it doesn't Im going to retire and give you all my equipment. 24 months of trial and error. Growing shwaag, pm buds, crappy genetics, and maybe a few decent grows. If it doesn't smell and look like real OG, Im out of the game!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 10, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Dude I pray everyday it comes out just like this! If it doesn't Im going to retire and give you all my equipment. 24 months of trial and error. Growing shwaag, pm buds, crappy genetics, and maybe a few decent grows. If it doesn't smell and look like real OG, Im out of the game!


Well your grow looks like it's on track, man. I'll be keeping a watchful eye. Lol. This strain is "new and improved" Tahoe from PO, and it looks like you're doing a great job so far.


----------



## Noob187 (Mar 10, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Well your grow looks like it's on track, man. I'll be keeping a watchful eye. Lol. This strain is "new and improved" Tahoe from PO, and it looks like you're doing a great job so far.


what do ya mean new and improved? 

what day of 12/12 did you chop yours at? chopped my last one at day 64 got another one running, considering taking her all the way to day 69-70  

you inspired me to one put one under a plant support cage with your awesome canopy those nugs are so solid and the plant is a breeze to manicure even when its already dried.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree, og has to be the best when it comes to manicuring. Who would of thought the worlds greatest weed (og) is a breeze to trim.
also agree those buds r straight dank a little early or not. I want some. Even a little try would be great.


----------



## Robert4budz (Mar 10, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Don't worry. I won't shoot myself. But your comment does remind me of my social experiment.
> 
> Thanks for caring. Lol.
> 
> ...


Glad the satire humor wasn't lost on you .. goes to show you take as good as you give .. in cyber space anyway .. LoL .. Don't want the good Dr. Amber get'n jealous. Forget the shooting range .. let's hook up at a Cannabis cup somewheres .. that'll get me more loaded than any AR !

Got some good tips for you to add before your next run .. lemme know if your into it .. not like your grow'n crip already Right ! LoL 

Flick, Flick to the Bic my Bro ..


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Glad the satire humor wasn't lost on you .. goes to show you take as good as you give .. in cyber space anyway .. LoL .. Don't want the good Dr. Amber get'n jealous. Forget the shooting range .. let's hook up at a Cannabis cup somewheres .. that'll get me more loaded than any AR !
> 
> Got some good tips for you to add before your next run .. lemme know if your into it .. not like your grow'n crip already Right ! LoL
> 
> Flick, Flick to the Bic my Bro ..


In all honesty, that's been the one thing about me that conflicts with my liberal politics -- my fascination with guns. Shit, I have no problem with sane people who enjoy them as a hobby and a form of home protection. But you also have to consider that I'm an insane liberal, and lots of people have been getting shot these days. So I guess I kind of feel like I have more of a right to talk shit about guns than a liberal who has never picked one up.

Really, I can't think of a better time than going up to the mountains, getting high as fuck and shooting the shit out of an old TV or water heater... an abandoned car is a dream. Lol. There's nothing like the feeling of a hot auto-pistol blazing away in your hand. But if only everyone could limit their shooting to inanimate objects...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> what do ya mean new and improved?
> 
> what day of 12/12 did you chop yours at? chopped my last one at day 64 got another one running, considering taking her all the way to day 69-70
> 
> you inspired me to one put one under a plant support cage with your awesome canopy those nugs are so solid and the plant is a breeze to manicure even when its already dried.


By 'new and improved' I'm only speculating that this is a stronger, smarter strain of Tahoe made from a different line than the last two I grew perhaps. The clone-tender had a particularly proud gleam in his eye when he presented them to me. He said, "And this is our new batch of Tahoe." I replied, "This is the new batch of Tahoe?" To which he responded, "Yes, sir. Yes, sir." The way he said it. I just knew I had to grow it. And I knew they would be healthy.

56 days of flowering. That always results in all cloudy peppered with amber, just the way I like my trichomes. 

If I take it much past 60 days, the plant just starts dying and drying. But that's just me. My box is pretty concentrated.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2013)

Where ya been Jin? Left some comments on the Ocean article for you.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> I agree, og has to be the best when it comes to manicuring. Who would of thought the worlds greatest weed (og) is a breeze to trim.
> also agree those buds r straight dank a little early or not. I want some. Even a little try would be great.


Yeah, the bud to leaf ratio of OG is a real life-saver come harvest time. 

I like a lot of energy and kick to my weed, so I harvest when my trichomes are all cloudy, peppered with amber here and there. That takes about 56-58 days in my system. I've also noticed that the sedative properties people flower longer for tend to develop through curing anyway.

But from the look, smell and taste of my top nugs, I can't imagine taking them any longer. I wish you could take a hit. The nugs that came from the middle part of the plants actually look and taste like the mature OGK bud most people are used to. My upper nugs are always matured beyond anything I've ever experienced at a shop. They have a grayish purple tint and taste like you're smoking pure gasoline. My middle nugs taste like the OG people can recognize.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Where ya been Jin? Left some comments on the Ocean article for you.


Thanks. I've actually been busy doing nothing. Lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the skywalker og from the op collective great stuff?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2013)

, heres the greenhouse you me and Mo will be living in for 2 years to research mariujuana in a completely contiained controlled enviornment. 
We can be like the 3 stooges of the team. Mo will be MO, i will be curly since i have curly hair and you will be Larry since you love to grow Larry OG.knck nuck nuk. We have 4 more spots open for the team. Who else wants to join?
one spot is reserved for Research Kitty, to keep all the raTS out.


----------



## Repete (Mar 17, 2013)

I would, but it is a tad to* HOT!!!! *and you should bring an anteater but that place is Disneyland for stoned growers.


----------



## Noob187 (Mar 17, 2013)

lordjin said:


> By 'new and improved' I'm only speculating that this is a stronger, smarter strain of Tahoe made from a different line than the last two I grew perhaps. The clone-tender had a particularly proud gleam in his eye when he presented them to me. He said, "And this is our new batch of Tahoe." I replied, "This is the new batch of Tahoe?" To which he responded, "Yes, sir. Yes, sir." The way he said it. I just knew I had to grow it. And I knew they would be healthy.
> 
> 56 days of flowering. That always results in all cloudy peppered with amber, just the way I like my trichomes.
> 
> If I take it much past 60 days, the plant just starts dying and drying. But that's just me. My box is pretty concentrated.


Whatever it is it smells absolutely amazing, the drying plant has me salivating. I just chopped mine at day 66 of 12/12 and it seemed like the perfect time, im curious to see how she feels after 10 weeks. i want her for chronic pain relief.

i think she'll do better on my next run because Im getting to know what she likes now. 

On PO Website they say Tahoe is 9-10 week strain thats why I want to try the full 10 weeks on her maybe next time  that means feeding seaweed every week until week 8 

You are right they are so healthy and vigorous, maybe they did cross the old school original to a seed version for a back cross? 

Do you count days from 12/12 or days from flower-set?


----------



## 2easy (Mar 19, 2013)

yo jin. something new in the works. 

Bodhi's dream lotus at 2 weeks 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2013)

behind the biosphere 2 are some very pretty trails that cut through the canyons revealing beautiful rock formations, pools and waterfalls.
Happy Spring! i hope all the flowers bloom for you! Did you know that the Indians believe that Suguaro Catus are people.? . You can tell in the second picture that those Suguaro's are really happy and friendly.. they are waving at us as we head to the beautiful falls. In the 5th picture if you look closely you can see people at the pool in the foreground!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> behind the biosphere 2 are some very pretty trails that cut through the canyons revealing beautiful rock formations, pools and waterfalls.
> Happy Spring! i hope all the flowers bloom for you! Did you know that the Indians believe that Suguaro Catus are people.? . You can tell in the second picture that those Suguaro's are really happy and friendly.. they are waving at us as we head to the beautiful falls. In the 5th picture if you look closely you can see people at the pool in the foreground!
> View attachment 2577867View attachment 2577868View attachment 2577869View attachment 2577870View attachment 2577871View attachment 2577872


That's so cool, man. I would love to do a photo shoot there! All the place needs is a hot girl in a bikini! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2013)

2easy said:


> yo jin. something new in the works.
> 
> Bodhi's dream lotus at 2 weeks 12/12


Nice early sugar. Might have to decorate GG with these.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Jin! TGIF - hows the smoke?

Check out the seed thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2013)

Noob187 said:


> Whatever it is it smells absolutely amazing, the drying plant has me salivating. I just chopped mine at day 66 of 12/12 and it seemed like the perfect time, im curious to see how she feels after 10 weeks. i want her for chronic pain relief.
> 
> i think she'll do better on my next run because Im getting to know what she likes now.
> 
> ...


I start counting my flower days on first night of flipping to 12/12.

It's been interesting for me to see the differences between Tahoes 1,2, and 3. And yeah, this last run definitely seems the strongest of the the three. And talk about smell, the dry stems smell dank!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my new 1K bulbs - Eye Hortilux Blue MH and Super HPS - time to grom some OG!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Got my new 1K bulbs - Eye Hortilux Blue MH and Super HPS - time to grom some OG!


Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 22, 2013)

How much did you end up yielding jin?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> How much did you end up yielding jin?


I'll be generous and round 13.8 zips to 14 zips (including fluff - but the fluff of this shit is better than most bud).

edit:

But remember, it's not about poundage with this gear, it's about quality. Besides, an ounce of this shit will last longer than twice the amount of lesser weed.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 22, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I'll be generous and round 13.8 zips to 14 zips (including fluff - but the fluff of this shit is better than most bud).
> 
> edit:
> 
> But remember, it's not about poundage with this gear, it's about quality. Besides, an ounce of this shit will last longer than twice the amount of lesser weed.


Thats Good! I hope to break 16oz so I don't have to grow in summer.


----------



## OldLuck (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice harvest like always bro. Wish I could smoke with ya.lol Hear is some funky skunky clockwork orange at 5 weeks and bud shots. Well done bro.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 23, 2013)

plenty more where they came form jin old boy

daybreaker by Gage Green Genetics 14 days 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

some Tahoe Og. day 3 flowering, super fast finisher.. should be done in a couple hours.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

its done.!!! i checked the trichomes!!!!Tahoe OG x Casey Jones. this shit is strong and smells like meow meow.lol. chopped and drying.its real sticky icky.larry just for you!!
View attachment 2583107


----------



## frotastic (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Jin haven't seen you too into extracts but I made some from my recent trim of the larry og and it is the best i've ever made...i did a butane then ethanol extract, and it turned out like glass. any extract fans here might like the pic:


anyways jin what's the next grow gonna be? changing it up for variety or sticking with what works?

edit: the other pic is the final product from the PO seeds larry og S1, about to be trimmed


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2013)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin haven't seen you too into extracts but I made some from my recent trim of the larry og and it is the best i've ever made...i did a butane then ethanol extract, and it turned out like glass. any extract fans here might like the pic:
> View attachment 2585301
> 
> anyways jin what's the next grow gonna be? changing it up for variety or sticking with what works?
> ...


I need to make extract from the leftover Louie XIII. I just can't bring myself to throw it away.

I've been so busy with my photography lately, I really haven't been thinking about growing these days... but I'll probably try something different next time.

Funny story. I hit a friend of mine with a few nugs of my grow and he shared a little bit with a local dispensary owner he knows. Seriously, my friend told me that the dispensary owner, after recovering from his coughing, demanded at least a pound of this product. His exact words, "I need at least a pound of this product immediately..." The dude was pulling his best jars and comparing it to my shit and just kept saying, "I need a pound of this product as soon as you can get it."

Lol! My friend told him that I was one of Snoop Dogg's personal growers and the fucking guy believed it. He was also throwing out some crazy numbers as far as the price he was willing to pay.

Shit, hook up the OG gear in quantity, make a killing. But is it worth all the effort?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its done.!!! i checked the trichomes!!!!Tahoe OG x Casey Jones. this shit is strong and smells like meow meow.lol. chopped and drying.its real sticky icky.larry just for you!!
> View attachment 2583107


Wow, veeeeery nice. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2013)

2easy said:


> plenty more where they came form jin old boy
> 
> daybreaker by Gage Green Genetics 14 days 12/12


I'll probably use these for GG. I think they're a little better than your last set of pix.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2013)

OldLuck said:


> Very nice harvest like always bro. Wish I could smoke with ya.lol Hear is some funky skunky clockwork orange at 5 weeks and bud shots. Well done bro.
> 
> View attachment 2582108View attachment 2582109View attachment 2582107View attachment 2582110View attachment 2582111View attachment 2582112


Fuck yeah... bud porn. Thanks! I'll blog it momentarily.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Thats Good! I hope to break 16oz so I don't have to grow in summer.


I think it would be extraordinarily difficult (if not impossible) for you to harvest over a pound with only two PO Tahoe cuts with the setup that you have... I've never used LED, but last I checked it hasn't proven itself superior to HID. Your roots also have limited space, mine don't.

And what you have to remember is that these PO OG cuts have a very set cycle. These genetics are almost programmed. They're gonna produce what they feel like producing with the environment you gave them. They decide how much you get.

And again, you can't force a plant to produce beyond its genetic capacity without reducing final quality.

But hey, if you do get over a pound (and you won't), then you can say LED and soil are better than HID and hydro. They're not. This is the first time I had to use a hacksaw to cut my trunks out, and I didn't clear a pound.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy shit, bitches. The cure went into another phase. 







All of last week I was smoking during the day following my wake and bake. The thought of whipping out my pipe didn't even occur to me today. In fact I'm still high from my wake and bake at 5pm. I always forget how much the weed changes from week one to week three after drying.







Fuck it. I'm gonna smoke again in a little bit.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2013)

What does the jar air smell like? I need to finish my grow room! But where am I going to put the Pachinko machines!


----------



## 2easy (Mar 26, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I'll probably use these for GG. I think they're a little better than your last set of pix.


why thank you jin. i feel like my bud photography skills are improving right alongside my growing skills.

im in the process of getting my aquaponics up and running too jin. i have the fish and tank all set up and cycled (good bacteria bio filter is running and healthy) and i have the grow bed and sump, i have the worms and the media, i even have the clones. the only thing im lacking now is a decent pump to get it all happening. the fish tank pump doesnt have enough head to push the water up out of the sump back into the fish tank so i need to buy a more powerful one but just cashed out at the moment..

by the end of the week i will have some pics up of my new goldfish powered grow op. wont that be something to see.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 26, 2013)

lordjin said:


> I think it would be extraordinarily difficult (if not impossible) for you to harvest over a pound with only two PO Tahoe cuts with the setup that you have... I've never used LED, but last I checked it hasn't proven itself superior to HID. Your roots also have limited space, mine don't.
> 
> And what you have to remember is that these PO OG cuts have a very set cycle. These genetics are almost programmed. They're gonna produce what they feel like producing with the environment you gave them. They decide how much you get.
> 
> ...


Fair enough! I just want to harvest enough to make it thru the summer. So if I get over 10 oz. Im all good!


----------



## Noob187 (Mar 26, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Holy shit, bitches. The cure went into another phase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy!  

I just fired up my first joint tonight after 3 weeks cure and holy smokes batman  not even concentrates hit me this hard....

I believe you're friends story about that dispensary owner demanding a lb, this weed shits on a lot of other strains, even other OG's. She'll be a long term keeper in my garden.

The buzz starts off super stoney, right between the eyes like super slow motion-couch lock.... Then it settles into a more up-high without too much couch lock but just really stoned, and the buzz lasts for awhile to. 

Only reason one would want to hit more is because it tastes so good, even at only three weeks cure.


----------



## Robert4budz (Mar 27, 2013)

lordjin said:


> http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk89/lordjin_photos/DSCN00071-1024x768_zpsdb5a0e3b.jpg[/IMG]


Notice the lack of hole in center of stalk ... maximum cambium transfer ! .. his system is fo REAL. It's gone against DWC, Soil, LPNF and other than HPNF(for lack of research) .. matched or bested posted top results. I'm not Jin's cheerleader he'll attest. But his methods are sound .. take notes ! 

On the toke report ..  .. ahhhh. U grew it .. loved it .. and continue to enjoy it's journey . Sweet like honey ! That's exactly how my express tastes on exhale .. can't wait to try it in edibles


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 27, 2013)

GreenGurlz Quality? lol

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/609376-tahoe-og-kush-blackstar-led-20.html


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2013)

2easy said:


> why thank you jin. i feel like my bud photography skills are improving right alongside my growing skills.
> 
> im in the process of getting my aquaponics up and running too jin. i have the fish and tank all set up and cycled (good bacteria bio filter is running and healthy) and i have the grow bed and sump, i have the worms and the media, i even have the clones. the only thing im lacking now is a decent pump to get it all happening. the fish tank pump doesnt have enough head to push the water up out of the sump back into the fish tank so i need to buy a more powerful one but just cashed out at the moment..
> 
> by the end of the week i will have some pics up of my new goldfish powered grow op. wont that be something to see.


That would be awesome to see. Please share pix with us.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Fair enough! I just want to harvest enough to make it thru the summer. So if I get over 10 oz. Im all good!


Dude, 10 oz would be outstanding. I just didn't want you set yourself up for disappointment. With these OG's from PO, it's like I'm always hoping for some freakishly big yield, but it never happens. You might even get more than 10 zips since you vegged 'em pretty good... but don't take that as a guarantee.

In any case, just forget about final weight and think more about that quality crystal-covered density you're gonna get. Trust me, you'll be happier that way.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Notice the lack of hole in center of stalk ... maximum cambium transfer ! .. his system is fo REAL. It's gone against DWC, Soil, LPNF and other than HPNF(for lack of research) .. matched or bested posted top results. I'm not Jin's cheerleader he'll attest. But his methods are sound .. take notes !
> 
> On the toke report ..  .. ahhhh. U grew it .. loved it .. and continue to enjoy it's journey . Sweet like honey ! That's exactly how my express tastes on exhale .. can't wait to try it in edibles


Man, I wish I could sample that.

And "maximum cambium transfer?" Damn, you're good.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> GreenGurlz Quality? lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/609376-tahoe-og-kush-blackstar-led-20.html


Yeah, that's okay... for LED. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What does the jar air smell like? I need to finish my grow room! But where am I going to put the Pachinko machines!


The jars smell pretty 'fuelly' when I first open them for a burp. Leaving them open makes my whole apartment smell like Harborside Health Center.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 29, 2013)

sorry about the HPS pics jin but here it is just up and running today

dream lotus powered by goldfish (if it works)



















the future of pot has arrived


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2013)

2easy said:


> sorry about the HPS pics jin but here it is just up and running today
> 
> dream lotus powered by goldfish (if it works)
> 
> ...


That's cool. Let's get a shot of the fishies!


----------



## 2easy (Mar 29, 2013)

hahaah that is actually a lot harder than it sounds. it was my intention to get one but they are a little shy. im sure once they settle in i will be able to snag a shot. i have since moved all there plants and stuff out into the open so i should be able to get a shot of them milling around there plants. also if it goes well im going to be upgrading to koi which will be much more photogenic lol.

im not expecting big things straight away the first month or 2 can be pretty bumpy apparently while the bacteria required to turn fish waste into plant food get established. i guess we will see what happens


----------



## 2easy (Mar 30, 2013)

premium cali genetics downunder







i know what your thinking. anyone can take a photo with flash and make there buds look white. its the oldest trick in the book







but its much nicer when you can take a photo in natural light and they still look white


----------



## Gifted0ne (Mar 31, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> Notice the lack of hole in center of stalk ... maximum cambium transfer ! .. his system is fo REAL. It's gone against DWC, Soil, LPNF and other than HPNF(for lack of research) .. matched or bested posted top results. I'm not Jin's cheerleader he'll attest. But his methods are sound .. take notes !
> 
> On the toke report ..  .. ahhhh. U grew it .. loved it .. and continue to enjoy it's journey . Sweet like honey ! That's exactly how my express tastes on exhale .. can't wait to try it in edibles


That is deep water culture didnt u see the roots in the water and air bubbles in the res. And hollow stems means the plant was able to intake water easier, a solid stem such as this is cause from severe LST building as much fibers as it can to ensure the plant gets the water in needs.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 31, 2013)

Gifted0ne said:


> That is deep water culture didnt u see the roots in the water and air bubbles in the res. And hollow stems means the plant was able to intake water easier, a solid stem such as this is cause from severe LST building as much fibers as it can to ensure the plant gets the water in needs.


i actually think its just strain dependant. some strains have solid woody stems and some strains have big hollow stems. i dont think it has much to do with the grow technique.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2013)

2easy said:


> premium cali genetics downunder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the old flash-to-make-your-buds-look-white trick, huh? I do it all the time! LOL!


----------



## 2easy (Apr 1, 2013)

dont worry jin we all do lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2013)

Kept thinking my trichs were milky and then I would see it was just the flash! Made them look blue too.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Kept thinking my trichs were milky and then I would see it was just the flash! Made them look blue too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try to post that on Green Gurlz. Hope the file doesn't give me trouble...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2013)

I can send JPG if you like


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I can send JPG if you like


No, the picture worked fine. 

Say, I have an idea. If you haven't started a new grow yet, why don't you let me cover it from start to harvest at GG? I would like to ask the same from any of my long-suffering journal readers. Robert, 2easy, ACM, FM, I'm looking at you guys especially. And will Doctor Amber ever grow again?

This is how I see it working. You guys email your grow updates with photos and words directly to lordjin at GreenGurlz dot com. I'll publish your photos and journal entries (word for word - no clever editing) with follow-up comments of my own. What do you guys think? Who's game to have their grows looked at in real time by millions?... well, thousands.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2013)

first play this then read on

[video=youtube_share;H1iR2Wi3u5o]http://youtu.be/H1iR2Wi3u5o[/video]

jin my old friend consider it done.

next up under the lights for me is something extra special and im going to give you front row seats.

im doing a test run for MR NICE SEEDBANK. 

the new strain is Black widow x Haze ac its not solid yet but its rumored it will be the next addition to the rock and rolla series of strains and will be called AC/DC


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in!

Here are my new bulbs:




























Some free samples:











My messy room (why I have not started yet):










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2013)

lordjin said:


> No, the picture worked fine.
> 
> Say, I have an idea. If you haven't started a new grow yet, why don't you let me cover it from start to harvest at GG? I would like to ask the same from any of my long-suffering journal readers. Robert, 2easy, ACM, FM, I'm looking at you guys especially. And will Doctor Amber ever grow again?
> 
> This is how I see it working. You guys email your grow updates with photos and words directly to lordjin at GreenGurlz dot com. I'll publish your photos and journal entries (word for word - no clever editing) with follow-up comments of my own. What do you guys think? Who's game to have their grows looked at in real time by millions?... well, thousands.


Thats an awesome idea jin!! I really look foward to following on greengurls!! thanks ! so totally sweet of you to think of me. I appreciate that a lot. 
I will grow again . Im in a bind right now with my current living situation. it sucks bad bad bad!!. Ive asked for a job transfer to Phoenix and it looks very promising. So hopefully in the next 4 months i will have a new job and new house to grow in!!!!! can you wait for me? 
good luck with your new gig as well. And i look foward to seeing you grow again soon, when will that be? take care and have fun at the photo shoots!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2013)

2easy said:


> first play this then read on
> 
> [video=youtube_share;H1iR2Wi3u5o]http://youtu.be/H1iR2Wi3u5o[/video]
> 
> ...


Wow! How did you know I like AC/DC? Lucky guess, huh? Lol! 

Right on, mate. I especially want to document YOUR activities. Send me pix and words, and you will see them magically appear on GG.



Mohican said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Here are my new bulbs:
> 
> ...


You call that a mess? I was just thinking how clean your area looks. It's cluttered, but it looks pretty clean.

Yeah, hey. I was hoping you would chime in with all your fresh new grow gear. Just get that thing started and email me pix and words.

And what's with the musical equipment I see back there? You a rock and roller?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thats an awesome idea jin!! I really look foward to following on greengurls!! thanks ! so totally sweet of you to think of me. I appreciate that a lot.
> I will grow again . Im in a bind right now with my current living situation. it sucks bad bad bad!!. Ive asked for a job transfer to Phoenix and it looks very promising. So hopefully in the next 4 months i will have a new job and new house to grow in!!!!! can you wait for me?
> good luck with your new gig as well. And i look foward to seeing you grow again soon, when will that be? take care and have fun at the photo shoots!


Thanks, love. I'm pulling for you to get that better living situation... and you know that.

Yeah, I'll grow again as soon as I can... but while I'm busy getting rich and famous as a photopher, I'll document the grows of these other fine folks! Shit, a lot of these people are waaay more devoted to cultivation than me. Makes sense that I should be a smart-ass reporter for people actually growing! Lol!


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2013)

I am growing still for now. Not sure how long though. Will still do the outdoor thing in the summer months, but may have to abandon my indoor for a while. My current grow has 2 - G13xHaze and a GHS Bubba Kush and a Blueberry plant. The canopy looks simply divine to say the least! I am almost 3 weeks into 12/12 and things are looking absolutely magnificent!

Apparently because I don't post all that often, I am not one of the selected few to share on GG's.p) Oh well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2013)

dont worry or be sad slanty. ur a great grower and youve got my support. if there is anything i can do for you dont hesitiate to ask.

GIN! im really excited about get growing again and my ideas are soaring for new journal in greengurlz. The possibilites are limitless!
Im working out really hard now. riding my bike and hiking and running everyday! i want to get in super shape for my green gurlzgreen jumpsuit!
will you be making some kewl GG logos and stickerz and stuff for us to use in our photos for our gg journals?I could really use a GG iron on sticker for my green jumpsuit!!  and a sticker for my bicycle. and 2 for my waterfarm buckets!


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe I need to attach photo's in order to be considered?

Something like this(Day 18 of 12/12):


PS. maybe it is because I come off harsh like UB in a lot of threads that I answer questions in when I get an opportunity to. I get slandered most of the time, even though I am one of/if not the only person to actually answer the question at hand and not go into a bunch of BS while doing so? Like I care! Grow something like me and we can talk! 

Pss. Maxed out at less than 500 PPM so far on this round! Yes, you are reading that correctly! Did I mention how much I am loving my UC setup!? Using 1/3 of the nutes as a straight up DWC setup and getting better results! A Win Win Win Win Win Win Win!!!!! Water out of the tap averages ~200 ppm so my ~200-280 ppm during veg/flower is outstanding!

Psss. I think I forgot to mention that this is the original res from day one! You are reading correctly people! ZERO, NADDA, ZILCH, res changes since putting 2 - G13xHaze into the system on January 30th! As for Jin doing the total res change out during flowering last round, was due to him not adding enough nutes to keep up with the requirements of the 2 plants in his system! It had nothing to do with the nutes going "flat"!(just to give you the heads up!) Rule of thumb is start pushing the nutes after week 1 slowly until they show a sign that they have been pushed enough!!(50 ppm maximum increase at feeding interval)


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 4, 2013)

lordjin said:


> No, the picture worked fine.
> 
> Say, I have an idea. If you haven't started a new grow yet, why don't you let me cover it from start to harvest at GG? I would like to ask the same from any of my long-suffering journal readers. Robert, 2easy, ACM, FM, I'm looking at you guys especially. And will Doctor Amber ever grow again?
> 
> This is how I see it working. You guys email your grow updates with photos and words directly to lordjin at GreenGurlz dot com. I'll publish your photos and journal entries (word for word - no clever editing) with follow-up comments of my own. What do you guys think? Who's game to have their grows looked at in real time by millions?... well, thousands.


I'm down if you help me out. You know what I want. Deal?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 4, 2013)

Bout to take a few cuts from my Tahoe mommy tonight too, maybe i'll start you off with a few teaser shots  Talk about start to finish, how bout from Cut off the mom to cured in the jar???


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Bout to take a few cuts from my Tahoe mommy tonight too, maybe i'll start you off with a few teaser shots  Talk about start to finish, how bout from Cut off the mom to cured in the jar???


Don't be such a slut and reveal all on the first date!


----------



## 2easy (Apr 5, 2013)

oh and by the way when i was listening to souxsie and the banshees the other days it made me think of this.

its a querkie little cover of there song peek a boo

[video=youtube_share;MCfWNyB5008]http://youtu.be/MCfWNyB5008[/video]

dont know if your into that sort of stuff but you never know you might get something out of it


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 5, 2013)

Tahoe Mommy

























Cuts













Should be ready to plant in 2 weeks 

So what's up LJ, we got a deal or what???


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 5, 2013)

By the way if you post these on GG< dont use my handle just call me "an anonymous Arizona caregiver". I want this shit stressed that it's fully compliant and whatnot. Also only the best half or so of those will be kept, I dont fuck with weak clones, I destroy them and throw them in the trash. You just get weak plants from sub par cuts. Take twice as many cuts as needed (and still wayyy under my limit) and only the strongest survive..


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 7, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> I'm down if you help me out. You know what I want. Deal?


I'll double down on this bet Jin .. to give up the goodies .. you gotta get us the PO specials .. I triple bud Dare ya !!!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn, wonder what happened to LJ? No updates to GG or RIU since the 5th? It must be snowing in hell right now?


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 8, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Damn, wonder what happened to LJ? No updates to GG or RIU since the 5th? It must be snowing in hell right now?


Prolly stuffed in his OG bong bowl ! LoL .. need help brotha Jin ?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm here! I've just been running around with my camera and having arguments with models! Lol!

I would especially like to thank the 'anonymous Arizona caregiver,' and I'll post those incredible mother photos asap!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> I'll double down on this bet Jin .. to give up the goodies .. you gotta get us the PO specials .. I triple bud Dare ya !!!
> View attachment 2605718


OOOOOOh, pretty, pretty nugs.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 9, 2013)

Well GOD DAMN IT JIN! I knew you wouldn't go for it... Oh well it was worth a shot lol

Can I at least get a fuckin measly Rep+ outa you? Just trying to fill that dumb ass bar, 1 more from you would probably do it since you the most frugal Rep+ giver on the site probably HAHAHAH
I realized a while ago it's FREE AS FUCK TO GIVE and stopped being so stingy with it, disbursing it as I saw fit LOL

The only time I ever got any from you was unexpected when I got your back, and started talking shit to that dumb ass thug fool, "GANGSTER THUG HACKER ATTACK" Remember that shit? That was pure comedy man, and the way he posted that predator pic and your real stolen gmail pic, and you come back with "I actually quite like that photo of the predator" or some shit like that. Had me rollin man... Alas you cant help a homie out? Whats the deal LJ you think I'm a pig or what? I'm starting to wonder about you my friend, glad to see your back and not dead or anything, but damn man. How come you wont ever meet up w/any of your boys from RIU?? Like me or Mo, who was up at the cup, practically in your backyard.. He even offered to meet at the cup, a cannabis friendly public event and everything, woulda been perfect. What's up LJ? R you just too paranoid from the Tahoe or what? For me that strain helps to be more social... Glad to see ya back buddy.... Just kinda disappointing your never down to meet up, I've offered a couple times now, and I know a few of the other good ole boys in here have too... all good tho, I can respect you not wanting to meet any of us weird ass internet fuckers, as I know you are not one. 

I liked the GG post too by the way. Very flattering, thank you sir. Have a fantastic evening my friend.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are a couple pics for ya homie, Chemdawg D from PO 45 Days bloom.

It is noteworthy this aint your homeboy's "Chemdog" from around the block, no no no... Far from it. Not even comparable. This is the only other strain I have anymore besides the Tahoe OG also from PO.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 10, 2013)

hey jin heres a little bud porn for you.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW.

You guys are fucking amazing! And I was just sitting here wondering what I should blog about today. In all truth, I'm getting a little tired of being a dickish liberal news "commentator." Let's make Green Gurlz more of a canna site!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Well GOD DAMN IT JIN! I knew you wouldn't go for it... Oh well it was worth a shot lol
> 
> Can I at least get a fuckin measly Rep+ outa you? Just trying to fill that dumb ass bar, 1 more from you would probably do it since you the most frugal Rep+ giver on the site probably HAHAHAH
> I realized a while ago it's FREE AS FUCK TO GIVE and stopped being so stingy with it, disbursing it as I saw fit LOL
> ...


Well I think this one here requires a personal response.

Guilty as charged. I've been pretty high-strung lately with my photography (I'm sick of that word), and everything else in my life has been put on the back burner because of it. I apologize sincerely for not being able to meet you fine folks. It's not that I don't want to. Believe me, I would like nothing better than to meet everyone for coffee before driving down to PO (though it's in a very unattractive part of town), but I'm quite preoccupied these days and far from my best... as a host or even a normal, decent person. Wonder why so few photographers are decent people? Because there's little to no room for it in the game. I'm doing my best to resist and to maintain a level of decency, but I'd be kidding you if I said it's not a challenge.

And if anyone is an internet weirdo, it's me. I mean seriously, both times I met with people here, it was a disaster... and I certainly don't exempt myself from blame.

Let's just keep in contact they way we've been doing. Once the clouds part, I'll be in a better position to be social. Hell, give me some time. I might even invite you to a party on a yacht if you're not careful. Just stick with me, kids. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Here are a couple pics for ya homie, Chemdawg D from PO 45 Days bloom.
> 
> It is noteworthy this aint your homeboy's "Chemdog" from around the block, no no no... Far from it. Not even comparable. This is the only other strain I have anymore besides the Tahoe OG also from PO.


That's GG shit.


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 11, 2013)

I just wanna be the "Light shade" guy putt'n that sparkle on the yacht models ... Curves ! kiss-ass I even got sumtin for motion sickness  !


----------



## 2easy (Apr 11, 2013)

i got dibs on being the costume manager. i dont mind if i have to help the models in an out of 20 costumes before i find the right one. im just that dedicated lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2013)

Sunscreen applier!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2013)

i will put their makeup on.


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 12, 2013)

2easy said:


> i got dibs on being the costume manager. i dont mind if i have to help the models in an out of 20 costumes before i find the right one. im just that dedicated lol


You mean .. Butt floss director .. cause if you've seen Jin's photo's .. I'm a guess'n the Yacht models aren't supposed to have costumes ! .. exception for Dr. Amber's green gurlz jump suit. 

Ooohh .. the thoughts of a Green Gurlz shoot w/ Jin and a few other 'professional' toker/growers .. WOW .. now that's a project I'd get behind ! 

Maybe you should do a competition grow .. GG poll vote .. winner get's to come to a Jin X Rated shoot ! You ought to get quite alot of entrants !


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> I just wanna be the "Light shade" guy putt'n that sparkle on the yacht models ... Curves ! kiss-ass I even got sumtin for motion sickness  !


Actually, my light man works really, really hard and puts up with a lot of shit. It's not as glamorous as you may think.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> You mean .. Butt floss director .. cause if you've seen Jin's photo's .. I'm a guess'n the Yacht models aren't supposed to have costumes ! .. exception for Dr. Amber's green gurlz jump suit.
> 
> Ooohh .. the thoughts of a Green Gurlz shoot w/ Jin and a few other 'professional' toker/growers .. WOW .. now that's a project I'd get behind !
> 
> Maybe you should do a competition grow .. GG poll vote .. winner get's to come to a Jin X Rated shoot ! You ought to get quite alot of entrants !


It's not a bad idea. I'm always looking for ways to drum up reader interaction at GG. I think I'll start that. A grow contest judged by a reader poll. Not bad, Robert. The prize? I don't know yet... but I'll level with everyone here. I'm not a rich photographer... yet. I'm still out there making a name for myself, but I have a distinct advantage as a newcomer: No one's camera is better than mine... and no one is better than me with it. So if I make it... guess what happens here and at GG? That's right. Crazy shit. And that's God's honest truth.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 13, 2013)

Well since we have a Light shade guy, Sunscreen applicator, Costume Manager and Makeup artist...

I guess I'll take one for the team and be the guy that fucks these models making them scream for Jin's camera!


----------



## OldLuck (Apr 13, 2013)

A little bud porn for you guys. Clockwork Orange and Green Crack organic 8 wks.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 13, 2013)

OldLuck said:


> A little bud porn for you guys. Clockwork Orange and Green Crack organic 8 wks.


Looks awfully yummy to me! Great job!


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 13, 2013)

lordjin said:


> It's not a bad idea. I'm always looking for ways to drum up reader interaction at GG. I think I'll start that. A grow contest judged by a reader poll. Not bad, Robert. The prize? I don't know yet... Crazy shit. And that's God's honest truth.


I would think that qualifies me as a "Judge" ?!  .. and if that don't work .. how bout a little bribe  ... I know you like Kush !


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Well since we have a Light shade guy, Sunscreen applicator, Costume Manager and Makeup artist...
> 
> I guess I'll take one for the team and be the guy that fucks these models making them scream for Jin's camera!


Do you really think someone other than the photographer is the one fucking the models? Lol!

I decide who gets fucked by whom.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

OldLuck said:


> A little bud porn for you guys. Clockwork Orange and Green Crack organic 8 wks.
> 
> View attachment 2614735View attachment 2614736View attachment 2614728View attachment 2614730View attachment 2614729View attachment 2614731View attachment 2614733View attachment 2614734


Thanks, Oldie. Looking grand as always. See you at GG.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

Robert4budz said:


> I would think that qualifies me as a "Judge" ?!  .. and if that don't work .. how bout a little bribe View attachment 2614959 ... I know you like Kush !


Oh yeah, I'd like to snip that little foxtail and grind it up into my bowl for sure. 

I'm not quite sure what you deserve yet, but you deserve something... and I'll make sure you get it.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Do you really think someone other than the photographer is the one fucking the models? Lol!
> 
> I decide who gets fucked by whom.


Your comment is fatally flawed there Jin, unless your making a POV that is. Then by all means I stand corrected LOL


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

AzCannaMan said:


> Your comment is fatally flawed there Jin, unless your making a POV that is. Then by all means I stand corrected LOL


What's a POV?


----------



## 2easy (Apr 15, 2013)

I never thought id say this but jin... you need to watch more porn hahaha

Point of view (pov) porn shot from the perspective of the fornicator lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Getting there jin.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

2easy said:


> I never thought id say this but jin... you need to watch more porn hahaha
> 
> Point of view (pov) porn shot from the perspective of the fornicator lol


Oh, right! Right! I, uh, I knew that! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Getting there jin.


Holy shit. That looks frostier than mine! You didn't spray that on did you? Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 15, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Holy shit. That looks frostier than mine! You didn't spray that on did you? Lol.


Nope you can follow the whole journal if you want. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2easy (Apr 17, 2013)

my ac/dc seeds arrived today. cant crack them now until i get back from overseas in around a month but then i will begin my green gurlz grow for you jin.
i will just have to dig back through the thread to find your email


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2013)

2easy said:


> my ac/dc seeds arrived today. cant crack them now until i get back from overseas in around a month but then i will begin my green gurlz grow for you jin.
> i will just have to dig back through the thread to find your email


Keep me posted one way or another. I'm very interested in the things you do in the garden.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2013)

Got a line on some old school hindu kush seeds!  Can't wait to cross with Mulanje


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Got a line on some old school hindu kush seeds!  Can't wait to cross with Mulanje


Hindu Kush. Now that is an oldie but a goodie. Can't wait to see your pix.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 17, 2013)

2easy was looking for a snow report:


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 17, 2013)

That didn't really do it justice for that plant at day 31, so I went and took a few more:


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are some updates for my LED grow Jin.


----------



## Matt607 (Apr 17, 2013)

Going to stick along


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Here are some updates for my LED grow Jin.


Still don't have a camera, huh?

Okay, one-pounder. Here's what everyone wants.

LED, dirt - day 47





HID, hydro - day 47






Your shit looks decent, but your clones hit a ceiling in their development long before mine. It looks good, but now do you see why I said you need to increase your clone count for greater yield?

Also, note that my harvest has just reached its true character almost six weeks after drying. It is now the best marijuana in Los Angeles. Dispensary owners know.

Don't fuck up your final phase. If you don't get good translocation, your buds aren't going to be primo. Growing top-shelf OG Kush isn't "set-it-and-forget-it."


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> That didn't really do it justice for that plant at day 31, so I went and took a few more:
> View attachment 2620290View attachment 2620307View attachment 2620309


Freaky, Slant. I will steal and re-post now.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 18, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> That didn't really do it justice for that plant at day 31, so I went and took a few more:
> View attachment 2620290View attachment 2620307View attachment 2620309


yep there it is.thanks slanty. since i first started on riu your random pop up shots of extreme frost have always pushed me to refine my skills. thanks man


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 18, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Still don't have a camera, huh?
> 
> Okay, one-pounder. Here's what everyone wants.
> 
> ...


Yes Jin, I know this is the time that is most important for growing the top shelf OG. I know your buds harvested in the late 50 something days. I know I have to go until 70 days to get proper translocation and development. If I don't translocate properly, that is when the chlorophyll grassy taste comes out. I will probably just water plain water for the last 10 days of my cycle to ensure proper translocation .Thanks! That is where I definitely screwed up previously. Gotta get those leaves yellow for proper taste and smell! I always wondered why it smelled so good and look so great, but my leaves weren't properly translocated and the smell disappeared. Thanks for looking out!

P.S. Regarding the development hitting a ceiling. I am starting shooting powder tomorrow, so that gives my plants a second burst of growth, hopefully that ceiling you are talking about will disappear. I definitely see that this strain doesn't develop huge coke bottle buds, but rock solid, sticky, smelly triched up golf balls.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Yes Jin, I know this is the time that is most important for growing the top shelf OG. I know your buds harvested in the late 50 something days. I know I have to go until 70 days to get proper translocation and development. If I don't translocate properly, that is when the chlorophyll grassy taste comes out. I will probably just water plain water for the last 10 days of my cycle to ensure proper translocation .Thanks! That is where I definitely screwed up previously. Gotta get those leaves yellow for proper taste and smell! I always wondered why it smelled so good and look so great, but my leaves weren't properly translocated and the smell disappeared. Thanks for looking out!
> 
> P.S. Regarding the development hitting a ceiling. I am starting shooting powder tomorrow, so that gives my plants a second burst of growth, hopefully that ceiling you are talking about will disappear. I definitely see that this strain doesn't develop huge coke bottle buds, but rock solid, sticky, smelly triched up golf balls.


Yah, if you don't see them leaves getting good and yellow at the end, you might have greater difficulties with smell/taste at harvest. I'm not saying you will have bad tasting bud if your leaves are mostly green at harvest... as I'm sure many have harvested green plants without a problem. But when it comes to OGK, it's just harder all-around.

Your yield ain't gonna be no pound, but you'll like that smoke much better than your previous grows.

I don't know what shooting powder is, so maybe... I don't know. Next time grow 4-6 plants to make better use of your 4x4.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 18, 2013)

I personally never go for quantity, but rather, quality. People argue with me in threads about "flushing". 

I have straight up told them that if they rely on reading bullshit on the internet of what to do to their plants instead of taking the time to learn to read their plants themselves and tend to them accordingly, then flushing "WILL" be required.

If they learn to read their plants and feed them accordingly, then flushing is a "taboo". 

It doesn't get much more simple than that.

ps. Every bud/joint/bowl I have shared of my own personal stash has got nothing but rave reviews for years. Grown in soil/hydro is a minute part of the conversation. The main conversation is usually about how smooth(cough free for most) and the straight up distinct tastes! I am glad they get that out quickly, because the next thing out of their mouths is usually how "fucked up they are!" My neighbor told me that on my latest batch, a joint I shared with him had him buzzed for roughly four hours!  (and yes he smokes daily!)

pss. Yeah.. that stalk in my avatar... never saw above 800 PPM!


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are some lights out closeups Jin.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 18, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Here are some lights out closeups Jin.


No offense sleezy1, but you really should invest in the Samsung WB150F camera or find the macro function at the very least on yours!

Those blurry ass pictures aren't doing your growing skills any justice to say the least!

Edit: Picked the camera up after what I saw FlowaMasta was able to do with it! I suck at using it compared to him, but I still can contend with decent photo's because my my dank speaks wonders! Costs ~$180US with extras!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Here are some lights out closeups Jin.


Yeah, stop dirtying my thread with cell phone pix.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 19, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, stop dirtying my thread with cell phone pix.


They aren't cellphone pics! lol Its a Sony 7.2 Mega Pixel Camera, really old though. Lordjin, what do you recommend that isn't crazy expensive? Good just for bud porn only?


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 19, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> No offense sleezy1, but you really should invest in the Samsung WB150F camera or find the macro function at the very least on yours!
> 
> Those blurry ass pictures aren't doing your growing skills any justice to say the least!
> 
> Edit: Picked the camera up after what I saw FlowaMasta was able to do with it! I suck at using it compared to him, but I still can contend with decent photo's because my my dank speaks wonders! Costs ~$180US with extras!


That is the macro setting. lol. How much is that Samsung Camera you are talking about?

Edit: Good looking out! I got the camera on Ebay for $126.95 Free Shipping. Looks legit. Im excited for better pics now! Thanks


----------



## 2easy (Apr 19, 2013)

^Slanty said:


> I personally never go for quantity, but rather, quality. People argue with me in threads about "flushing".
> 
> I have straight up told them that if they rely on reading bullshit on the internet of what to do to their plants instead of taking the time to learn to read their plants themselves and tend to them accordingly, then flushing "WILL" be required.
> 
> ...


this is exactly what im talking about. i only run base nutes and some bennies for the roots thats it. since dropping all the BS from my nutrients my quality levels got so much better. i now run way lower PPM's and my plants have never looked better. hell in my coco pots im using what H&G recommend for a week 2 seedling the whole way through my grow, plus im not adding all the extra BS either. not even so much as cal/mag unless my plants ask for it but they havnt in a while and i dont know why? i actually think it has something to do with the CMH lighting and the distances i keep my plants from my lights. (i dont force any extremes on my plants not even lighting)

i do flush but its more of a precaution than anything. my last batch of dinafem diesel i didnt flush because i just had to chop and i actually had a bunch of people commenting how smooth that was so i dont think anyone could even tell the difference.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> That is the macro setting. lol. How much is that Samsung Camera you are talking about?
> 
> Edit: Good looking out! I got the camera on Ebay for $126.95 Free Shipping. Looks legit. Im excited for better pics now! Thanks


Whoa. Big spender.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

The perils of outside growing:






Happy 420 Jin!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> The perils of outside growing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks weird. Are you drowning them?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

Throwing them in a jar of soapy water. I will add them to my compost pile 


Did you have a happy 420? I went to a gift exchange and donated this:


Holy Smoke Malawi Gold untrimmed flowers in a turkey bag:






I got a whole bunch of old school Kush seeds and other goodies in exchange 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is my "big spender" camera pics for you Mr. Jin. Ready for your criticism on my "Decent, LED buds"..


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 23, 2013)

Now that is what I am talking about!! That looks like some killer shit now! Hooray for the clear pictures finally!

PS. that is a killer camera and you will love it!! I have to charge mine once a month or so, and take a huge amount of pictures that are great quality! Cheers!

Pss. you can now set your camera to remove the yellow ambiance of HID lighting to make shit look correctly under the HID lighting! No more lights off requirements!


----------



## doubletake (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice new pics on that new camer literally crystal clear ha


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Throwing them in a jar of soapy water. I will add them to my compost pile
> 
> 
> Did you have a happy 420? I went to a gift exchange and donated this:
> ...


That's really cool, man. Nicely done.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2013)

sleezy1 said:


> Here is my "big spender" camera pics for you Mr. Jin. Ready for your criticism on my "Decent, LED buds"..


Yeah, that's still so-so. I think you need to try harder.

Maybe one day you'll be good enough for Club Green Gurlz, but you're not quite there yet.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 24, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, that's still so-so. I think you need to try harder.
> 
> Maybe one day you'll be good enough for Club Green Gurlz, but you're not quite there yet.


lol, lay off the haterade. you should give credit where credit is due. try it sometime.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 24, 2013)

oh shit i dont know if im game to post my pics in here now after that lol


----------



## 2easy (Apr 25, 2013)

oh and jin check this out. its not the healthiest looking clone yet but my system hasnt finished cycling (building up the bacteria needed to convert the ammonia from the fish into nitrates that the plant can uptake) yet so once the bacteria build up more i should see growth really skyrocket. i like what im seeing so far. 

P.s this clone is revegging too so it looks a little odd anyway.







oh and sorry about the dodgy shots and the ghetto nature of the whole thing its only in the epxerimental stages.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey 2easy - those last plants, are they Dr Grinspoon?


----------



## 2easy (Apr 25, 2013)

im guessing you mean the one with the black sheet as a backdrop and the really big calyx's. thats daybreaker. the other one that looks like one big cola is dream lotus.

and the little clone in the aquaponics is a daybreaker clone. hope that helps


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

The Daybreaker, did you get that as a seed or clone? If it was a seed, what did it look like? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2013)

LMao, jin you crack me up.haha, your so sweet.lol.
got a few good shots at the 4/20 weekend events in Denver. Weather sucked so bad, it was super cold and even fuckin SNOWED! . i missed a lot of good photo ops.especially at the dabbing section at the cup. i was just so overwhelmed. Those rude male vultures at the free dabbing section were such creeps. i practically got trampled trying to get a hit..I had to wait in line FORFUCKIN ever, what ever happened to shivelery and ladies first.? discusting. but all in all it was fun and great to see eveyone high as fuck. Have fun at the beach!


----------



## 2easy (Apr 26, 2013)

are we still going to see weed at greengurlz jin or is it all moving back over here now for that sort of thing


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2013)

Just stopping by for a peek








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2013)

2easy said:


> are we still going to see weed at greengurlz jin or is it all moving back over here now for that sort of thing


You'll still see weed at GG, just not as much. Correct. Much of my weed talk will be shifted back over here.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Just stopping by for a peek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. This is the first thing I see every morning when I open my eyes. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMao, jin you crack me up.haha, your so sweet.lol.
> got a few good shots at the 4/20 weekend events in Denver. Weather sucked so bad, it was super cold and even fuckin SNOWED! . i missed a lot of good photo ops.especially at the dabbing section at the cup. i was just so overwhelmed. Those rude male vultures at the free dabbing section were such creeps. i practically got trampled trying to get a hit..I had to wait in line FORFUCKIN ever, what ever happened to shivelery and ladies first.? discusting. but all in all it was fun and great to see eveyone high as fuck. Have fun at the beach!


Waiting in line to take a hit? Ha ha ha ha ha! That sounds crazy alright. Pix pix pix pix!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2013)

2easy said:


> oh shit i dont know if im game to post my pics in here now after that lol


You've been a Clubber for a while... and you've proven yourself yet again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2013)

A HaPPy 4/20 in Denver!
thwhere do you suggest i purchase the  Rebel?​


----------



## 2easy (May 2, 2013)

thanks jin. just wanted to say i fly to hawaii in a week. you know what i really wanted to see, thats right a fucking jumbo jet drop out of the sky and blow up in a fery ball of death. yep now i feel much better about the 2 long flights ahead of me. thanks lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

Hi Jin babe..! long time no chat. miss ya babe.... i got the new camera at Walmart last night. you likey?


----------



## 2easy (May 8, 2013)

aquaponics 1 week later. looking lush too


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Jin where are you? Has anybody seen Jin (in the voice of the mayor from Nightmare Before Christmas)?

Maybe this will bring him back - Glass Art:






Seedling:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 2easy (Jun 5, 2013)

this ones for Jin, Mo, and DR amber trichome. and every one else too lol

AQUAPONICS






its not perfect this round because i was in hawaii for 10 days and my water level got low which reeked havoc on my system but i think it should be ok. new growth is healthy.

cant wait to see how it goes in flower. i may just have to add a couple extra fish


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks great! Do you add anything different for flower?


----------



## 2easy (Jun 5, 2013)

im not sure yet mo this run is all new to me. but this run i will not be adding anything extra. i want to get a feel for the system and the style of growing before i go tweaking anything. i want to know for sure that any changes i make are worth while.

so this run is nothing but fish in the pond and worms in the grow bed, fed nothing but High protein organic fish feed


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone wanna see what really old OG Kush looks like? After almost four months of curing, this shit will knock you out but not before giving you wildly euphoric body sensations. And remember, really good weed lasts. 








But look here, I'm taking a break from getting high. I'm a fiend and must learn to unfiend. That's what I'm doing now. Pot really does slow you down when you smoke it in excess. Wouldn't you all agree?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 2, 2013)

he lives!!

i must admit i have been missing you jin.
it sounds like everything is going well for you jin. i had to make that transition into normality a while back. now i only smoke for a treat. all my jars are filled with sativa goodness now though and i find a quick joint out in the back yard really motivates me. makes me creative and gets me up and running for all the hum drum chores. but i have to admit i doubt i could be stoned 24/7 like i used to though.

i couldnt ever give up growing though. that is one addiction that runs deep in my blood lol

aquaponics.





dont be a stranger jin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

!!omg !!!! hes back!!!!!!!! so great to see you post again jin baby!! so on time ,,im about to start a new grow.. like i just put my babys in the waterfarms 24 minutes ago..!!!! 2 jack herers ... ill start up a new journal soon and hope you attend the party my friend. Its going to be exciting because i bought a new light. A really super cool badass Area 51 A600 LED!!!!It cost $860 !!!!!!!!!!!!! (on sale from $1500) it weighs 50 lbs and is a work of art. It even has built in fans. i cant wait to you start up again.. its not the same without you around. LONG LIVE GG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2013)

Things just aren't quite the same without Jin's quality entertainment!! 

Here's a little what i've been up to 













See you round Jin!, I couldn't imagine how you could ever put your erb away, thats like saying you've got the best pizza joint across the road and they want to feed you for free, anything on the menu, and you saying a little break? maan good self control i say


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2013)

2easy said:


> he lives!!
> 
> i must admit i have been missing you jin.
> it sounds like everything is going well for you jin. i had to make that transition into normality a while back. now i only smoke for a treat. all my jars are filled with sativa goodness now though and i find a quick joint out in the back yard really motivates me. makes me creative and gets me up and running for all the hum drum chores. but i have to admit i doubt i could be stoned 24/7 like i used to though.
> ...


Hey, mate. Good to be back. And even better to know that y'all haven't forgotten about me completely. Much love.

Yes. I took three whole days off from smoking after three years straight... But last night I loaded a very small bowl of my old OG and WOW. I got so fucking high that it was really a party in my own head! Lol. Shit is so potent, it's hard to imagine that I used to smoke it multiple times a day every day. It's a miracle I was able to go to work every day... but then I was just surfing the net at my desk. Lol.

I'm on that path too. I'm just gonna light up here and there on special occasions from now on. So much better that way.

Your aqua is looking mighty fine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> !!omg !!!! hes back!!!!!!!! so great to see you post again jin baby!! so on time ,,im about to start a new grow.. like i just put my babys in the waterfarms 24 minutes ago..!!!! 2 jack herers ... ill start up a new journal soon and hope you attend the party my friend. Its going to be exciting because i bought a new light. A really super cool badass Area 51 A600 LED!!!!It cost $860 !!!!!!!!!!!!! (on sale from $1500) it weighs 50 lbs and is a work of art. It even has built in fans. i cant wait to you start up again.. its not the same without you around. LONG LIVE GG!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome. I've had LED tech on the brain lately so this is very exciting indeed. I can hardly wait to see your project, and you'd better believe I'll be following along! Maybe we can document your grow regularly at GG while I figure out what I'm doing next?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Things just aren't quite the same without Jin's quality entertainment!!
> 
> Here's a little what i've been up to
> 
> ...


HI FM! Missed you guys, too! Your shit is stellar as always. Thanks for that.

And I did smoke a little bit last night after taking three days off. I gotta tell ya, even after a short three day rest, tons of THC receptors get cleared out in your head, so smoking becomes a fucking event again. Getting my tolerance in check was my main goal. It feels good to actually feel the high! Lol!

I'm going to make a real effort to poke around in here more regularly. You know I couldn't stay away from you guys forever.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 6, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Still don't have a camera, huh?
> 
> Okay, one-pounder. Here's what everyone wants.
> 
> ...


Man the hydro looks so much more vigorous I really wish I could do a big hydro grow.
your stuff looks amazing keep it up.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Man the hydro looks so much more vigorous I really wish I could do a big hydro grow.
> your stuff looks amazing keep it up.


Thanks much, amigo.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2013)

lordjin said:


> HI FM! Missed you guys, too! Your shit is stellar as always. Thanks for that.
> 
> And I did smoke a little bit last night after taking three days off. I gotta tell ya, even after a short three day rest, tons of THC receptors get cleared out in your head, so smoking becomes a fucking event again. Getting my tolerance in check was my main goal. It feels good to actually feel the high! Lol!
> 
> I'm going to make a real effort to poke around in here more regularly. You know I couldn't stay away from you guys forever.


Good to hear from you  
Thanx for the compliment, my current harvest (Amsterdam Gold) was my best yet, the numbers are shocking to say the least, but still drying the last of it before i weigh it  easily my biggest yield, but i am using 2 x 600s now  and the resin coverage my best yet also, i could barely see the colour of the buds for once! like yours! 
I just started my new Gnine strain, i'm not sure if this is a known strain or what, but i heard nothing but good things, and the clone i got given to me has sprouted out shoots from the bottom that meet the top all by itself, all being only 4 inches high! so i'm sure i'll be off to a fast start even though some of the leaves are mildly burnt from something his end... I'll get to it i suppose! ....... i mean, it just sounds so weird when you turn the centrifugal fan off finally. Dead quiet..... disturbingly quiet. So, you know what i'm about to do  the one and only real thing i know how to do 

Edit : you certainly realize how potent your erb is when you have a couple of days off!, it can REALLY slam you to the chair, and give you those full on WOW, I FEEL LIKE..... SERIOUSLY BUZZING MAAAAAAAAN moments  almost paranoia  i say almost 
cya round Lordjin, don't be a stranger now will you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Good to hear from you
> Thanx for the compliment, my current harvest (Amsterdam Gold) was my best yet, the numbers are shocking to say the least, but still drying the last of it before i weigh it  easily my biggest yield, but i am using 2 x 600s now  and the resin coverage my best yet also, i could barely see the colour of the buds for once! like yours!
> I just started my new Gnine strain, i'm not sure if this is a known strain or what, but i heard nothing but good things, and the clone i got given to me has sprouted out shoots from the bottom that meet the top all by itself, all being only 4 inches high! so i'm sure i'll be off to a fast start even though some of the leaves are mildly burnt from something his end... I'll get to it i suppose! ....... i mean, it just sounds so weird when you turn the centrifugal fan off finally. Dead quiet..... disturbingly quiet. So, you know what i'm about to do  the one and only real thing i know how to do
> 
> ...


Perfect timing, mate. Yeah, I'm still reaping the rewards of that three day break I took. Such a long hiatus is unheard of for me. I found a huge roach from early after harvest a few days ago and just stuffed it in my bowl and ripped. That's when I saw your post. I'm so baked that I actually had trouble reading it! Lol. Absolutely. It is absolutely astounding what even a 24hr break can do. But I took nearly three days off and man... this Tahoe is AMAZING. The tolerance break is a great way to really feel the long cure.

Anyways, your upgrades sound exciting. Your trichome upgrades even more so.

You're def one of my all time faves here at riu.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah i would still love to see flowa take on some cali genetics. i bet the results would be amazing.

if your ever on the lookout for some Flowa im up in NSW and i have quite a few really nice cuts these days. but nothing i have had comes close to my daybreaker from last round. the cut is sitting here singing your name.





i bet this particular plant would hold its own against virtually anything else out there. soooooo smooth and silky on the inhale, pure lemon diesel smell and taste. im not even kidding your gums go numb and throb a little and your body has waves of euphoria. the high is a perfect blend of body and soul. clear headed and functional but with just enough body to put that swing in your swagger if you know what i mean.

if i had to only grow one plant for the rest of my life this would be it, but i havnt tried the tahoe


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah, the Aussie connection, eh? That's awesome. Yeah, I've always though that about FM, too. Imagine him walking into Progressive Options? THAT would be something.

The way you describe that there Daybreaker makes me want to try it. That mouth throb is my favorite.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2013)

hey jin babe.. theres not much to feature right wit them lights gone bad.i went out with a big bang this weekend. the lights went out and all. I hope your had fun this weekend ...back to the grrriind again tomorrow. Are you sure your not higher then high these dayz cuz that article you rote on GG about queen butthole was hysterical. you must have been stoned. you cant trick me kid, I know you all too well now. nice try. your the highest motha fucka on this god damn site.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 14, 2013)

this is where it is at for me right now. 

Aquaponics!! fish powered weed all for me. the smell is completely different to the coco grow i did with this clone. it was all lemon/chem/diesel before but grown in aqua this clone smells like super sour diesel with cherry pie and a little lemon tang right on the end. it really is amazing. i wish you could smell it jin or better still be here when i smoke the first joint down.


----------



## tree king (Jul 24, 2013)

nice thread lordjin. im curious could you list all the AN products you use in flower? whats the highest ppm you go to in flower?

slanty what kind of nutes are you using?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey jin babe.. theres not much to feature right wit them lights gone bad.i went out with a big bang this weekend. the lights went out and all. I hope your had fun this weekend ...back to the grrriind again tomorrow. Are you sure your not higher then high these dayz cuz that article you rote on GG about queen butthole was hysterical. you must have been stoned. you cant trick me kid, I know you all too well now. nice try. your the highest motha fucka on this god damn site.


Oops! Sorry for the late, late response. I've been away from my computer lately. Well, that's not entirely true, but I've actually been pretty bizzy these days. I'm sorry about your LED difficulties, but I took this photo for you!





Anton was all over my last photo shoot. Kinda' cute... but what a diva.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2013)

2easy said:


> this is where it is at for me right now.
> 
> Aquaponics!! fish powered weed all for me. the smell is completely different to the coco grow i did with this clone. it was all lemon/chem/diesel before but grown in aqua this clone smells like super sour diesel with cherry pie and a little lemon tang right on the end. it really is amazing. i wish you could smell it jin or better still be here when i smoke the first joint down.


Oh... and I'm almost out of weed, too.

Amazing work. I'd love to smoke some fish weed.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 29, 2013)

tree king said:


> nice thread lordjin. im curious could you list all the AN products you use in flower? whats the highest ppm you go to in flower?
> 
> slanty what kind of nutes are you using?


Hi. I just use Bloom AB and Kushie Kush. And that's all!


----------



## tree king (Jul 29, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Hi. I just use Bloom AB and Kushie Kush. And that's all!


thanks and what about the ppm? it seems like it's not that normal from what i read but in hydro if i go above 500 ppm (100 ppm tap plus 400 ppm in nutes- ec x 500) than my plants get burned to a crisp. im currently using ph perfect sensi 2 part, big bud/overdrive, and bud candy. whatever the amount of ml of a&b i put half that of additives. for example 100 ml a, 100 ml b, 50 ml big bud, and 50 ml bud candy until i get to the required ppm. also keep in mind im talkin about 3 ft plants cause i do no veg sea of green. it happens after the stretch so 3 weeks in i go no higher than 450 ppm. during the stretch i can go to 600. what are your thoughts on this does it seam normal to you?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Jin,
I am building a greenhouse!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 2easy (Jul 30, 2013)

kick arse MO


----------



## lordjin (Jul 30, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin,
> I am building a greenhouse!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. Just who are you anyway?

I love it. You've instantly become my hero!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 30, 2013)

lordjin said:


> Oh... and I'm almost out of weed, too.
> 
> Amazing work. I'd love to smoke some fish weed.


just chopped it down last night. already got an old school Northern Lights in there to keep the fish happy  

its only a matter of weeks until its dry now jin start organising your flights, i will line up some models and a studio you can call it a work trip.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2013)

2easy said:


> just chopped it down last night. already got an old school Northern Lights in there to keep the fish happy
> 
> its only a matter of weeks until its dry now jin start organising your flights, i will line up some models and a studio you can call it a work trip.


Aussie women... oh my...


----------



## 2easy (Jul 31, 2013)

they wont know what hit em hahahahhah


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

Where are you Jin? I need to go over to GG and make sure you are alive.


Here is some kitty porn 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## zestay (Oct 18, 2013)

omg what happened to all your beautiful pictures??


----------

